# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Dialogu i Muslimanit me Krishterin

## forum126

Pergjigje ndaj artikullit te komunitetit katolik

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=59559

PASQYRA E SHKRIMIT


*TAKIMI I MUSLIMANIT ME KRISTIANIN
A ESHTE . BIBLA E SHENJTE
DOKTRINA E TRINISE SE SHENJTE
DOKTRINA E SHENJTERISE SE JEZU KRISHTIT
DOKTRINA E LlNDJES HYJNORE TE JEZUSIT
A U KRYQEZUA JEZUSI?
DOKTRINA E LARJES SE MEKATIT DHE NATYRES MEKATARE TE NJERIUT

MUHAMEDI NE BIBEL

ISHMAELI DHE ISAKU ISHIN QE TE DY TE BEKUAR
PERCAKTIMI I PROFETIT NGA XHEREMIA
DERI NE ARDHJEN E SHILOHUT

A PERMENDET MEKA NE BIBEL
"BEKA" ESHTE MEKKA
SHTEPIA E LAVDlSE TIME THOTE ZOTI
KOCI  ME GOMER DHE KOCI ME DEVE
PROFETI QE DO T'I NGJANTE MOISIUT
SHERBETORI, LAJMETARI DHE I ZGJEDHURI IM
BEKUAR QOFSHIN PAJTUESIT"
NDIHMESi ,SHPIRTI I SE VERETETES (MUHAMEDI A.S)
ZOTI I REVELON (SHPALL) PROFETIT MUHAMMED (PQMT)
PERMENDET ISLAMI NE BIBEL
A ISHTE JEZUSI ZOT?
ETJ*

----------


## forum126

TAKIMI I MUSLIMANIT ME KRISTIANIN


*Kristiani*---- Nëse te tri besimet: Judaizmi, Kristianizmi dhe Islami thonë sa vijnë nga i Vetmi dhe i njejti Krijues, përse ndryshojnë atëherë?

*Muslimani*---- Të tërë profetet nga Adami tek Muhamedi (PQMT) u derguan me te njëjtin mesazh, e ky mesazh ishte nenshtrim i plotë i njerezimit ndaj Allahut. Ky nenshtrim ne Arabisht quhet Islam, Islam do të thotë gjithashtu Paqe, paqe ndermjet Krijuesit dhe krijesave te Tij. Ne ndryshim nga Judaizmi dhe Kristianizmi, emri Islam është dhënë nga Allahu, nga vete Ai dhe ne *Suren 5:3: "Sot juve ua kam përkryer fenë tuaj, dhe begatine time ndaj jush e kam plotësuar, dhe jam i kënaqur qe Islami do të jetë fe e juaj"*. As emri "Judaizem" e as emri Kristianizem" nuk gjendet ns Bibel, madje as ne fjaloret Biblike. Asnje profet izraelit nuk e permendi fjalën "Judaizem. "Jezusi kurrë nuk e shpreh se donte te vendoste Kristianizmin mbi toke dhe kurrë nuk e shpalli veten Kristian. Fjala Kristian përmendet vetëm 3 herë ne Dhjaten e Re e për herë të parë nga paganet dhe çifutet ne Antioki rreth vitit 43 te eres sone, shumë kohe pasi Jezusi e kish lënë këtë botë. *Lexo veprat e Apostujve 11 :26:... këtu ne Antioki nxenesit për herë të parë i quajtën te krishtere".*

Me vonë Mbreti Agripa i dytë i thotë Palit, *lexo veprat e Apostujve 26:28:"Agripa iu pergjigj: "Edhe pak dhe po ma mbush mendjen te behem i krishtere.*
Pra ishin armiqtë e jo miqte ata qe e përdoren për te parën herë emrin "Kristian." Së fundi ky emër përmendet nga Pjetri ne një leter ngushelimi dërguar një besimtari,* lexo letra e Pare e Pjetrit 4:16;" Por ne qoftëse e peson për arsye se është i krishtere, nuk duhet te këtë turp..."*
Myslimani i parë ne toke nuk qe Muhamedi, por Abrahami i cili iu nenshtrua plotësisht Allahut. Por Islami, si mënyrë te jetuari, u është treguar Profeteve qe kanë qenë edhle me pare se Abrahami si Adamit dhe Noes. Me pas Islail erdhi si mynyre te jetuari ,për gjithë njerzimin.

*Kristiani*---- Si mund te ishte Abrahami Mysliman? Ai njihet si çifutl
*Muslimani*---- çifut? Kush ua tha këtë?

*Kristiani*---- Kështu na e kanë mësuar, madje dhe Bibla duhet ta këtë konfirmuar.

*Muslimani*---- Mund te na tregosh se ne eilen pjesë te Bibles thuhet se ai është çifut?

Nëse nuk e gjen dot shpejt, po të ndihmoj. 
*Lexo Gjeneza 11 :31*

*Kristiani*----*"Terahu mori te birin, Abramin, nipin e tij Lot, birin e Haranit, gruan e Abramit, Sarani dhe se bashku u nisen nga Uri Qaldijaneve, për te shkuar ne Kanan. Dhe kur mberriten ne Haran u vendosen aty pergjithmone".*

*Kristiani*----  Pra Abrahami nuk mund te këtë qenë çifut. Së pari, sepse Uri i ({aldijaneve ku ai lindi ishte ne Mesapotami qe tani është pjesë e Irakut. Pra ka qenë me tepër Arab sesa çifut. Së dyti; emri çifut filloi te perdorej pas vdekjes se Judes, sternipit te Abrahamit (shih tabelen fqA)* Lexo me tej ne Gjenezen 12:4-5.

Kristiani---- "...dhe kur Abrahami u largua nga Harani, ai ishte shtatedhjete e pesë vjeçç...dhe ne tokën e Kananit ata mberrine".*

*Muslimani*----   Pra Abrahami emigroi ne Kanan ne moshen 75 vjeçare dhe Bibla e thotë qartë se atje ai ishte plotësisht i huaj *Gjeneza 17:8:" Ty dhe atyre qe do të vijnë pas teje unë do tua jap te tërë tokën e Kananit, ku ti je i huaj, perta pasur 	tuajen ngahera; dhe unë do të jem Perendia i tyre." Tani lexo Gjenezen 14:13.

Kristiani----   "Njeriu qe shpetoi erdhi e ia tha këtë Abram Hebreut."*

*Muslimani*----   Si mund ta quani Abrahamin çifut kur vete Bibla e quan Hebre qe do të thotë banues i bregut tjetër te Eufratit. Po ashtu ajo do të thotë se ai i përket Eberit, pasardhës i Shemit.* lexo tani "Gjenezen 32:28 se çfare i ndodhi emrit te Jakobit pas luftës me engjellin.

Kristiani----"Dhe ai i tha, emri yt nuk dO te jetë me "Jakob",
por "Izrael" sepse ti luftove me Zotin dhe me njerëzitë."*

*Muslimani*---- Pra Abrahami qe Hebre. Pasardhesit e Jakobit qenë Izraelitet qe perbeheshin nga 12 fise. Juda u mbiquajt "çifut" ndaj ne fillim çifute u quajtën
vetëm pasardhesit e Judes. *Lexo Eksodi 6:16-20, për te mësuar se cili qe Moisiu ne te vërtetë.

Kristiani---- Emrat e bijve te Levit sipas breznive ish in: Ghershon, Kanath, Merari...Dhe bijte e Kanathit qenë: Amrami... Amrami u martua me motren e te jatit e cila i lindi Aaronin dhe Moisiun."*

*Muslimani*---- Kështu pra Moisiu nuk qe çifut,pasi nuk rridhte nga Juda por nga Levi. Moisiu qe "ligj-dhenesi"(Torah është ligji) i bijve izraelit.


*Kristiani*---- Po kësaj ç’'shpjegim i jepni?

*MUSLIMANI:* Sepse ne perdorim si standart Kur' anin e Shenjtë. Mund ta shpjegosh Biblen dhe te korrigjosh paragjykimet çifute e kristiane duke i parë brenda kontekstit te Kur'anit. Ai është i fundit libër i shenjtë i cili nuk është falsifikuar apo perdhosur. Përmbajtja e tij është vërtetuar nga Allahu ne *Suren 2:2 "Ky është libri qe nuk ka dy ne te"... e me pas ne Surean 15:9 "Ne me madherine tonë e shpallem Kur'anin dhe Ne gjithsesijemi mbrojtes te tij..."*Ky varg është sfide për njerezimin. Është fakt se kanë kaluar me tepër se 1400 vjet dhe Kur'anit nuk i është ndryshuar asnjë fjale, dhe ndonëse te pafete bene çështë e mundur për ta shtremberuar ata deshtuan me turp ne përpjekjet e tyre. Siç thuhet dhe ne vargun e shenjtë *"Ne gjithsesi jemi mbrojtes te tij".e për Allah, Ai e ka ruajtur.*

Ne te kundërtën, te gjithë librat e tjerë te shenjtë (Torahu.. Psallmet, Ungjijte, etj Janë perdhosur ne formën e shtesave, redaktimeve apo ndryshimeve te origjinalit.

*Kristiani*---- çfare thotë Kur'ani për Abrahamin e Moisiun, qe te bën te nxjerresh një pertundim te tillë për Biblen?

*Muslimani*---- *Ne Suren 3:65 thuhet: "0 ithtare te librit, pse po polemizoni me ne rreth Ibrahimit? E, nuk  janë shpallur as Tevrati, as Inxhmi, vetëm se pas tij?1 A. nuk e kuptoni?"

Dhe ne Suren 3:67 thuhet: "Abrahami nuk ish as jehudi e as i krishtere por ai ishte larg besimeve te kota, ishte mysliman dhe nuk ishte prej idhutareve."

Ne Suren 2:140 thuhet: "A pretendoni se Abrahami, Ishmaeli, Isaku, Jakobi dhe pa(;ardhesit e tij qenë çifute ose kristiane? Thuaj (0 Muhammed). "A e dini ju me mirë apo Allahu? Kush është me mizor se ai qe e ka deshmine Allahut tuaj pranë vetes dhe e fsheh; Allahu nuk është i panjoftuar me veprimet"* 

Patjetër qe ata nuk qenë as çifute e as kristiane, pasi emri "çifut" u perdor pas Judes dhe emnri "kristian" erdhi shumë kohe pasi,kish ikur Jezusi.

*Kristiani*----Është paksa e çuditshme te degjosh emrin "Allah". Kur dini te flisni Anglisht përse nuk perdomi "God" (Zot).

*Muslimani*---- Po, është e vërtetë qe për jo-myslimanet emri Allah tingellon paksa i çuditshem, por ky emër është perdorur nga te tërë Profetët, qe nga Adami deri tek Muhammedi (POMT). Ai vjen nga bashkengjitja e dy fjalëve arabe AI-lIah, d.m.th. Zoti. Bie germa "I" dhe kështu formohet fjala "Allah". Ne varësi te pozicionit qe merr me një fjali ne arabisht, kjo fjale mund te marrë formën "Allah ", e cila i afrohet fjalës qe përdorin Hebrenjte për krijuesin, d.m.th., "Eloha". Por përdorimi i formes se shumesit nga çifutet perben një gabim sepse jep idenë e me shumë se dy Perendive. Forma "Allah" i afrohet fjalës Aramaike "Alaha"= Perendi, te perdorur nga vete Jezusi (shih Enciklopedia Britanike, 1980, fjalët "Allah" dhe "Elahim"). Pra, ndërsa për jo-myslimanet fjala " Allah" tingellon e çuditshme, ajo nuk qe aspak e çuditshme për profetet qe nga Adami e deri tek Muhamedi "POMT", pasi ne thelb ajo qe ata thonë, ishte e njëjta: lslam., d.m.th. nënshtrimi i plotë, dhe fjala Allah është emri i pervçem i Oenies Supreme. Kjo fjale nuk ka as shumes e as gjini, me një fjale nuk kemi Allahet, as Allahun mashkull e femër, siç kemi ne krishterim Perendi, Perendia dhe Perendite. Për me tepër përdorimi i fjalës Perendi është tepër i ngaterruar, pasi shumë Kristiane qe flasin "anglisht vazhdojnë ta konsiderojnë Jezusin si Perendi. Madje dhe fjala "Krijues" nuk është shumë e qartë, nga qe shumë kristiane thonë se kjo botë është krijuar prej Jezusit. I çuditshem nuk është vetëm emri "Allah", por dhe mënyra sesi myslimanet e adhurojne Allahun duke u pastruar, perkulur, gjynjezuar dhe duke agjeruar. Të tera këto duken te çuditshme për ata qe nuk janë myslimane, por nuk kanë qenë aspak te çuditshme për te gjithë Profetëtçdersa kristianet e kanë braktisur zakonin e te pastruarit ( larjen e duare, te kraheve, kembeve si dhe lagien e flokeve) përpara lutjes, ky zakon vazhdon te praktikohet nga myslimanet, ashtu siç praktikohej dhe nga profetet, gjë qe duket qartë ne këto pjesë te Bibles:* 

Eksodi 40:31-32: "Dhe Moisiu, Aaroni e bijte e tij, ne atë koM lane duart dhe kembet e tyre. Ata pastroheshin sa herë qe hynin ne fartore dhe i afroheshin altarit. ashtu siç i kishte porositur Perendia Taoisine."*  Ndonëse Pali bëri shumë ndryshime ne mesimet e Jezusit, ai vazhdoi ta permbushe me besnikeri e respekt ritin e te pastruarit siç duket dhe ne* "Veprat e Apostujve" 21 :26:"Pali e ndoqi këshillën dhe solli me vete 4 njerëzitë. Të nesërmen pasi u pastrua se bashku me ta, hynë ne tempull..."*

Grate myslimane i kryejne lutjet me kokë te mbuluar ashtu siç; thuhet ne *letren e Pare Derguar Korintasve 11 :5,6 dhe 13 "Perkundrazi, është shenjë mospenilljeje ndaj burrit ne qotte se gruaja e tij e emancipuar lutet ose profetizon me kokë te zbuluar gjatë sherbeses fetare. Ajo sillet sikur te ishte prostitute me floke te qethur. E po ndodhi qe ndonjë grua nuk do ta mbuloje koken, Ie te qethet (e Ie te perjashtohet). a mos është turp për gruan ne qoftë se e qeth ose e rruan koken? Kjo është një arsye e metejshme për te mbuluar koken e saj... Gjykoni ju vete: aka hije qe gruaja te lutet para Perendise me kokë zbuluar?".*

Myslimanet luten duke u perkulur, gjunjezuar, shtrire dhe pa këpucë ashtu si(.fluteshin dhe Profetët: *

Psalmet 95:6: "Hajdeni te lutemi e te perkulemi, t'i gjunjezohemi Perendise, krijuesit tonë." Joshua 5:14{ Joshua u perkul gjer me toke e filloi te lutej..." 

Mbreterit 118:42: "Por Elija u ngjit ne maje te Karmelit; ai u ul mbi gjunje dhe fytyren e uli (vuri) ne mes kembeve." 

Numrat 20:61"... dhe ata MOISIU DHE AARONI u perkulen gjer mbi dhe e përpara tyre u shfaq lavdia e Perendise."

Gjeneza 17:3 "Dhe Abrami u gjunjezua, e Perendia filloi të fliste duke i thënë..."

Eksodi 3:5 dhe Veprat e Apostujve 7:33:"Dhe Ai(PERENDIA) i tha atij (MOISIUT) Hiqi sandalet sepse po qëndron ne toke te shenjtë."*

Kristianet do të dridheshin po të dinin se peligrinazhi apo haxhilleku, siç i themi ne, i cili kryhet nga myslimanet duke u sjella rreth gurit ta shenjta Ka'bes . ne Meke, është kryer nga mjaft Profete, madje dhe nga Profete Izraelite.

*Kristiani*---- Ne Bibel nuk e kam hasur kurrë haxhillekun apo gurin e Shenjtë. 
*Muslimani*----Kjo përmendet disa herë e mjaft qartë, por lexuesit e Bibles nuk e vënë re:

[B]1."Kur ish nisur për ne Padan-aram Jakobit iu shfaq një vegim dhe te nesërmen ai ngriti një shtylle prej guri te cilën e quajti "Beth-EI" d.m.th. Banesa e Perendise (Gjeneza 28:18-19).

2. Vite me vonë, po ky profet, Jakobi, u urdherua nga Allahu të shkonte ne Beth-EI (Gjeneza 35:4,14,15). Perpara se të shkonte atje, Jakobi hoqi te tërë Perendite e huaja për te. Të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe Muhamedi me vonë kur hoqi te tërë idhujt e vendosur rreth gurit te shenjtë: Ka'bes ne Meke.

3.Një shtylletjeterguri ngriti Jakobi dhe vjehrri i tij Laban (Gjeneza 31 :4549:" Jakobi ngriti një kollone te gurte. pasi e bëri këtë u tha te afermve: "Mblidhni gurë" E ata mblodhen gurë e ngriten një pirg e mbi atë pirg u shtruan te hane buke. Labani e quajti "Jegar-sahadutha" por Jakobi i vuri emrin "Galeed.." Dhe "Mizpah"; sepse ai tha: "Perendia ruajte mes meje e teje ..."

4."Xheptahu dhe Amoni ishin ne lufte mes tyre. Xheptahu iu betua Perendise përpara Mizpeutte Giledit se,"nesa fitonte do të bënte tli bijen e tij te vetme. Ai e flijoi dhe e dogji te gjallë vajzen e tij te vetme si kurban për Perendine (Gjykatesit 11 :29-39)

5."400.000 shpatare nga 11 fiset e Izraelit u betuan përpara Perendise ne Mizpah se do të zhduknin nga faqja e dheut fiset e Benjaminit" ( Gjykatesit 20 dhe 21).

6."Bijte e Izraelit nën udhëheqjen e Samuelit u betuan ne Mizpeh se nëse
do të fitonin kundër Filistineve do ti shkaterronin idhujt e tyre" (I Samuel 7)

7.Kur Samueli u caktua mbret i Izraelit, i gjithë kombi u mblodh ne Mizpeh
(I Samuel 10).

Pra, është me se e qartë se ne botë nuk ka mbetur asnjë Mizpeh, veç atij me te vjetrit ne qytetin e Shenjtë te Mekes, . ndertuar nga Abrahami dhe i biri Ishmaeli prej te cileve rrjedh dhe Profeti Muhamed. Myslimanet janë me te vërtetë ndjekes te te gjithë Profeteve. Mund-te te tregoja edhe mjaft gjëra te tjera rreth Myslimaneve, Islamit dhe Muhamedit (POMT) se si ata jepen ne Bibel, por përse të dish këto kur nuk kërkon të dish te vërtetën?

*Kristiani*---- Kam mjaft besim ne perkushtimin tim si kristian, por kjo me nxit perte ditur me tepër rreth te dy besimeve. Nganjëherë me duket vetja i perqeshur kur lexoj libra te shkruatur prej myslimaneve.

*Muslimani*---- Ka influencuar kjo ne jetën tënde fetare?

*Kristiani*---- Po, ndaj dhe tani nuk vete ne Kishe aq rregullisht si me pare. Fshehurazi lexoj libra shkruar prej myslimaneve. Shpesh kam pyetur disa Myslimane për atë gjëra qe kisha te paqarta, po nuk mbetesha i kënaqur. Unë kerkoj një besim tek i cili mund te mbeshtetem, besim i cili te me jape paqen shpirtërore dhe te jetë i pranueshem e jo te besoj verbazi tek ai.
	.
*Muslimani*---- Jam i një mendimi me ty dhe e vleresoj qëndrimin tënd. Por ne nuk na lejohet te joshim askënd. Ne u flasim vetëm atyre qe desherojne te na degjojne.

*Kristiani*---- Megjithatë unë jam i lirë te besoj  ç'te dua dhe askush s'mund te me ndaloje. ;.

*MUSLIMANI* Po, është e vërtetë. Feja nuk e njeh detyrimin.por sipas zgjedhjes do kesh dënim ose shperblim.

*Kristiani*---- Por atëherë përse kërkojnë myslimanet qe te tjerat ta pranojna besimin e tyre?

*Muslimani*----Ashtu si kristianet u kërkojnë çifuteve qe ta pranojnë Jezusin si Mesia, ashtu dhe ne myslimanet u kerkojma kristianeve,çifuteve dhe gjitha njerezimit qe ta pranojnë Muhamedin (POMT) si vulen e gjithë Profeteve.
*Profeti ynë Muttamed (POMT) ka thanë: " Jepja fjalën time edhe një sherbyesje (varg j Kur'anit te Shenjtë)"*
*Po kështu Isaja perm end ne kapitullin 21 :13 "Pesha mbi Arabine" qe do të thotë përgjegjësia e Arabeve Myslimane, dhe tani e tare myslimanve, për te perhapur Islamin. Isaja i thotë këto fjale pasi sheh nja vegim, ku janë një karroce me gomere e një me deve (21 :7):"Ai pa dy kalores mbi karroca, një karroce e mbrehur me gomere e një e mbrehur me deve:"*
Karroca me gomere doli se qe Jezusi i cili hyri ne Jeruzalem mbi te (Gjoni 12:14: Mateu 21 :5) Cili qe atëherë karroca me deve? S'mund te këtë qenë tjetër njeri veç; Muhamedit (paMT), i eili erdhi 600 vjet pas shtaqjes sa Mesise. Nëse kjo nuk pranohet atëherë profetesia e tij është permbushur.

*Kristiani*----Këto shpjegime me nxisin qe ta lexoj Biblen më me tepër kujdes. Do te me pelqente qe te diskutonirr.me tepër se bashku.

*Muslimani*----Patjetër, të jesh i suksesshem na këtë botë nuk do thotë se dote jesh I tillë dhe ne tjetrën: Jeta tjetër është shumë me e mirë e shumë me e gjatë. Tani njerëzitë janë herë materialiste e te ngushtë. Le të takohemi e ti diskutojmë dallimet mes feve tona hapur e pa paragjykime. Islami bazohet mbi arsyen   nuk pranon qe gjërat te pranohen me symbyllur. Madje dhe Bibla thotë:* "Por shqyrtoni me kujdes çdo profeci dhe pranoni vetëm atë qe është me e mirë"."(Letra e Pare Drejtuar Selanikasve 5:21)*

*Kristiani*----Tani sapo citove nga Isaja "karroce me deve" dhe nga kjo dola ne konkuzionin se ky është Muhamedi. Është profetizuar atëherë ai ne Bibel?

*MUSLIMANI* Sigurisht.

*Kristiani*---- Ne Dhjaten e Re apo te Vjeter?

*Muslimani*----Ne te dyja. Por për sa kohe qe nuk pranon se Perendia është Një nuk do ta njohësh (Muhamedin) kurrë ne Bibe!. E kam tjalan për sa kohe qe të besosh ne Trinine e Shenjtë, Hyjnesina e Jezusit, ne Jezusin si bir ta Perendise, ne natyren mekatare te njeriut dhe na shlyerjen e mekatit. Të gjitha doktrinat janë shpikur prej njerëzve. *Jezusi profetizoi (Mateu 15:9) se njerëzitë do ta adhurojne me kot dhe do të besojnë na doktrina te bëra nga vete njerëzitë "Par me kot me adhurojne mua, sepse vetëm masojne urdharesa te shpikura nga njerëzitë. "1)	*

----------


## forum126

* A ESHTE . BIBLA E SHENJTE*

*Muslimani*---- A je i sigurt se Bibla është e shenjtë?
*Kristiani*---- Sigurisht qe jam ajo është fjala e Perendise

Muslimani---- Lexo atëherë se çfare thotë luka mbi ato qe ka shkruar vete, *{luka kapitulli 1:2-3.*

*Kristiani*---- "*Këto raporte na i lane ata qe ishin deshmitare të atyre ngjarjeve dhe u ngarkuan me detyren e shpalljes se lajmit te mirë. Për këtë arsye vendosa dhe unë t'i shqyrtoja të gjitha me kujdes qe nga fillimi, dhe t'i shkruaj me rradhë, saktesisht, për ty, i Toofil, shkelqesia juaj".*

*Muslimani*- Si mund te vazhdosh të besosh se Bibla është fjala e Perendise kur vete Luka thotë se ai nuk qe deshmitar dhe gjithçka e mblodhi prej deshmitaresh te tjerë e jo nga fjale te frymezuara prej Perendise?

*Kristiani-*--- Ndoshta vetëm kjo pjesë nuk është fjale e Perendise.
*Muslimani--*-- Historia tregon se Bibla u është nënshtruar ndryshimeve ne të gjitha
epokat. *"The Revised Standard Version"* 1952 dhe f971 *"New American Standard Bible" dhe "New World Translatio.n"* kanë hequr mjaft vargje te Versionit te Mbretit Xhejms. Reader's Digest skartoi 50% te Dhjates se Vjater, ndërsa Dhjaten e Ra a ngjeshi ne 25%. Mos do të thotë fjala "a shenjtë" sa Bibla nuk ka gabime.

*Kristiani-*--- Po ashtu është. Por për çfare gabimesh e keni fjalën?

*Muslimani-*--- E zëmë' se ne njërën vjershe thuhet se një person vdiq ne moshen 50 vjeçare, ndërsa ne një tjetër po ky person thuhet se vdes ne moshen 60 vjeçare. A mund te jenë te dy pohimet te vërteta?

*Kristiani-*--- Jo, te dyja nuk mund te jenë kurrë te vërteta. Ose njera është e drejtë e tjetra e gabuar ose te dyja janë te gabuara.

*Muslimani-*--- Nëse një libër i shenjtë përmban vargja kontradiktora a mund te vazhdosh ta konsiderosh te shenjtë?

*Kristiani-*--- Sigurisht qe jo, sepse shkrimi i Shenjtë është reveluar nga Zoti dha është e pamundur qe te permbaje gabime apo vargje kontradiktore.

*Muslimani*---- Pra nuk është i shenjtë

*Kristiani-*--- Drejt, nga shenjteria e tij nuk mbetet asgjë.

*Muslimani-* Po qe kështu atëherë si beson dot plotësisht. Cila mund te jetë arsyeja e këtyre te metave?

*Kristiani*---- Ndoshta mund te jenë gabime qe janë bare gjatë shkrimit Ie librit ndryshime te qellimshme kryer nga shkruesit, shtime dhe redaktime.

*Muslimani*- Nëse Bibla do të permbante vargje kontradiktore, a do të vazhdoje ta konsideroje te shenjtë?

*Kristiani-*--- Besoj se Bibla është e shenjtë, pasi ne te nuk shoh asgjë kontradiktore.
*Muslimani-*--- Ndërsa una them se ne te ka mjaft vargje kontradiktore.

*Kristiani*---- Ne Dhjatan e Re apo te Vjeter?

*Muslimani-*--- Kontradikta gjen ne te dy Dhjatat. Ja disa prej tyre:

*II Samuel 8:4
Dhe Davidi mori prej tij 1000 karroca, shtateqind kalores dhe njezet mijë kembesore.
{I Kronikat , 18:4 Dhe Davidi mori prej tij një mijë karroca, shtatë mijë kalores dhe njezet mijë kembesore.
*


Pyetje: *Shtateqind apo shtatë mijë?*

*{II Samuel 8:9-10] Kur Toi, mbret i Hamateve degjoi se Davidi kish mundur ushtrine Hadadarezerit atëherë Toi dergoiv joramin birin e tij qe te pershndeste e uronte davidin pasi kishte luftuar dhe mundur hadadazerin, I cili kish qenë ne lufte me toin.Jorami mori me vete plor sende ari, argjendi dhe bronxi.

{I Kronikat 18:9-10}Kur Tou mbret I I hamateve degjoi se si Davidi kishte mundur te gjithë ushtrine e Hadarezerit mbretit te zobahut.Ai dergoi tk davidi birin e tij hadoram qe ta pyeste dhe pergezonte mbi fitoren eHadarezerit dhe me vete I dha plot sende ari argjendi dhe bronxi.*

,
Pyetje: *Toi apo Tou. Joram apo Hadoram, Hadadezer apo Hadarezer?*

*{II Samuel 10:18
Dhe sirianet ia mbathen përpara
Izraelit, dhe Davidi vrau ushtarët e shtateqind karrocave siriane dhe dyzet mijë kalores. ai mundi Shobahun, komandantin e tërë ushtrise, i cili vdiq aty.

Kronikat I 19:18
Por sirianet ia mbathen përpara
Izraelit; dhe Davidi vrau shtale mijë ushtare siriane mbi karroca dhe dyzet mijë kembesore si dhe vrau Sho pahun, Komandantin e Hire ushtrise.*

Pyetje: *Shtateqind karroca apo shtatë mijë ushtare? Dyzet mijë kalores apo kembesore? Shobahun apo Shopah?*

*II Mbreterit 8:26
Ahaziahu istlte njezet e dy vjeç; kur filloi te mbreteronte.

Ii Kronikat 22:2
Ahazihau ishte dyzet e dy vjeç;, kur filloi te mbreteronte.*

Pyetje: *Njezet e dy apo dyzet e dy?*

*II Mbreterit 24:8
Jehoakimi qe tetembedhjete vjeç kur filloi te mbreteronte dhe ai mbreteroi ne Jeruzalemper tre muaj.
II Kronikat 36:9
Jehoakimi ishte tetë vjeç; kur ai filloi te mbreteronte dhe ai mbreteroi Jeruzalem tre muaj e dhjetë ditë,
*




Pyetje: *Tete apo tetembedhjete vjeç;? Tre muaj apo tre muaj e dhjetë ditë?*

*II Samueli 23:8

Këto qenë emrat e trimave te Davidit: Takmoniti i eili ulej mbi fron e qe komandant i komandanteve; I tillë qe dhe Adino, Ezniti: ai ngriti sopaten e me një te qëlluar vrau teteqind vete.

I Kronikat 11 :11

E ky është numri i. trimave qe kishte Davidi Jashobeam, një Hakmo-nit, i eili qe komandant i komandanteve ai ngriti sopaten e me një te qëlluar vrau treqind vete.
*

Pyetje: *Takmonit apo Hakmonit? Teteqind apo treqind.*

*II Samueli 24:1
Përsëri u ndez zemërimi I Perendise kundër Izraelit dhe Ai e nxiti Davidin, duke i thanë "shko dhe numero Izraelin dhe Juden."

I Kronikat 21 :1
Satanai (djalli ngrit kundër Izraelit dhe e nxiti Davidin qe te bënte një numerim te popullsise se Izraelit.*

Pyetje: *Mos është Satanai Zoti i Davidit? Mos 0 Zot!*

[b]{II Samueli 6:23* Dhe Mikela , bija e Solit nuk pati fëmijë deri sa vdiq}

II Samueli 21:8
Por mbreti mori Armonin dhe Mefiboshetuin, dy djernte e Rizpahut, vajzes se Ajahut, qe ajo i kish lindur me Solin; se bashku me pesë djemtë e Mikalit, bijen se Solit, te cilët ajo i kish lindur me Adreielin birin e Barzilait, Meholatit.*

A Pyetje:* Kishte apo nuk kishte fëmijë Mikela?*

Vini re: Emri Mikel qe përdoret ne librin e dytë te Samuelit gjendet si ne versionin e Mbretij Xhejms, ashtu dhe na botimin "New Wold Translation" i shkrimeve te shenjta, perdorur nga Doshmitaret e Jehovait, por e botimin e vitit 1973 "New American Standard Bible" ky emër është ndryshuar na Merab

*Kristiani*---- Kjo nuk me kish rënë kurrë ne sy me pare? A ka te tjera?

*Muslimani-*  Kerkon të dish me tepër? Nuk është kjo e mjaftueshme për te mohuar shenjterine e Bibles?

*Shih Gjeneza 6:3: "Dhe Zoti tha,- Shpirti im nuk do të mbese pergjithmone
tek njeriu, pasi ai është i vdekshem; ai do të jetoje njeqind e njezet vjet"
Por sa vjeç; ishte Noahu kur vdiq? Mbi njeqind e njezet vjeç:?

Shih Gjeneza 9:29:" Dhe Noahu vdiq kur kish mbushur nenteqind e pesedhjete vjeç", Disa teologe kristiane thonë sa njeqind e njezet vjetet nuk janë mosha maksimale e njeriut; por koha kur do të ndodhte përmbytja, Por as kjo fluk përputhet' me Biblen, pasi ne kohën e permbytjes Noahu duhet te këto qenë gjashteqind e njezet vjeç(500+ 120), ndërsa Bibla thotë se ai ishte gjashteqind vjeç, Studioni këto vargje; Gjeneza 5:32 "Dhe Noahu ishte peseqind vjeç" Gjeneza 7:6 "Dhe Noahu ishte gjashteqind vjeç kur ujet e permbytjes mbu!uan tokën..,"*

*[Isaja 40:18-25: "Me cilin doni ta krahasoni Perendine? Me çpamje doni ta perqasni?..Me cilin doni te me perqasni? Apo cili është i barabarte me mua?"-tha Shejteria e Tij" Po ashtu shih Psalmet 89:6: "Cili nga ata, ne qiejt e siperm mund te krahasohet me Perendine? Kush nga qeniet hyjnore është si Perendia?" Dhe Xheremia 10:6,7:" Asnje nuk është si ty 0 Zot...asnjë nuk është si ty".

[jeremia 8-8]Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit janë me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter.*

*Kristiani-*--- Por, te tera këto bëjnë pjesë ne Dhjaten e Vjeter

Muslimani-- Ti kthehemi Dhjates sa Re tani.


*Gjoni 5:37 Gjoni 14:9
"Ju nuk e degjuat kurrë zërin e "..,Kush me pa mua,pa edhe
tij as nuk e pate formën e tii" Atin”

Gjoni 5:31 Gjoni 8:14
"Nëqoftëse dote deshmoja për "Jezusi u pergjigj dhe u tha,
vetveten, deshmia ime nuk do të. Ndonëse unë deshmoj për vetveten
ishte e vërtetë deshmia ime është e virtete".,
*





Këto janë vetëm disa nga kontradiktat qe gjenden ne Dhjaten e Re. Të tjera do të dalin nëse do të diskutonim se bashku doktrinat e Kristianizmit modern si; Trinine e Shenjtë, shenjterine e Jezu Krishtit, Lindjen Hyjnore te Jezusit, natyren mekatare te njeriut dhe larjen e fajeve, pa përmendur zvetenimin e mjaft Profeteve ne Bibel,si adhuronjes te Perendive te rreme, duke i akuzuar gjithashtu për incest, perdhunim dhe tradheti bashkeshortore.

[b]*Kristiani*---- Po këto ku gjenden ne Bibel?

*Muslimani-*--- Tregohet se Noahu u be aq tape saqë u zhvesh lakuriq ne sy te bijve *

(Gjeneza 9:23-24): "Shemi dhe Jafeti moren një rrobe dhe u kthyen duke ia hedhur mbi supe, duke mbuluar me te lakuriqesine e te jatit; fytyrat nuk i kthyen dhe nuk e pane te jatin lakuriq. Kur Noahu u përmend, ai e kuptoi se 9fare i kishte bore djali me i vogël" .

Solomoni u akuzua jo vetëm sepse kishte një harem të madh, par edhe bashke adhuronte Perendi te rreme (I Mbreterit 11 :9-1 O)"Dhe Zoti u zemerua me Solomonin...Ai e kish keshilluar qe të mos.shkonte pas Zotave te tjerë: par Solomoni nuk e perfilli urdhërin e te Plotfuqishmit."

Aaroni; si Profeti qe kish shoqëruar Moisiun pertek Faraoni, u akuzua se u kish dhënë izraeliteve për te adhuruar një viç te arte (Eksodi 32:4):"Ai (AARON I) i mori të gjitha VETMET E FLORINJTE) dhe me anë te një vegle u dha formën e një idhulli qe paraqiste një viç te arte; dhe ata thanë: këto qofshin zotat e tu, 0 Izrael, te çilet te nxorren nga toka e Egjyptit".

Po kështu do të lexosh incestin e Profetit Lot me dy bijat e tij (Gjeneza 19:36 "kështu dy vajzat e Lotit mbeten shtatzena nga babai i tyre".
*


Do te lexosh për një Profet, i cili u martua ne te njëjtën kohe me dy motra 

*(Gjeneza 29:28)"Jakobi kështu bën. Javen e perfundoi me ato, ndërsa me pas ai (LABANI) i dha për grua vajzen e tij, Rashelen." .*

Dhe një Profet tjetër, i akuzuar për tradheti bashkeshortore 

*(Samueli 1111-4-5):"Atëherë Davidi dergoi lajmetare për ta marrë atë (gruan e Uriahut). Ajo erdhi e ai u shtri me te ajo u pastrua nga papastertia. Pastaj ajo u kthye ne shtepi. Gruaja u mbars dhe i dergoi Davidit fjale, duke i thënë "Unë jam shtatzene."*


*Pyetja ime është*?: Si mund te pranohej Davidi ne gjeneologjine e Jezusit, kur ai e filloi me tradheti bashkeshortore? Mos 0 Zotl A nuk bie kjo ne kundërshtim me atë çka thuhet ne *Deuteronomi 23:22 "Asnje i lindur prej një martesete paligjshme dhe asnjenga pasardhesit e tij deri ne brezin e dhjetë nuk mund te hyjë ne bashkesine e Perendise."*

Një tjetër shfaqje incesti, shoqëruar me perdhunim ishte ajo qe kreu Amoni, i biri i Davidit, mbi motren e tij, Tamaren *(II Samueli 13:1.4:") Por ai, AMONI nuk pranoi ta degjonte dhe duke qenë me i fortë se ajo, e perdhunoi:"* Një tjetër perdhunim i Shumefishte ishte ai qe kreu Absalomi me gratë e Davidit, siç tregohet ne *I' Samuelin 16:33: "Kështu ata i ngriten Absalo'nit një tënde mbi Qati dhe atjeai harboi me gratë e te jatit përpara gjithë Izraelit".* 

(Nuk besoj se ka njeri te aftë madje edhe mes barbareve, qe mund te kryeje diçka te tillë).

Inçesti tjetër qe edhe ai ndermjet Judes dhe nuses se birit te tij, Tamares. 

*Rruges për ne Timnam, ku do të shkonte për te qethur delet, ai pa Tamaren. Mendoi se ajo qe ndonjë prostitute pasi fytyren e kishte te mbuluar. (Gjeneza 38:18):"Ai ia dha UNAZEN, BYZYLYKUN E TE TJERAT dhe fjeti me te, dhe ajo mbeti shtatzene prej tij."*

Ndonëse çifutet dhe muslimanet janë armiq me njëri-tjetrin, asnjë musliman nuk do të guxonte të shkruante një libër ku profetet izraelite si Juda, Davidi, Jezusi (paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qoftë përherë mbi ta) te kryenin perdhunime, inçeste, prostitucion apo te shkelnin kuroren.

Të tërë Profetët u derguan nga Allahu perte udhehequr njerezimin. Mos mendoni se Zoti nuk dergoi njerëzitë e duhur?

*Kristiani-*---Jo, nuk jam i atij mendimi. Po ti nuk beson ne Bibel?

*Muslimani-*---Ne vertets besojme ne të gjitha shkrimet e Shenjta, por ama kur atë janë ne formën e tyre origjinale. Zoti i dergoi çdo kombi Profet qe te sherbenle si paralajmerues dhe disa prej tyre kishin me vehte nga një doreshkrim, i cili do të sherbente si udherrefyes, vetëm' për atë komb. Suhofi i Abrahamit, Torahu (pjesë e Dhjates se Vjeter) i Moisiut, Zeburi (Psallmel) e Davidit dhe Inxhili (Dhjata eRe) i Jezusit. Asnje nga këto doreshkrime nuk ka mbetur ne formën e tij origjinale. Si pjesë e planit te bërë prej Allahut, Ai pertundimisht dergoi Muhamedin (paqja qoftë mbi te) si vulen e tare Profeteve dhe i dha Kur'anin e Shenjtë si udherrefyes për tërë njerezimin, kurdo dhe kudo qoftë.

Jezusi vetë tha se ai ish dërguar vetëm për tek populli i Izraelit *(Mateu 15:24) "Zoti me dergoi vetëm tek kopeja e humbur, tek populli i Izraelit.*"Gjithashtu *(Mateu 1 :21) "Ajo do të linde djalë: ti do t'ia vesh emrin Jezus (shpetimtar), sepse ai do ta shpetoje popullin e tij nga mëkatet."* Ai madje tha se nuk kishte ardhur për te ndryshuar por për te permbushur *(Mateu:5:17-18): "Mos mendoni se erdha për te anuluar Ligjin e Moisiut dhe udhezimet e Profeteve. Nuk erdha për te anuluar ato, por për t'i permbushur. Unë (Mesia) po ju them Derisa te jetë qielli dhe toka, asnjë shkronje dhe asnjë presje nuk do t'i hiqet ligjil derisa ai te bëhet realitet."*

*Kristiani-*---Por ne ungjillin e *Markut 16:15 Jezusi thotë: "Dilni ne mbarë botën dhe ia predikoni lajmin e mirë te gjithë njerëzve"*.

*Muslimani-*--- Kjo bie ne kundërshtim me atë çka u tha me lart ne* Mateun 15:24 dhe Mateun 1 :21*. Së dyti, shumë Bibla kanë hequr vargjet *16:9-20 te ungjillit te Markut*. "The New American Standard Bible" e ka vendosur këtë pjesë ndermjet kllapash dhe shkruan komentin e mëposhtëm "Disa nga doreshkrimet me te vjetra nuk i kanë vargjet 9-20". "The New World Translation" i shkrimeve te shenjta qe përdoret nga deshmitaret e Jehovait, pranon se disa doreshkrime te lashta vendosin perfundime te gjata apo te shkurtra pas *Marku 16:8* ndërsa disa te tjera e lënë deri aty. "The Revised Version" boton shenimin e mëposhtëm "Disa nga autoritetet me te lashta e mbyllin Ungjillin me vargun 8..."kjo tregon se edhe ringjallja e paraqitur ne *Markun 16:19* nuk është e vërtetë.

*Kristiani-*---Por Jezusi thotë ne ungjillin e *Mateut 28:19: Për këtë shkoni dhe . mesoni ta gjithë kombet” "*

*Muslimani*----*"Gjithë popujt"* duhet shpjeguar si *12 fiset e Izraelit*; ndryshe do të binte ne kontradikte me *Mateun 15:24*  dhe *Mateu 1 :21.* Ne botimet "New American Standard Bible" dhe "New World Translation of Holy scriptures" kjo nuk perkthehet si "gjithë kombet" por si "te gjithë kombet". qe do të thotë 12 fiset e Izraelit.
Dhe tani çmund të thuash për Biblen?

*Kristiani*---- Besimi im ka nisur te lekundet.

*Muslimani-*--.Jam i sigurt se do të bindesh për autenticitetin e Islamit. pasi të kemi diskutuar edhe dallimet e tjera midis nesh.

----------


## forum126

DOKTRINA E TRINISE SE SHENJTE

*Muslimani*----Vazhdon akoma të besosh ne Trinine?

*Kristiani*----        Sigurisht, madje kjo është shkruar edhe ne letren e pare te* Gjonit (5:78) sepse ne qiell janë tre deshmitare, Ati, Fjala dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë e këta te tre janë një. Dhe tre deshmitare janë mbi Toke, shpirti, uji dhe gjaku. E te tre këta janje një.*

*Muslimani*---- Po është e vërtetë. Kjo gjendet ne version in e Mbretit Xhejms botuar ne vitin 1916 dhe ne atë kohe perbente një nga bazat me te forta për doktrinën e Trinise . Por tani kjo pjesë* "Ati, Fjala dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë dhe te tre këta janë një,"* është hequr nga "Revised Standard Version" i vitit 1952 dhe 1971 si dhe nga mjaft Bibla te tjera duke u konsideruar si një lIuster e rreme qe kishte cënuar tekstin greqisht.
Ne botimin "New American Standard Bible" vargjet *(5:7-8) te letres se pare te Gjonit jepen ne këtë mënyrë: "Shpirti i. Perendise dëshmon për këtë dhe shpirti është e vërteta, janë pra tre deshmitare: shpirti, uji dhe gjaku.* Deshmite e këtyre pajtohen." Gjithashtu ne: "New World translation ofthe holy scriptures" te perdorur nga deshmitaret e Jehovait do të gjesh këto fjale:" Sepse janë tre deshmitare.* Shpirti, uji dhe gjaku dhe deshmite e këtyre te treve pajtohen."* Ne qoftë se ti do të me thoje se nuk ke asnjë dijeni për heqjen e kësaj pjesë te rëndësishme, do të te kuptoja fare lehtë. Por ama çuditem se si nuk kanë dijeni për këtë tërë ata predikues e prifterinj te fesë se krishtere.
Triniteti nuk është diçka Biblike. Fjala "Trini" nuk gjendet as ne Bibel e as ne fjaloret Biblike. Ajo kurrë s'u predikua nga Jezusi dhe ai nuk e përmend askund. Nuk ka asnjë lIoj baze apo provë ne Bibel qe te na beje ta pranojmë Trinine e Shenjtë.

*Kristiani*----        Por megjihate ne* Ungjillin e Mateut (28:19) gjenden fjalët "...Pagezojini ne emerte Atit, te birit e te Shpirtit te shenjtë..."* Kjo pjesë nuk është hequr ende. Nuk perben ajo një provë për ekzistencën e Trinitetit.

*Muslimani*----Jo, Ne qotte se do të kishim tre persona te cilët janë ulur e po hane se bashku, mos do të thotë kjo se ata perbejne një person? Jo. Formulimi i Trinise nga Athanasi, një dhjak egjiptian nga Aleksandria, u pranua nga keshilli i Nikeas ne vitin 324 te eres sone, d.m.t.h me tepër se 3 shekuj pas vdekjes sa Jezusit. Pa dyshim qe romakët duke qenë pagane e duke patur një Perandi Triune, influencuan mjaft mbi këtë doktrine; Sathi ishte ndryshuar te dielen; 25 Dhjetori, e cila sipas mitologjise ishte dita e lindjes se Perendise se Diellit Mitra, u caktua si dita e lindjes se Jezusit ndonëse bibla ne *Librin e Xheremias (10:2-5) parashikonte qartë dhe ndalonte zbukurimin e pemeve te Krishtlindjes:"Kështu tha Perendia; Mos ndiqni zakonet e kombeve te tjerë e as mos u frikesoni nga shenjat qe jepen ne qiell ndonëse te tjerët mund te tmerrohen prej tyre, pasi zakonet e popujve te tjerë janë te pavlera; ata presin një pemë ne pyll dhe me dalte i japin formë. E zbukurojne me argjend dhe flori; dhe e gozhdojne për të mos levizur. Si dordolecet ne një fushe me bostan, idhujt e tyre nuk mund te flasin; ato duhen mbajtur sepse nuk mund te ecin. Mos kini frikë prej tyre. Prej tyre nuk vjen ndonjë e keqe por ama nuk vjen dhe ndonjë e mirë".* Meqë Kristianizmi ishte shmangur shumë nga mesimet e vërteta te Jezusit. Allahu atëherë dergoi si pjesë te planit te Tij profetin e Tij te fundit, Muhammedin për ta ringjallurbesimin dhe për t'i vënë në vend të gjitha këto ndryshime: kalendarin Julian i cili percaktoi eren kristiane, ngrenien e mishit te derrit, synetin e ndaluar prej Palit *(Ietra dërguar (Galatasve 5:2): "Me degjoni: unë, Pali, po ju theMuslimani---- ne qoftë se pranoni te rrethpriteni (te beheni synet), Mesia s'do tju vleje për asgjë I"* Kur'ani i Shenjtë paralajmeron ne *Suren 5:73: "Gjithashtu bene kufu'r (harG'm, mosbesim) ata qe thonë: "Allahu është i treti i treve". S'ka ne gjithesi tjetër perveç një Allahu, e nëse nuk pushojne nga ajo qe thanë (tre zotera), do t'i kape dënim i dhembshem, ata qe nuk besuan prej tyre".*	.
Vazhdon të besosh ende ne Trinine te cilën Jezusi s'e predikoi kurrë?

*Kristiani*----       Por Perendia dhe Jezusi janë një* (Gjoni 14:11 ):" Me besoni mua: unë jetoj ne Atin dhe Ati jeton ne mua."*

*Muslimani*---- Lexo atëherë* Gjonin 17:21
Kristiani----'    Të lutem qe ata (dishepujt) te gjithë te jenë një. SiC je ti me mua e unë
me ty, Ie te jenë edhe ata një ne nel"*

*Muslimani*----Pra këtu del qartë se Zoti dhe Jezusi janë një, por gjithashtu dhe dishepujt janë një ne Jezusin dhe Zotin, sepse ai është ne Zotin. Ne qoftëse Jezusi është Zot përse atëherë nuk janë edhe dishepujt Zot duke qenë se edhe ata si Jezusi janë ne Perendine? Nëse Ati, Jezusi dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë janë një ne Trinine atëherë po qe se do të perfshinim dhe dishepujt bashkësia Perendi do të perbehej nga pesembedhjete vete.

*Kristiani----* Por Jezusi është Perendl edhe sipas *Gjonit 14:9:"...kush me pa mua, pa edhe Atin."	*.

*Muslimani*----Këtë me mirë ta shohim ne kontekstin nga është shkeputur: *(Gjoni 14:8):" Filipi i tha: Na e trego Atin dhe kjo do të mjaftoje" (Gjoni 14:9)"Jezusi iu pergjegj: kam kaq kohe me ty, Filip, dhe ende nuk me njeh? Kush me pa mua, pa edhe Atin. Si mund të thuash atëherë: Na e trego Atin".*
Pra në fund Jezusi e pyet Filipin se si mundet ai tu tregoje dishepujve pamjen e Perendise qe është e pamundur te tregohet. Tek Perendia duhet   besuar duke' admiruar krijesat e tij: diellin, hënën, të gjitha krijesat përfshirë dhe Jezusin. Ai tha* (Gjoni 4:24):" Perendia është shpirt..." dhe (Gjoni 5:37)"...ju nuk e degjuat kurrë zërin e tij e as e pate formën e tij.* Si mund te shohësh shpirtin atëherë? Ajo gka ata pane ishte Jezusi dhe jo Perendia. Po ashtu Pali tha *(Ietra e pare drejtuar Timoteut 6:16)"...asnjëri nuk e ka pare dhe asnjëri s'mund ta shoh..."* pra ajo qe sheh s'mund te jetë kurrë Perendia.
Kurani ynë i Shenjtë thotë:* (Sura 5:103): "Të paret (e njerëzve) nuk mund ta perfshine Atë, e Ai i perfshin te paret. Ai është shumë i kujdesshem, hollesisht i njohur!.*

*Kristiani*----Për te qenë i ndershem, desha te them se është e vështirë për ne qe te mohojne atë qe na është mësuar qe ne femijeri.

*Muslimani*---- Ndoshta pyetjet e tjera do të ta qartesojne me mirë konceptin e Trinitetit: çfare është Shpirti i Shenjtë?

*Kristiani*---- Shpirti i Shenjtë është Fryma e Shenjtë, gjithashtu Ai është Perendi. Ne kemi mësuar se Ati është Perendi, i Biri është Perendi, Shpirti i Shenjtë është Perendi. Por ne nuk lejohemi të themi se janë Tre Perendi, por Një Perendi (Zot).

*Muslimani*----Lexo* Ungjillin e Mateut (1 :18).

Kristiani----"Lindja e Jezusit, Mesise, ndodhi kështu: Maria, nëna etij ishte e fejuar me Jozefin. Por, para se te martoheshin doli se Maria priste një lemije te mbarsur me anë te Shpirtit te Shenjtë".*
*Muslimani*----Krahasoje tani këtë me atë qe thuhet ne* Luken 1 :26-27.

Kristiani----"Ne muajin e gjashtë te barres se Elizabetes, Perendia dergoi engjellin Gabriel ne Nazaret ne Galile, tek një virgjereshe me emrin Mari. Ajo ishte e fejuar me një njeri te quajtur Jozef, qe ishte nga fisi i mbretit David."*

*Muslimani*----Pra Mateu kur flet për lindjen e mbinatyrshme te Jezusit përmend Shpirtin e Shenjtë, ndërsa Luka na Ilet për engjellin Gabriel. Kush është shpirti i shenjtë atëherë?

*Kristiani*----Atëherë Shpirti i Shenjtë është engjelli Gabriel.

*Muslimani*----Po tani vazhdon"të besosh ne Trinitetin?

*Kristiani*---- Atëherë, Perendia është Perendi, Shpirti i Shenjtë është engjelli. Gabriel dhe Jezusi është...?

*Muslimani*---- Lerme te te ndihmoj: Jezusi është një prolet:,i biri i Maries.

*Kristiani*----Si i zgjidhni ju misteret?

*Muslimani*----Ne perdorim Kur'anin e Lavdishem si kriter te se vërtetës për te korrigjuar ndryshimet e bëra nga njerëzitë ne doreshkrimet e mëparshme. Nëse tani beson se Perendia është Një dhe Jezusi bir i Maries është një profet, përse atëherë nuk shkon edhe një hap me tej dhe të pranosh Muhammedin si lajmetarin e fundit te Perendise? Të lexojmë se bashku Shehadetin apo Deshmine së pari ne anglisht e pastaj ne arabisht.

*Kristiani*---- Unë jam deshmitar se nuk ka asnjë zot tjetër perveç Allahut i cili është i pashoq dhe Muhamedi është rob dhe i derguari i Tij...Esh-Hedu en-Ia ilahe i lall-llahu vehdehu la sharikelehu, ve esh-hedu enne Muhameden abduhu ve resuluhu."
Po si i bëhet për stergjysherit e mi? Unë do të doja te rrija me ta dhe ata janë te tërë kristiane.

*Muslimani*----Abrahami i la prindërit e stergjysherit, kur iu shfaq e vërteta, d.m.th. Islami. Secili është pergjegjes për veten e tij; ndoshta e vërteta nuk iu shfaq paraardhesve te tu kaq qartë sa ({'Po të shfaqet ty tani. Kur'ani i Lavdishem thotë ne* Suren 17:15: "Kush udhezon veten ne rrugën e drejtë, ai e ka udhezuar vetëm vetveten e vet, e kush e humb (rrugën), ai e ka bërë humbjen kundër vetvetes se vet, e askush nuk do ta barte barren e tjetrit. E Ne nuk denuam askënd para se tia dergojme te derguarin."*Pra tani e vërteta te është shfaqur dhe çdo gjë varet vetëm nga ty.
*Kristiani*---- A nuk është e mundur qe ne te njëjtën kohe te pranoj edhe Islamin, edhe *Kristiani*----zmin?

*Muslimani*----Feja nuk e njeh detyrimin. Mund te besh ç'të duash por nëse i kombinon te dy besimet, kjo tregon se nuki je dorezuar Allahut akoma. Vazhdon të mos jesh besirntar dhe ai thotë ne* Suran 4:150-152:"S'ka dyshim se ata qe nuk be.sojne Allahun dhe te derguarin e Tij, deshirojne te bëjnë dallime mes Allahut dhe te derguarve te Tij e thonë: "Ne i besojme disa e nuk i besojnë disa te tjerë" e mes këtij duam te marrim një rrugë. Të tillët janë jobesimtaret e vërtetë; e Ne kemi përgatitur dënim te fortë e nënçmues për jobesimtaret. E ata qe besuan Allahun dhe te derguarit e Tij dhe nuk bene kurfare dallimi ne asnjë prej tyre; ta tilleve do t'u jepet shpërblimi i merituar. Allahu fale shumë dhe është meshirues.*"

*Kristiani*---- A nuk është me mirë qe të mos bëjmë ndonjë deshmi apo shehadet përderisa nuk e kam pranuar akoma Islamin?

*Muslimani*----Kur arrin ne moshen e pjekurise dhe behesh i vetedishem, atëherë fillon të besosh tek Allahu, pavarësisht se e kryen apo jo shehadetin. Allahu nuk e krijoi këtë  botë pa qëllim. Ai na ka dhënë argumenta me Ie ci!at duhet te dallojme te miren dhe te keqen. Ai na ka dërguar mjaft Profete për te na paralajmeruar. Ne jemi krijuar perta adhuruar atë dhe për te kryer sa me shumë vepra te mirane këtë botë.
*Sure3:191 :"...dhe thellohen  ne mendime rreth krijjmit te qiejve e Ie tokes (duke thënë): Zoti Yne, këtë nuk e krijove kot, i lartesuar qofsh, na ruaj prej denimit te zjarrit!"
	Sure90:8-10:" A nuk I dhame Ne atij dy sy? Edhe gjuhe dhe dy buzë? Dhe
i sqaruam atij për te dy rrugët."
	Sure 51-56" Unë nuk i krijova xhindet dhe njerzit për tjetër pas qe te me
adhurojne. '
	Surah 18:7 "Gjithçka qe është mbi toke, Ne e berne stoli te saj, për ti
provuar ata se cili prej tyre do të jeter me vepernire. ..*

----------


## forum126

DOKTRINA E SHENJTERISE SE JEZU KRISHTIT

*Muslimani*----A është Jezusi Zot,Perendi?

*Kristiani*----Po. Ne ungjillin e* Gjonit (1:1) thuhet:" Ne fillim ishte Ai qe quhet "Fjala". Ky kishte qenë gjithmonë me Perendine dhe ishte vete Perendi.*

*Muslimani*----Kemi rënë dakort se shkrimi i shenjtë nuk duhet ta parmbaja kontradikta. Nëse ne te gjenden dy vargje kontradiktore atahere vetëm njera ose asnjera prej tyre është e vërtetë.
Pra sipas Gjonit 1/1 Jezusi është perendi. Atëherë sa Perendi i bie te jenë? Të paktën dy. Kjo bie ne kontradikte me mjaf! pjesë nga Bibla: *( Deuteronomi 4:39)"...Perendia është Zot ne qiell e ne loke. Si Ai nuk ka tjetër." (Deuteronomi 6:4)"Degjo 0 Izrael: Perendia,Zoti ynë është Një"; (Isaja 42:1011 )"...kështu qe te me njohësh, të kuptosh e të besosh se unë jam ai. Asnje Perendi nuk u krijua përpara meje dhe nuk do Ie këtë një te dytë me pas. Una dhe vetëm unë jam Perendia dhe perveç meje nuk ka Shpetimtar tjetër"; (Isaja 44:6):" Keshlt tha Perendia...Unë jam i pari, dhe unë jam i fundit; dhe veç; meje nuk ka Zot tjetër"; (Isaja 45:18): "Pasi kjo u tha nga Perendia qe krijoi qiejte; vete Zoti e krijoi dhe ndertoi botën dhe atë nuk e krijoi sa koti,nuk e ndertoi qa ta lera ta pabanuar: unë jam Perendia dhe nuk ka tjetër."
	Nga Isaja 45:18 mund te arrijma ne pertundimin se vetëm Zoti ishte
Krijuesi dhe askush tjetër, madje as Jezusi, nuk mori pjesë ne kate krijim.
Po kështu mund ta shohësh: Deteronomi 4:35, Eksodi 8:10, II Samuel 7:22; Mbreterit I 8:23; Kronikat 117:20, Psallmet 86:8 20:6 dhe 113:5; Hazeja 13:4; Zekeria 14:9*

*Kristiani*---- Por këto te tera janë ne Dhjalen e Vjeter. Gjenden kontradikta t6 tilla dhe ne Dhjaten e Re.

*Muslimani*---- Sigurisht. lexo *Markun 12:29 qe të shikosh se ç'thotë Jezusi për vetveten :" Jezusi iu pergjegj: Ja, urdheresa me e madhe: Degjoni ju izraelitel Zoti është Perendia juaj, Zoti e askush tjetër."(1 Korintasve 8:4):"njohuria" na thole se idhujt s'kanë ekzistence ta vërtetë dhe se nuk ka hyjni perveç një Perendie te vetëm. (I Timoteut 2:5):"Sepse ka vetëm një Perendi, dhe një ndermjetes ne mes Perendise dhe njerazve: njeriu Jezu Krisht."** Shikoni shprehjen "njeriu Jezu Mesia.*
Tani ose Gjoni 1:1 ka ta drejtë dhe vargjet e tjera janë ta rreme ose e anasjellta.

*Kristiani*----Veshtire te gjykoshl
*Muslimani*----Ta shikojme tani nga pikëpamja e Kur'anit, madje ne një mënyrë tillë
qe korespondon edhe me ato cka tha vete Jezusi ne Bibe!. Jezusi përmendet disa herë na Kur'anin e Shenjtë si Fjale nga Allahu. Ne *Suren 3:39 thuhet" "E duke u falur ai (Zekeria) ne faltore engjet e thërrasin:" "Allahu te pergezon ty me Jahjane (Gjon Pagezorin), qe do të vertetoje fjalën (Isain, Jezusin) e ardhur nga Allahu, e qe do të jeta prijes i matur dhe pejgamber nga te dalluarit* Po ne ta njëjtën *sure 3:45 thuhet: "Perkujto kur engjejt i thanë: "0 Merjeme (Mari), Allahu te pergezon me fjalan e vet (me lindjen e një fëmijë si rezultat i fjalës se Zotit)"*Ne te dy vargjet e Kur'anit Jezusi quhet Fjale e Aliahut d.m.th. Fjala qe vjen apo i përket Allahut e qe ka lidhje me atë qe thuhet na letren e pare dërguar* Korintasve 3:23 "Por ju vete jeni te Mesise dhe vete Mesia është i Perendise."Ndaj Gjoni 1:1 mund te jetë shkruar"...dhe Fjala ishte e Perendise".* Ky gabim mund te jetë kryer, me qëllim ose jo, kur është bërë perkthimi nga Aramaikja ne Greqisht. Ne gjuhën greke Theos do të thotë "Perendi" ndërsa Theou do të thotë "Perendise" (shih Fjalorin greqisht, Biblen greke ose librin e prof. Abdull-Ahad Dawud, ish peshkop i Uramiahut "Muhammedi ne Bibel" f.16) Ndryshimi është vetëm nja germe por pasojat janë ta mëdha.

*Kristiani*---- Përse Jezusi ne te dy shkrimet e shenjta quhet Fjala e Perendise.

*Muslimani*---- Jezusi u krijua ne trupin e Maries pa asnjë nderhyrje nga jashtë, mjaftoi
vetëm urdhëri i Allahut "Bëhu" dhe ai u krijua ashtu siç thuhet ne te njëjtë* Sure 3:47: "AJo (Merjemja) tha: Zoti im, si mund te kem unë djalë e mua s'më ka prekur njeriu. Ai (Allahu) tha: Ja, kështu Allahu krijon çka te doje. Kur Ai vendos për një çeshtje, vetëm i thotë "Bëhu" Ajo menjehere bëhet."
Dhe 3:59: "Vërtetë çështja e Isait (Jezusit) (te lindur pa baba) tek Allahu është sikurse çështja e Ademn (Adamit). Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha: "Bëhu ai u be."*

Po këtë gjë e sqaron dhe bibla tek 
*Zanafilla1 Zoti tha u befte drita  e drita u be 
l Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Le të jetë një kupë qiellore mes ujërave, që t`i ndajë ujërat nga ujërat".
Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Të mbushen ujërat nga një numër i madh qeniesh të gjalla dhe të fluturojnë zogjtë lart mbi tokë nëpër hapësirën e madhe të kupës qiellore
Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla sipas llojit të tyre: kafshë, rrëshqanorë dhe bisha të tokës, simbas llojit të tyre". Dhe kështu u bë.* [B]pra siç e shikon çdo gjë u krijua nga fjala e Zotit bëhu ose urdherit te tij me anë te Fjales se tij. Po të njëjtën gjë shpjegohet dhe tek* Gjoni 1-1-2-3}
Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte pranë Përëndisë, dhe Fjala ishte Përëndi.Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Përëndinë. Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.* Pra është me se e qartë qe kuptimi I fjalës  nuk ishte për Jezusin por për urdhërin e Zotit *BEHU*




*Kristiani*---- Jezusi është Perendi sepse ai është i mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë.

*Muslimani*----Atëherë përse nuk konsideron si te shenjtë edhe ata njerëz te cilët thuhen ne Bibel se janë te mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë? *(Veprat e Apostujve 1 :24): "Ne te vërtetë, Barnaba ishte njeri i shkathet i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë dhe me besim te gjallë".* Kështu ndodhi qe edhe me shumë njerëz e pranonin Jezusin për Zotin e tyre dhe i bashkoheshin bashkësisë. *(Veprat e Apostujve 5:32): "Për këtë kemi perte deshmuar dhe nëpërmjet nesh dëshmon për këtë edhe Shpirti i Shenjtë qe Perendia ua jep atyre qe e degjojne". (Po kështu shih veprat e Apostujve 6:5; Letren e Dyte te Pjetrn 1 :21 ; Letren e dytë drejtuarTimoleut 1 :14); Letren e Paredrejtuar Korintasve 2:16; Ungjillin e Lukes 1-41}*

*Kristiani*----Por Jezusi ishte i mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë qe ne barkun e se emes.

*Muslimani*----Të njeten gjë mund ta themi edhe par Gjon Pagezorin [color=darkblue][B](Luka 1 :13-15): "Por engjelli i tha: Mos ki frikë Zakaria sepse Zoti e degjoi lutjen tënde dhe Elizabeta, gruaja jote do ta linda një djalë te cilin do ta quash Gjon. Sepse Zoti e ka emeruar atë qe te bëja vepra te mëdha. Qe ne barkun e nenes do të jetë i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë."

*Kristiani*----Por Jezusi kreu mrekulli. Ai ushqeu 5000 njerëz me 5 buke dhe dy peshq.
*Muslimani*---- *Të njëjtën gjë kreu Elisha edhe Elijah. Elisha ushqeu 100 njerëz me 20 buke te bëra prej thekri dhe disa kallinj gruri (Libri II i Mbreterve 4:44):" AI ua shtroi përpara dhe ata hengren, dhe u nisen, sipas tjales se Perendise. Elisha i dha një te veje vaj dhe i tha (Libri i II i Mbreterve): shko shite vajin dhe paguaj borxhet. Pjesa tjetër do të mjaftoje qe ta jetosh qe sot e tutje"*.Shih gjithashtu *Librin e Pare te Mbreterve" Shporta me miell nuk u mbarua dhe as gypi i vajit nuk shteroi, u be kështu pra. Fjala e Perendise përmes Elijas."* Po kështu ne *Librin e Para te Mbreterve 17:6 thuhet"Dhe korbat i sollen (Elijas) buka dhe mish na mëngjes dhe na mbramje dhe ai piu nga ujet e burimit.*
*Kristiani*----Por Jezusi sheronte leprozet.
*Muslimani*----Edhe Elisha i tha Neomanit i cili ishte leproz qe ta shkonte dhe te lahej
ne lumin Jordan* (Libri II i Mbreterve 5:14)" Kështu ai (Neomani) shkoi dhe u zhyt ne Jordan shtata herë ashtu siç i kishte thënë Njeriu i Perandise (Elisha): dhe mishi i tij erdhi përsëri na vend dhe u pastrua aq shumë sa ngjante me ata te një djaloshi."*	"

*Kristiani*----Por Jezusi u kthente shikimin te verberve '
*Muslimani*----Ne* Librin e Dytete Mbreterve 6:17 thuhet se Elisha kreu ta njëjtën gjë:"
Dhe Elisha u lut: 0 Zot, hapja sytë qe dhe ai ta mund te shikoje; dhe ai pa.." (Libri ill i Mbretarve 6:40): "Pasi ata hyna na qytet Elisha tha: 0 Zot, hapja syta këtyre njerëzve qa edhe ata ta mund ta shohin. Dhe Zoti ua hapi sytë ata hodhen veshtrimin përreth dhe pane se ndodheshin brenda qytetit ta Sanarisa*. . Po ne* Librin e Dyta ta Mbreterve 6:18 thuhet se Elisha mund ta shkaktonte verbimin. "Ndërsa armiqtë po vinin drejt tij, Elisha iu lut Perendisa: Ndeshkoi këta njerëz me verbim. Dhe ata u verbuan ashtu sig kerkoi Elisha."*

*Kristiani*----Jezusi mund te ringjallte te vdekurit

*Muslimani*---- Krahasoje këta me ata qa thuhet për Elijan na* Librin e I Mbreterve 17:22:"Dhe Zoti degjoi zërin e Elijas: djalit iu kthye jeta e ai jetoi përsëri." Krahasoje gjithashtu me Librin e Dyte te Mbreterve 4:34: "Ai u ngrit nga shtrati dhe u shtri mbi djalin goje për goje, sy për sy dorë për dorë. Ohe ndërsa ai u shtri mbi te, trupi i djalit filloi te ngrohej."*
Madje edhe kockat e Elijas mund te kthenin një te vdekur ne jetë sikur te ferkoheshin pas kufomes *(Libri i dytë i Mbreterve 13:21): "Njëherë ndërsa Izraelitet po varrosnin dike ata papritmas pane një bande grabitesish; kufomen e hodhen ne varrin e Elijas dhe u sulen pas grabitesve. Kur trupi preku ne kockat e Elijas, njeriu u kthye ne jetë dhe u ngrit ne këmbë."*

*Kristiani*----Por Jezusi mundi te ece mbi ujë.

*Muslimani*----Moisiu zgjati krahet mbi det *{Eksodi 14:22):"...dhe izraelitet shkuan përmes detit mbi tokete thate ndërsa uji i detit ngrihej si mur ne te dy anet e lyre".*

*Kristiani*----Por Jezusi mund te trembte djajte.

*Muslimani*----Vete Jezusi e ka pranuarse këtë mund ta kryenin edhe te tjerët *(Mateu 12:7 dhe Luka 11 :19):" E ne qoftë se unë deboj shpirtrat e keqinj sepse jam na lidhje me Satanain kush ua jep njerëzve tuaj pushtetin për t'i debuar shpirtrat e keqinj? Dishepujt tuaj dashmojne se ju nuk keni ta drejtë"*
Po ashtu shpirterat e keqinj deboheshin edhe prej dishepujve te Jezusit siç e thotë ai vetë ne Ungjillin e* Mateut 7:22"Ditën e gjyqit shumë veta do të me thonë: 0 zot 0 zot, ne emrin tënd a nuk profetizuam, a nuk i debuam shpirterat e keqinj, a nuk berne shumë mrekulli?"*
Madje Jezusi profetizoi se mrekulli do të kryhen edhe nga profete te rreme *(Mateu 24:24): "Ne te vërtetë do të paraqiten Mesi te rreme dhe profete te rreme. Ata do të tregone mrekulli te mëdha, aq sa t'i mashtrojne po të ishte e mundur, edhe te zgjedhurit."*

, *Kristiani*---- Por Elijah dhe Elisha i kryen mrekullite duke iu lutur Perendise.

*Muslimani*---- Vete Jezusi thotë se mrekullite i kreu përmes miresise se Perendise* {Gjoni 5:30):" Nuk mund te bëj asgjë nga vetja..." dhe (Luka 11 :20)" Jo, ne fakt unë me pushtetin e Perendise i deboj shpirterat e keqinj, e kjo e verteton se erdhi nder ju Mbreterimi i Tij"*
Të tera mrekullite e kryera nga Jezusi qenë kryer me pare nga profete dhe dishepuj te tjerë, madje, edhe nga te pafe. Nga ana tjetër, Jezusi nuk mund te kryente mrekulli nëse njerëzitë nuk besonin tek Zoti *(Marku 6:5,6):"Perkete arsye nuk mund te bënte asnjë mrekulli te madhe, perveç  se vuri duart mbi disa te sëmurë dhe i sheroi. U habit se banoret e Nazaretit refuzuan t'i besonin. Prandaj doli e predikoi nëpër fshatrat përreth."*


*Kristiani*----Po Jezusi u ringjall tri ditë pasi vdiq.
*Muslimani*----Për kryqezimin e tij do të flasin me vonë pasi mbi këtë pikë ka mjaf" kontradikta. Tani po fuem mjaft shkurt se ringjallja e tij përmendet vetëm ne* Ungjillin e Palit (Letra e dytë drejtuar Timoleut 2:8): "Kije parasysh Jezusin, Mesine dhe shpetimtarin e premtuar nga pasardhesin e Davidit, Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit, kështu thuhet ne lajmin e mirë qe po e shpall." .*
. Po ashtu pjesa e ringjalljes, qe permendej ne* Markun 16:9-20* tani është hequr nga mjaft Bibla. Edhe nëse nuk eshtehequr ajo botohet me germa te vogla, ndermjet kllapash dhe e shoqëruar me shenimee. Shih "Revisecl Standard Version""New American Standart Bible" dhe "New World Translation of the Holy Scriptures". Lerme te te pyes diçka:
* A. shpalli ndonjëherë Jezusi se ai ishte Perendi apo tha diku:]"Ja ku jam, unë, Zoti juaj, adhuromeni."?*

*Kristiani*---- Vërtetë, jo,por ai është Perendi dhe njeri.
*Muslimani*----Po ai s'e tha kurrë këtë?

*Kristiani*----Jo.
*Muslimani*---- Ne te veriete ai profetizoi se njerëzitë do ta adhuronin me kot dhe do
te besonin ne doktrina te krijuara nga njerëzitë dhe jo nga Perendia *(Mateu 15:9)" Por ne padobi ata me adhurojne mua, duke mësuar urdheresa te shpikura nga njerëzitë*1) .
Tërë doktrinat e Kristianizmit modem janë shpikur nga njerëz tririniteti, Lindja hyjnore e Jezusit, Shenjeria e Jezusit, natyra mekatare e njeriut dhe larja e fajit. Nga vete fjalët e Jezusit, te regjistruar ne Dhjaten e Re, bëhet e qartë se ai kurrë nuk kerkoi te jetë i shenjtë apo te barazohet me Perendine:*"Unë nuk mund te bëj asgjë nga vetja"(Gjoni 8:28) "Ati im është me i madh se unë "(Gjoni 14:28); "Zoti është Perendia juaj, Zoti e askush tjetër"(Marku 12:29); "Perendia im, Perendia im, përse hoqe dorë prej meje"(Marku 15:34); .0 Atë, ne duart e tua po e dorezoj shpirtin tim" (Luka 23:46).	.
"Por askush nuk e di ditën as orën kur do të ndodh kjo askush, as engjell ne qiell, as biri, vetëm Ati e di." (Marku 13:32)* Jezusi u quajt profet, mësues nga Perendia, sherbetori i Tij, Mesia, me voneu ngrit ne "Bir" te Perendisedhe madje ne vete Perendine.	
Të mundohemi te arsyetojme :Si mund te linde Zoti nga një njeri si çdo krijese tjetër?

Jezusi fjeti ndërsa perendia nuk fle kurrë* {psallmet 121:4}Me te vërtetë ai qe ruan Izraelin nuk do të fleje kurrë".* Perendia duhet te jetë i fuqishem, por si arriti Ai qe ta peshtyjne dhe ta kryqezojne siç thuhet? Si mund te jetë Jezusi Perendi kur ai vetë i lutej Perendise, si çdo njeri tjetër. *(Luka 5:16) .Por ai largohej ne vende te vetmuara për t'iu lutur (Perendise)."*
*Jezusi u tundua nga Satani për dyzet ditë (Luka 4:1-13)* ndërsa ne letren
e Jakobit"...Perendia nuk mund te tundohet..." Si mund te jetë Jezusi Zot   atëherë?
 Kështu mund te vazhdojme e vazhdojme duke arsyetuar.

*Kristiani*----Po. edhe una vete nuk e kuptoj por duhet ta pranojmë me sy mbyllur.

*Muslimani*---- A nuk bie kjo ne kontradikte me vete Biblen",. e cila thotë ne *letren e Pare dërguar Selanikasve 5:21 :"Por shqyrtoni mekujdes çdo profeci dhe pranoni vetëm atë qe është e mirë".*

*Kristiani*---- Është me te vërtetë e ngaterruar.

*Muslimani*----Por ama* ne Letren e Pare dërguar Korintasve 14 :33 thuhet: "Perendia nuk shkakton çrregullim e ngaterresa. por paqe."*
Doktrinat e krijuara nga njerëzitë janë ato qe shkaktojne çrregullime.

----------


## forum126

A U KRYQEZUA JEZUSI?

*Muslimani*----Ne *Suren 4:157 te Kuranit te lavdishem thuhet se Jezusi nuk u kryqezua:"Madje për shkak te thenies se tyre: Ne e kemi mbytur mesihun, isain (Jezusin), birin e Merjemes (Maries), ta derguarin e Allahut." Po ata as nl!k e mbyten e as nuk e gozhduan" (nuk e kryqezuan ne gozhda') "* A beson akoma se ai vdiq mbi kryq?

*Kristiani*----Po, ai vdiq e me pas u ringjall.

*Muslimani*---- Është e vërtetë dhe për një gjë jemi te tërë dakort; se askush nuk ishte aty ne çastin kur ai u ringjall. Ata pane varrin elij te zbrazur dhe, meqë, dishepujt. e pane me pas te gjallë arriten ne perfundimin se ai ishte ringjallur. A ka ndonjë mundësi, ashtu sikurse thotë edhe Kur'ani, qe ai të mos këtë vdekur ne kryq?

*Kristiani*----Ku është prova për këto?

*Muslimani*---- Lete shohim pjesë nga vete Bibla qe mbështesin këtë thënie. Desha te di, kujt i jep me tepër rëndësi fjalëve to Jezusit. apo fjalëve te dishepuive, apostujve dhe deshmitareve te tjerë?

*Kristiani*----Sigurisht qe fjalëve te vete Jezusit.

*Muslimani*----Kjo përputhet edhe me atë qe thotë Jezusi ne *Maleun 10:24: "Asnje nxënës nuk është me i madh se mesuesi i tij dhe asnjë skllav nuk është me i madh se i zoti."*

*Kristiani*----Po Jezusi ka thënë vete se do të ngrihej nga Ie vdekurit *(Luka 24:46) "Këtu është shkruar-u shpjegoi-Mesia duhet te vuaje dhe te vdese, dhe te ringjallet nga te vdekurit ditën e tretë."*
*Muslimani*---- Ne Bibel shpesh fjala "vuajtje" zmadhohet, madje, siç  thotë dhe Pali quhet dhe "vdekje" *(Letra e pare drejtuar Korintasve 15:31):" Aq sa është e sigurt se para Jezus Mesise, Zotit tonë, jam krenar për ju, kaq i sigurt jam çdo ditë ballë për ballë me vdekjen (d.m.tll. vuaj përditë)*. Ja edhe disa prova te tjera:
1 :Kur qe mbi kryq, ai iu lut Perendise për ndihmë* (Mateu 27:46). "Perendia im, Perendia im, përse hoqe dorë prej meje!"(Luka 22:42)"0 Atë! Largoje prej meje këtë kupe vuajtjesh. Megjithatë, Ie te bëhet vullneti yt, e jo i imi!"*

2.Lutja e Jezusit për të mos vdekur mbi kryq u pranua nga Perendia, e kjo vërtetohet na *Ungjillin e Lukes, Letren drejtuar Hebrenjve dhe ne letren e Jakovit.
Letra 23:43:"E u duk një engjell nga qielli dhe i dha fuqi;"* Kjo do të thotë.  se engjelli e siguroi se Perendia nuk do ta braktiste,* Leter drejtuar Hebrenjve:Ne kohën e jetës se tij ne toke Jezusi iu lut dhe i Iypi me ofshame te mëdha dhe me lot. Atij qe ishte ne gjendje ta shpetonte nga vdekja.Lutja a tij u plotesu,*
"Lutjet e Jezusit u degjuan" qe nenkupton se ato u përgjigjen nga Perendia ne mënyrë positive* (Letra e Jakobit 5:16):"...Lutja e njs njeriu qe jeton siç e kërkon Perendia. mund te sjelle ndryshime te mëdha."* Vete Jezusi ka thanë *(Mateu 7:7-1 O):"Lutuni e do t'ju jepet, kerkoni dhe do ta gjeni. Trokitni dhe do t'ju hapen dyert Ne te vërtetë, kush lutet i jepet, kush kërkon gjen; kush troket i hapen dyer!. Kush prej jush do t'i jepte femijes një gur, kur ai ju lutet për buke? Ose i jep një gjarper kur ai ju lutet për një peshk?"*
Nëse Perendia i pranoi tërë lutjet e Jezusit pertshire atë qe të mos vdiste mbi kryq, si mundet te vdiste ai i kryqezuar?
3.Ushtarët romake nuk ia thyen kembet siç bene me te tjerët *(Gjoni 19:32-33): "Ushtarët shkuan dhe ua thyen kercinjte te dy njerëzve qs ishin kryqezuar bashke me jezusin. Kur erdhen tek Jezusi vune re se ai tashmë kishte vdekur. Prandaj nuk ia thyen kercinjte."* A mjafton mendimi i këtyre dy ushtareve për ta quajtur Jezusin te vdekur apo mos ndoshta ata donin ta shpetonin pasi e dinin qe ai ishte i pafajshem?
4.Nëse Jezusi do të kishte vdekur mbi kryq, atëherë gjaku do t'i kishte ngrire dhe prej tij nuk do të rridhte asnjë pikë gjak kur ta shponin me heshte. Por Ungjilli thotë se prej tij rrodhi gjak dhe ujë: *(Gjoni 19:34): "Por njeri prej ushtareva e shpoi me heshte ne brinje. Pastaj rrodhi gjak e ujë."*
5.Kur farisenjte i kerkuan Jezusit një shenjë te misionit te tij te vërtetë ai u pergjegj* (Mateu 12:40):"Sikurse Jona ishte ne barkun e peshkut të madh tri ditë e tri net, ashtu edhe una, biri i njeriut do të jem ne "barkun e tokes tri ditë e tri net."* Leme menjane faktorin koha i cili nuk qe 3 ditë e 3 net por një ditë (paraditja e se shtunes) dhe 2 net (E premtja ne mbrëmje dhe mbrëmja e se shtunes). A nuk ishte Jonasi i gjallë ne barkun e peshkut të madh?

*Kristiani*----Po

*Muslimani*----A nuk ishte Jonasi i gjallë edhe kur peshku e nxorri jashtë?

*Kristiani*----Po

*Muslimani*----Atëherë Jezusi ka qenë vërtetë i gjallë siç e profetizoi dhe vete. 

*Kristiani*----Vete Jezusi shpalli se ai nuk kishte vdekur mbi kryq. *Të dielen, herët
 ne mëngjes. Mari Magdalena vajti ne varrin e Jezusit dhe pa qe ai ishte bosh. Kur pa rrotull vuri re dike qe ngjasonte me një kopshtar.Pasi bisedoi me te, ajo e kuptoi se ai qe Jezusi dhe dëshironte ta prekte. Jezusi i thotë (Gjoni 20:17) "Mos me prek", sepse akoma nuk kam shkuar tek Ati..."* Fjalët *mos më prek"* ndoshta do të thonë se ai kishte plaget te hapura dhe druhej se ajo mund ti shkaktonte dhimbje. "Sepse akoma nuk kam shkuar tek Ati" do të thotë se ai qe  i gjallë e nuk kish vdekur akoma sepse e dimë mjaft mirë qe kur dikush vdes ai kthehet tek Krijuesi i tij. Kjo është prova me e fortë te cilën e ka pranuar dhe vete Jezusi.
7.Pas te ashtuquajturil "kryqezim", dishepujl mendonin se, për nga trupi ai nuk qe me i njejti Jezus, por ekzistonte ne një formë shpirtërore Ie pastër sepse trupat e ringjallur pastrohen shpirterisht.

*Kristiani*----Më fal  te nderpres pak. Si mund  jesh kaq i sigurt sa trupat e ringjallur pastrohen shpirterisht?

*Muslimani*---- Vete Jezusi e thotë këtë ne Bibel, se ala janë te barabarte me engjejt.
*Kristiani*---- Ne ç'vend te Bibles?
*Muslimani*----*Luka 20:34-36:"Jezusi u pergjigj: Martesa eshle vetëm për këtë jetë. Dhe ata qe pas ringjalljes kana te drejtë te marlin pjesë ne botën e ardhshme as do të martohen e as do të jepen për martesa. Ata me nuk mund as te vdesin: do të jetojne si engjejt ne qiell. Pasi u ringjallen nga to vdekurit, ata janë te pavdekshem. "*
Me pas Jezusi deshi ti bindte, se ai ishte i njejti person, kur i la t'i preknin duart dhe kembet. Meqa ata vazhdonin ta mos ti besonin ai kerkoi t'i binin mish, për te  treguar se ai hante. Lexo *Luka 24:36-41 "...papritur, vete Jezusi qcndroi mes tyre, dhe tha: "Paqja qoftë mbi ju". Ata, te habitur dhe me plot frikë, mendonin se po shihnin një fantazme. Por ai u tha: "Përse çuditeni? Pse lindin këto dyshime ne mendjen tuaj? Shikoni duart dhe kembet e mia; jam unë! Me prekni dhe binduni! Nja fantazme nuk është prej mishi dhe eshtrave çfare po shihni se kam unë." Ndërsa i thoshte këto, u tregoi kembet dhe duart. Akoma ende s'mund ta besonin nga gezimi dhe çudia, prandaj u tha: A keni keni ndonjë gjë për te ngrënë". Ata i sollen atij krum peshku te pjekur. Jezusi e mori dhe e hengri para syve të tyre."*
a.Të vazhdosh të besosh se Jezusi vdiq ne kryq, do Ie thotë ta quash Jezusin Profet te rreme dhe te mallkuar prej Perendise, gjë qe duket ne këto vargje: *(Deuteronomia 13:5): "Ai profet apo enderrimtar duhet denuar me vdekje..."; (Deuteronomia 21 :22-23:"Nëse dikush qe ka kryer një vepër e cila duhet denuar me vdekje, ekzekutohet duke u varur na një pema, trupin e tij duhet të mos e lini ne pema dhe gjatë nates. Varroseni po atë ditë, sepse kushdo qe varet ashta i mallkuar nga Perandia. Mos e felliqni tokën qe Perendia ua ka lane ta trashegoni brez pas brezi."*
Të besosh se ai vdiq ne kryq, do to thotë ta diskretitosh atë si profet. Cifutet thanë se e vrane Jezusin ne kryq e për pasoje e paraqitan profecine e tij si gënjeshtër. Kristianet vazhdojnë ta besojnë ne kryqezimin e Jezusit qe është i domosdoshem për shpagimin e mekatit të tyre për pasoje edhe ata e pranojnë se Jezusi qe i mallkuar. Ne këtë pikë besimi kristian bie ne kontradikte me atë çka na meson Bibla ne *Hozene 6:6:"Pasi unë dua meshiren dhe jo therrorine, pranimin e Perendise me mirë se flijimef".*Po ashtu ai bie ne kundarshtim me fjalët e vete Jezusit *(Mateu 9:13): "Unë kerkoj nga ju jo qe te me sillni flijime kafshesh, por qe të jeni te meshirshem*. "Përsëri Jezusi thotë tek *Mateu 12:7:"Ta kishit kuptuar sec'do të thotë fjala: "Nuk kerkoj nga ju qete me bëni flijime kafshesh por qe të jeni te meshirshem, atëherë nuk do t'i kishit dhenuar këta njerëz qe s'po bëjnë faj".*

*Kristiani*----Përse atëherë njerëzitë besojnë ne ringjalljen e tij"".

*Muslimani*----Doktrina e ringjalljes u shpall për herë te para nga Pali *(veprat a Apostujve 17:18):"Disa prej tyre (çifuteve) thonin: Çfarë deshiron te thotë ky papagall? Disa thonin: Duket se ai po na shpall Perendi te huaja. Pali pikërisht fliste për Jezusin dhe ringjalljen."* Pali, i cili nuk e pa kurrë Jezusin, pranon gjithashtu se Ungjilli i tij është ringjallja e Jezusit* (Letra e dytë dretuar Timoteut 2:8):

"Kije parasysh Jezusin, Mesine dhe shpetimtarin e premtuar nga pasardhesit e Davidit. Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit. Kështu thuhet ne lajmin e mirë, te cilin po e shpall na ungjillin tim"*. Po ashtu ai ishte i pari qe deklaroi Jezusin si Bir te Perendise. *(Veprat e Apostujve 9:20):"Pastaj shkoi menjehere ne sinagoga dhe predikoi për Jezusin si Birin e Perendise".*
Pra *Kristiani*----zmi nuk lindi nga mesimet e Jezusit por nga ata te Palit.

*Kristiani*----Por, ne *Ungjillin e Markut 16:19 thuhet se Jezusi u ngrit ne qiell dhe u ul ne te djathte te Perendise:" Pasi Jezusi, Zoti , e kishte thënë këtë, u ngrit ne qiell dhe u ul ne anën e djathte te Perendise."*

*Muslimani*----Siç ta shpjegova edhe kur diskutuam Biblen e Shenjtë ne kapitullin 16 te Markut, vargjet 9-20 janë hequr nga mjaft Bibla. Shih dhe shënimet na "Revised Standard Version" "New American Standard eible", "New World Translation of the Holy Scriptures".
Nëse vërtetë beson se Jezusi qe i shenjtë, ngaqë ai u ngrit ne qiell përse nuk i pranon si te shenjtë edhe ata profete te tjerë qe po ashtu u ngriten ne qiell? 

*Kristiani*----Cilët janë këta?

*Muslimani*----Elijah *{II Mbreterit 2:11-12):".dhe Elija u ngrit ne qiell përmes një shtjelle ajri. Elisha e pa dhe thirri...E me ai nuk e pa"* Po kështu Perendia ngriti
ne qiell edhe Enokun *(Gjeneza 5:24):" Enoku filloi ta ecte pranë Perendise dhe ai me nuk u pa pasi Perendia e mori me vete."* Kjo përsëritet edhe ne* letra dërguar Hebrejve 11 :5: "Meqë Enoku i zuri bese fjalës se Perendise,. Ky e mori drejteperdrete ne qiell dhe nuk vdiq. Askush nuk mund ta gjente sepse Perandia e kish terhequr nga bota. Ne shkrimin e shenjtë për te thuhet qe, para se ta tregohet për këtë ngjarje. i pelqente Perendisa."*

----------


## forum126

DOKTRINA E LARJES SE MEKATIT DHE NATYRES MEKATARE TE NJERIUT.

*Kristiani*---- Pra ju mendoni se shlyerja e mekatit përmes kryqezimit nuk është predikuar nga Jezusi?
*Muslimani*----Kjo është doktrina e larjes se mekatit (Atonement) qe është pranuar nga Kisha 3-4 shekuj pasi kishte vdekur Jezusi. Siç tregojnë dhe pjeset e meposhtme, ajo bie ne kundërshtim me vete Biblen: *(Deuteronomia 24:16): "Eterit nuk duhet te vdesin në vend te fëmijëve , dhe as fëmijët nuk duhet te vdesin në vend te eterve: çdo njeri do të vdese për mëkatin e tij"(Xheremia 31 :30) "Pasi secili do ti paguaje vete mëkatet e tij...(EzekieI18:20) "Shpirti qe bie ne mëkat duhet te vdese. Bijte nuk do të paguajne mëkatet e eterve dhe as eterit nuk do të paguajne mëkatet e bijve: çdo i drejtë do të shoqërohet  nga drejtësia çdo i lig do të shoqërohet nga ligësia."* Ndaj edhe Adami me Even ishin vete pergjegjes për mëkatin e tyre te cilin sipas versionit Islamik, Allahu (Zoti) ua ka falur.

*Kristiani*---- Të tërë këta shembuj janë marrë nga Dhjata e Vjeter.

*Muslimani*----Lexo atëherë se c;fare thuhet ne *Mateun 7:1-2.
Kristiani----"Mos i gjykoni te tjerët qe të mos ju gjykoje Zoti, sepse gjykimi juaj do t'ju kthehet, dhe ju do të mateni me te njëjtën masë qe ju i matni te tjerat."*

*Muslimani*----Lexo nga *Letra e pare drejtuar Korintasve 3:8.
Kristiani----"Të dy punojnë bashke, ne te njëjtën pune; ai qe mbjell dhe ai qe ujit; por Perendia do ta shperbleje secilin për punën e tij"*. Por ne besojme se njeriu është mekatar nga natyra.

*Muslimani*----Deshiron te te provoj se fëmijët nuk janë lindur mekatare? Lexo  atëherë* Mateun 19:14.

Kristiani----"Por Jezusi tha: Lerini fëmijët te qete! Mos i ndaloni te vijnë tek unë, sepse pikërisht për ta rri  e hapur mbreteria e Zotit".*

M.Pra Çdo njeri lind pa mekate dhe mbreteria e Zotit rri e hapur për gjithë fëmijët. A e di ti se ishte Pali ai qa e mohoi Ligjin e Moisiut (d.m.th. pesë librat e pare te Dhjates sa Vjeter)?
Lexo *veprat e Apostujve 13:39

Kristiani----"..Nën ligjin a Moisiut nuk rnund te qendroni për shumë kohe para Perendise".*

*Muslimani*----Dua te te bëj një pyetje. Përse beson ne ringjalljen e Jezusit kur vete Pali, i cili kurrë nuk e pa Jezusin te gjallë, e pranon se këtë lajm e jep vetëm Ungjilli i tij. ?

*Kristiani*----Po kjo ku shkruhet?

*Muslimani*----Lexo* Letren e dytë drejtuar Timoteut 2:8.
Kristiani----"Kije parasysh Jezusin, Mesine dhe shpetimtarin e premtuar nga
pasardhesit e Davidit. Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit-Kështu thuhet ne lajmin e mirë te cilin po e shpall Ungjilli im".* Si mendon ti atëherë, përse duhet te besojme se ai u kryqezua dhe u ngrit nga te vdekurit?

*Muslimani*----As unë nuk e di. Islami bazohet mbi arsyen dhe mesimet e pastra te tërë Profeteve te Allahut Xh.sh, qe nuk janë perlyer me paganizma dhe 	supersticione.

*Kristiani*----Po edhe unë kerkoj te mesoj

*Muslimani*----Përse nuk provon, atëherë, të thuash shehadetin apo deshmine, së pari ne shqip dhe me pas ne arabisht. Unë po të ndihmoj me shqiptimin.
I *Kristiani*----Unë deshmoj se nuk ka asnjë Zot tjetër përveç  Allahut i cili është i pashok; dhe se Muhamedi është sherbetori dhe i derguari i Tij.Esh-hedu en la ilahe il_allah- wahdehu la sherike lahu, we esh-hedu enne Muhammaden abduhu we resulu." Po Muhamedi, a është profetizuar ne Bibel?
*Muslimani*----Po, por për një mysliman kjo nuk ka rëndësi. Heren tjetër do të kemi mundësi te diskutojmë me gjeresisht për këto probleme.

----------


## forum126

MUHAMEDI NE BIBEL

ISHMAELI DHE ISAKU ISHIN QE TE DY TE BEKUAR

M.Përse u larguan (Ishmaeli) dhe nëna e tij Hagari nga Sarah? 

*Muslimani*----Historia ne Bibel tregon se kur Sarah pa se (Ishmaeli) vinte ne loje birin e saj Isak qe sapo qe shkeputur nga gjiri, ajo u zemerua kaq shumë sa qe nuk deshi qe Isaku ta ndante trashegimine me Ismailin
* (Gjeneza 21 :8-10): "Femija u rrit dhe ditën qe ai u shkeput nga gjiri i se emes Abrahami organizoi një feste te madhe. Por Sarah pa djalin, qe Hagari nga Egjipti kish lindur me Abrahamin duke u tallur me te birin dhe i tha Abrahamit: Largoje atë skllave me gjith birin e saj, pasi biri im Isak nuk do ta ndaje kurra trashegimine me femijan e asaj skllaveje."*

*Muslimani*---- Isaku ishte 2 vjeç kur u shkeput nga gjiri i se emes. Ismaili atëherë duhet te këtë qenë 16 vjeç pasi sipas *Gjenezes 16:16 kur Hagari lindi Ismailin, Abrahami ishte 86 vjeç ndërsa Isaku lindi kur Abrahami qe 100 vjeç "Dhe kur Hagari lindi Ismailin, Abrahami ishte 86 vjeç." (Gjeneza 21 :5}:"Dhe Abrahami ishte 100 vjeç kur i lindi biri i tij Isak."* 
Këtu kemi një kontradikte ndermjet fjalëve qe thuhen ne Gjenezen 21 :8-10 dhe atyre qe thuhen ne Gjenezen 21 :14-21. Ne këtë te dytën Ismaili paraqitet si një fëmijë i vogël te ciin e ema e hodhi mbi sup kur u larguan nga Sarah
*." Abrahami u ngrit herët ne mëngjes, mori pak buke dhe një poce dhe ia dha Hagarit duke e ndihmuar qe te hidhte dhe femijen mbi sup. ..Ngrije vogelushin dhe mbaje ne duart e tua..."* 
E pra, ky është portreti i një fëmijë dhe jo i një adoleshenti. Ndaj, lsmaili dhe nëna e tij u larguan nga Sarah shumë kohe përpara se te lindte Isaku. Sipas versionit Islam, Abrahami mori Ismailin dhe Haxhiren (Hagarin) dhe u vendos ne Mekke, e cila ne Bibel quhet Paran *
(Gjeneza 21 :21), ne baze te një plani te caktuar nga Perendia. Shtate herë vrapoi ndermjet kodrave Safa dhe Merva duke kërkuar për ujë*;
 Me 'vonë ky veprim u kthye ne një rit islam qe kryhet çdo vit nga miliona haxhinj qe  shkojnë ne Mekke nga e gjithë bota. Pusi i përmendur ne *
Gjenezen 21 :19* ekziston ende dhe  sot quhet Zemzem. Me vona Abrahami dhe Ismaili ngriten ne Mekke gurin s Shenjtë Ka'bën. Po kështu ekziston ende edhe vendi ku Abrahami kryente lutjet Tani ai quhet "Makam Ibrahim" d.m.th. vendqendrimi i Abrahamit. Gjatë ditëve te haxhillekut, haxhinjte therin na Meke mjaft bageti 	duke nderuar Ibrahimin (Abrahamin), Ismailin dhe dhuraten e tyre.

M.Por Bibla thotë se ishte Isaku ai qe duhej te flijohej.

M. Jo, nuk është ashtu. Versioni Islam e shpreh qartë sa marreveshja ndermjet Perendise, Ibrahimit (Abrahamit) dhe djalit te tij te vetëm u krye dhe u vendos ne atë kohe kur fli do të bëhej Ismaili. Po atë ditë Ibrahimi (Abrahami), Ismaili dhe tërë pjesetaret e familjes se tij u bene synet dhe kjo ndodhi ne një  _kohe kur Isaku nuk kishte lindur akoma* 

(Gjeneza 17:24-27):"Kur u be synet Abrahami ishte 99 vjeç ndërsa Ismaili 13; Abrahami u be synet ne te njëjtën ditë me te birin dhe bashke me te u bene synet gjithë meshkujt e shtepise se tii".*
Isaku lindi një vit me vonë dhe u be synet kur qe 8-ditesh *
(Gjeneza 21 :45):"Abrahami e bëri te birin synet kur ky qe 8-ditesh, ashtu siç e kishte keshilluar Perendia. Kur lindi Isaku Abrahami kishte mbushur 100 vjeç."*

Pra marreveshja u krye dhe u vendos (berja synet dhe flijimi) kur Abrahami ishte 99 vjeç ndërsa Ismaili 13. Isaku u lind një vit me vonë kur Abrahami ishte 1 00 vjeç.
.
 Pasardhesit e Ismailit, Profeti Muhamed (PQMT) dhe deri myslimanet sot, vazhdojnë ta zbatojne me besnikeri deri me ditet e sotme, marrieveshjen për berjen synet. Të paktën 5 herë ne ditë myslimanet perfshijne ne lutjet t tyre levdimin e Ibrahimit (Abrahamit) dhe pasardhesve te tij me levdimin e Muhamedit (PQMT dhe pasardhesve te tij.

M.Por, ne Gjenezen 22 thuhet se ishte Isaku ai qe duhej bërë flij

*Muslimani*----. E di, por ama aty ka një kontradikte. Aty thuhet shprehimisht "biri yt i vetëm Isak". A nuk duhet te ishte shkruar "biri yt i vetëm lsmail" pasi e dimë se Ismaili ishte 13 vjeç, ndërsa Isaku nuk kishte lindur ende? Kur lindi Isaku, Abrahami u be me dy djem. Shovinizmi ka bërë qe ne te tërë kapitullin 22 emri Ismail te ndryshohet ne Isak, por Perendia ka ruatur fjalën "i vetëm" për te na treguar se cila është e vërteta.

Fjalët qe gjenden ne *Gjenezen 22:17 "Fara jote do të shtohet"*, i janë drejtuar Ismailit ne Gjenezen 16:10. Si shpjegohet atëherë ky ndryshim i emrit te Ismailit ne Gjenezen 22? Po kështu ne* Gjenezen 17:20 dhe 21 :18per Ismailin përdoren fjalët" Ti do të kesh një populi të madh",* gjë qe nuk thuhet për Isakun.

M.Cifutet dhe kristianet thonë se Isaku ishte superior ndaj Ismailit.
*Muslimani*----.Këtë e thonë ata, por jo Bibla* (Gjeneza 15:4):"Tek ai ABRAHAMI
mberriti fjala e Perendise qe i tha: Ky njeri ELiZEN I DAMASKUT nuk do të jetë trashegimtari yt, ti do të trashegosh një fëmijë mashkull te lindur nga trupi yt"*.

Pra, edhe Ismaili ishte gjithashtu trashgimtar i Abrahamit.* 
Gjeneza 16:10: "Engjelli i tha asaj( HAGARIT:) Fara jote do të shtohet kaq shumë, sa ti nuk do të mundesh ti numerosh pasardhesit e tu".

Gjeneza 17:20:"1 dëgjova atë qe the për Ismailin. Unë atë do ta bekoj dhe ai do të jetë i begate e do të këtë shumë pasardhës. Ai do të linde 12 princer dhe prej tij do të dalë një populi i madh.

Gjeneza 21 :13:"Biri i sherbyses tënde do të jetë babai i një kombi pasi ai
është biri yt."

Gjeneza 21 :18:"Ngrije vogelushin,( ISMAILINj lart dhe shtrengoje fort ne duar, sepse prej tij do të rrjedhe një populi i madh." 
Deuteronomi 21 ;15 17:"Nie burrë ka dy gra. Prej tyre ai do vetëm nieren, ndërsa tjetrën e urren . Me te dyja kanë lindur femiiet e tii (djem), por djalin e pare e ka me gruan te cilën ai nuk e do. Kur te viie puna për te ndare pasurinë te drejtën e te parelindurit nuk duhet t'ia jape djalit te gruas qe do por atij qe i takon, dialit tjetër.* 

Duke pranuar si te parelindur djalin e gruas qe ai nuk e do. duhet qe edhe ti jape dy herë me tepër pasuri se djalit tjetër. Ky djalë do të jetë për babane e tij shenja e pare e fuqise. Vetëm atij i takon e drejta e te parelindurit.[/B][/color]

Islami nuk e mohon se Perendia e bekoi Isakun dhe pasardhesit e tij, por biri i premtimit është Ismaili, prej te cilit me vonë rrodhi Muhamedi (PQMT), si vula e te tërë Profeteve.

*Muslimani*----.Por kristianet dhe çifutet pretendojnë se Ismaili ishte një fëmijë i paligjshem. ?

*Muslimani*----.Këtë e thanë ata, por jo Bibla. Si mundet qe një profet i madh, si Abrahami, të kishte një grua ta paligjshme dhe një fëmijë jashtë martese.

[color=darkblue][B]Gjeneza 16:3:"...gruaja e tij( Sara) mori sherbetoren e saj egjyptiane te quatur Hagar dhe ia dha te shoqit për grua." Nëse martesa e tyre qe e ligjshme, si mund te ishte i paligjshem femija i tyrel Mos është më pak e ligjshme martesa e dy te huajve, një Babilonasi dhe një Egjyptiani, sesa martesa ndermjet një burri dhe motres se babai te tij? Nuk e dimë nëse kjo është apo jo shaka e Abrahamit, por fakti është se kjo gjë thuhet edhe ne *

Gjeneza 20:12:" Veç kësaj, ajo (Sara) është me te vërtetë motra ime nga ana e tim eti: dhe ajo u be gruaja ime."*
Madje edhe emri "!smail" u zgjodh nga vete Allahu; *
(Gjeneza 16:11):" Engjelli i derguari nga Perendia i tha: Ti tani je shtatzene me një fëmijë dhe ai do të jetë djalë. Perendia e ka dëgjuar vuajtjen tënde ndaj, emri i tij do të jetë "Ismail." Ismail do të thotë "Zoti degjon."* Veç kësaj, ne cilin vend ne Bibel thuhet se Ismaili ishte fëmijë i paligjshem.?

M.Askund ne Bibe!.

*Muslimani*----.Shumë kohe përpara se te lindtin Ismaili dhe Isaku, Allahu bëri një marrëveshje me Ibrahimin (Abrahamin), *
(Gjeneza 15:18):"... duke i thënë Pasardhesve te tu: Unë po i jap këtë toke qe shtrihet nga lumi i Egjiptit deri tek lumi Eufrat."* 
A nuk ndodhet pjesa me e madhe e Arabise ndermjet lumenjve Nil dhe Eufrat, pikërisht aty ku duhet te jenë edhe pasardhesit e Ismailit?

M.Mos do të thuash se Isaku dhe pasardhesve te tij nuk iu premtua asgjë? '
*Muslimani*---- Ne myslimanet nuk mund te mohojme kurrë qe Isaku u bekua nga Perendia. 
Shih *Gjeneza 17:18:"Ti dhe pasardhesit etu (Isaku) do të trashegoni sot e pergjithmone tokën e Kananit, ku ti tani je i huaj, dhe unë do të jem Perendia juaj".*	.

A e ve re tani ndryshimin qe ekziston midis këtyre dy pjeseve. Abrahami ishte "i huaj" ne Kanan, por nuk ishte i tillë ne tokën qe shtrihej midis Nilit dhe Eufratit. Si Babilonas ai ishte me tepër arab se sa çifut.

M.Por sipas *Gjeneza 17:21, marreveshja u be me Isakun: "Por marreveshjen time, unë do ta vendos me Isakun qe Sara do ta linde pas një viti.* 

M.Mos e perjashton kjo Ismailin? Ne cilën pjesete Bibles thuhet se Allahu nuk do të bënte marrëveshje me Ismailin?

*Muslimani*----Askund.

----------


## forum126

PERCAKTIMII PROFETIT NGA XHEREMIA

*Xheremia 28:9:"Profeti i cili predikon paqen dhe profetesia e tij plotesohet do ta njihet si profeti i dërguar me te vërtetë nga i Plotfuqishmi (Zoti)."*
Fjala Islam nenkupton Qetesine, paqen, paqe ndermjet Krijuesit dhe krijesave te tij. Por kjo profetesi e Xheremias, nuk mund t'i mvishet Jezusit, pasi ai deklaroi me gojen e tij se nuk erdhi për paqe*(Luka 12:51-53):" A mendoni ju se kam ardhur ta sjell paqen ne toke? Jo, përkundrazi, përçarje. Duke filluar qe tani, pesë veta me një shtepi do të jenë te ndare ndermjet tyre; tre kundar dyve, dy kundertreve. Dote jetë ati kundër birit, biri kundër atit, nëna kundër bijes, dhe bija kundar nenes, vjehrra kunda nuses se saj, dhe nusja kundër vjehrres."* Shih gjithashtu *Mateun 10:34-36.*

DERI NE ARDHJEN E SHILOHUT

Ky ishte mesazhi qeJakobi u la femijave përpara se ta vdiste *(Gjeneza 49:1):"Jakobi u thirri djemeve dhe u tha: Mblidhuni sepse tani do tu deftoj se 'çfare do t'ju ngjase ne ditet e mepastajme".
Gjeneza 49:1 O:"Skeptri dhe ligjvenesi nuk do ta ikin prej Judes, deri me ditën kur te mberrija Shilohu: atij do t'i takoja atëherë bashkajetesa e popujve."*
Me emrin Shiloh gjejmë edhe një qytet ne Bibel por kuptimi i vërtetë i kësaj fjale eshta paqe, qetësi, prehje d.m.th. Islami. Duket qartë se ky kuptim nuk mund te këtë lidhje me qytetin e quajtur Shiloh dhe po qe sa do ti referohej një personi, do ta ishte veççse një shtremberim i fjalës Shaluah (Elonim) d.m.th. i dërguar (i Allahut).
Pra, vijimesia e Profeteve te Izraelit, nspermjet. pasardhesvQ te Isakut , do ta nderpritej kur te shfaqej Shilohu. Kjo korrespondon me atë çka thuhet ne *Suren 2:133:"A qete deshmitare ne kohën kur Jakovin e mori vdekja? Kur ai u tha te bijve: Çfarë do të adhuroni pasi unë te kern vdekur? E ata i thanë: "Ne do të adhurojme Zotin tënd(Allahun), Zotin  e eterve te tu Abrahamit Ismailit dhe Isakut. Një Zot do t'i falemi e veç; Atij do ti jemi dorezuar!"*
Po kështu, edhe ne Xheremia paralajmerohet se Profetët tani e tutje do të dalin nga një populi tjetër. *Xheremia 31 :36:" Po qe se këto urdhëra nuk do të zbatohen me-tha Perendia, -atëherë pasardhesit e izraelit nuk do të jenë me populli im".*E njëjta gjë nënkuptohet edhe ne Ungjillin e* Mateut 21 :43:" Prandaj ju theMuslimani---- privilegji i sherbimit te Perendise, do t'ju hiqet. Do t'i jepet popullit qe do të veproje sipas kerkesave te kësaj porgjegjesie."* 

A PERMENDET MEKA NE BIBEL
                  "BEKA" ESHTE MEKKA

Ne Meke ndodhet Ka'ba (Qabeja) e Shenjtë, ndertuar prej Ibrahimit( Abrahamit) dhe birit te tij Ismail. Emri "Meka" (Makkah) është perdorur me shumë se një herë ne Kur'anin e Lavdishem ne Suren 48:24. Një emër tjetër për Meken është "Bcke", qe vjen si rezuitat i ndryshimeve ns shqiptim midis fiseve të ndryshme arabe. Edhe emri Beke është përmendur me shumë se një herë ne* Surah 3:96. "Me te vërtetë:Shtepia e pare, (Xhamia) e ndertuar për njerëz, është ajo qe u ngrit ns Beke( MEKKA) e dobishme, udherrefyese për mbarë njerezimin."*. Është vërtetë e mahnitshme por fjala Beke përmendet edhe nga Profeti Daut(David) (PQMT) ne *Psallmin 84:6:" Ndërsa kaluam nëpër luginen e Bekes, ata ndertuan një pus, dhe shiu i rrembyer mbushi vend in plot pellgje te mëdha."* Pus i përmendur prej Profetit David, është pusi i mirenjohur "Zemzen" i cili ekziston edhe sot e kësaj ditë ne afersi te Ka'bes.

SHTEPIA E LAVDlSE TIME THOTE ZOTI

*Isaja, kapitulli 60:
1."Ngrihu e ndriço, pasi drita jote mberriti dhe mbi ty qëndron lavdia e Perendise."* Krahasoje me *Suren 74:1-3:" 0 ti i mbuluar. Ngrihu dhe terhiqu vërejtjen (duke i thirrur). Dhe madheroje Zotin tënd!"*
*2."Veshtro përreth, tokën e ka mbuluar errësira dhe popujt Janë te zhytur ne terr, por permbi ty do të ngrihet Perendia dhe lavdia e tij do të te shfaqet."* Profeti Muhamed (PQMT) erdhi në një kohe te erret; kur bota e kishte harruar se Perendia është Një, ashtu siç kish predikuar Ibrahimi(Abrahami) dhe profetet e tjerë, perfshi edhe Isain (Jezusin).
*3."Drita jote do të ndriçoje kombet dhe sundimtaret do të dalin nga
errësira e nates ne shkelqimin e agimit tënd".	..
	4."Ngrej sytë e hidh veshtrimin përreth. Ie gjithë do të vijnë e do të
mblidhen rreth teje.* Ne më pak se 23 vjet u arrit te kryhej bashkimi i tërë Arabise.
*5."...tek ty do të vijë begatia e deteve dhe pasurite e popujve."* Ne më pak
se një shekull, Islami u perhap ne Arabi dhe ne vendet e tjera.
*6."Toka jote do të mbushet me tufa devesh te Midianit dhe , Efeut. Njerezit do të vijnë nga Sheba duke sjelle flori e temjan e duke levduar Perendine."	.	,
7."Kopete e Kedarit do të mblidhen rreth teje dhe ti do të zoterosh gjithë deshte e Nebaitit, te cilat unë do ti pranoj si kurban ne Altarin tim dhe si shenjë adhurimi ndaj shtepise se lavdise Time."* Fiset e Kedarit (Arabise) u bashkuan "Shtepia e lavdise Time" i referohet Baneses se Allahut ne Meke dhe jo Kishes se Krishtit siç mundohen ta komentojne disa studiues kristiane. Është fakt I pamohueshem qe, fshatrat e Kedarit (ku përfshihet te paktën tërë Arabia Saudite) janë i vetmi vend ne botë qe kanë mbetur te pacenuara nga influenca e Kishes.
*8"portat e tua nuk do të mbyllen kurrë, por do të qendrojne hapur ne ditë apo nate. Drejt tyre do të marshojne plot triumf sundimtaret e fuqishem e ato do të pranojnë brenda tyre begatine e popujve".* Është po ashtu fakt se xhamia qe rrethon Ka"bën e Shenjtë ne Meke ka ndenjur gjithnjë e hapur, ditën dhe naten.,
. duke nisur qe nga koha kur Profeti Muhamed (PQMT) e pastroi nga idhujt e huaj, , prej qe 1400 vjet me pare. Për Haxhillek (Pelegrinazh}kanë ardhur si njerëzitë e thjeshtë, ashtu edhe sundimtaret.

KOCI  ME GOMER DHE KOCI ME DEVE

*Ne Isaja 21 :7 thuhet se Isajes iu shfaqen ne një vegim dy kalores:"Dhe
ai pa një koci e dy kalores, një koci  me go mere dhe një koci me deve:..."*
Cili ishte ky kalores i hipur mbi gomar? Çdo nxënës i shkolles se te Djeles e di. Ky ishte Jezusi *(Gjoni 12:14):" Jezusi kishte gjetur një kerriç qe e ngiste, siç thuhet ne shkrimin e Shenjtë,"*
Cili  është pra ky kalores i premtuar, i cili do të vijë mbi deve? Ky Profet i fuqishem është anashkaluar nga lexuesit e Bibles, Ky është Profeti Muhammed( PQMT}. Nëse këto fjale nuk i perkasin atij, atëherë profecia nuk është permbushur akoma. Kjo është edhe arsyeja përse Isaja, ne po të njëjtin kapitull thotë *Isaja (21 :13):" Barra mbi Arabine..,"* qe do të thotë përgjegjësia qe rendon mbi gjithë Muslimanet arabe, dhe sot, pa tjetër mbi tërë muslimanet, për te perhapur mesazhin e Islamit.Kurse këto e kanë perkthyer kundër arabise.
*Isaja 21 :14:"Banoret e Ternes u dhanë ujë atyre qe ishin te etur, dhe u dhanë buke ikanakeve te gjore."* Ka shumë mundësi qe Tema te jetë Medina ku u strehua Profeti Muhammed dhe shoket e tij. çdo ikanak (emigrant)u be vëlla me një banor te Medines, i cili i dha buke e shtepi,
*Isaja 21 :15: "Ata u larguan nga shpata e nxjerre nga milli, nga harku i tendosur dhe nga zjarri i betejes,"* Këtu flitet për Profetin Muhammed (PQMT) dhe shoket etij, te cilët iu nenshtruan shumë persekutimeve e kështu u detyruan te lënë Mekken e te vënë ne Medine.
*Isaja 21 :16:"Perendia më tha: Brenda një viti, tërë madheshtia e Kedarit do të marrë fund."* Dhe vërtetë, ne vitin e dytë te Hixhrit (mergimit), paganet u munden ne betejen e Bedrit.
*Isaja e mbyll kapitullin e 21 kështu: "	ushtarët e fuqishem te Kedarit do
te pakesohen: sepse kështu tha Perendia, Zot i Izraelit"* .Kedari është djali i dytë i Ismailit *(Gjeneza 25:13)* nga i cili erdhi Profeti Muhammed( PQMT). Ne fillim Muhammedi dhe shoket e tij u sulmuan prej njerëzve te Kedarit. Por shpejt shumë prej tyre e pranuan Islamin e kështu u pakesua numri i atyre qe I kundershtonin Muhammedit. Ne mjaft vargje te Bibles, "Kedari" është sinonim i fjalës" arab", duke marrë kuptimin pergjithsues, si ne *Ezekiel 27:21 :"Arabia, dhe gjithë Prineerit e Kedarit..:'.*


PROFETI QE DO T'I NGJANTE MOISIUT

Perendia iu drejtua Moisiut *(Deuteronomia 18:18): "Prej vellezerve të tyre do të dalë një Profet i cili do të jetë si ty (Moisi) dhe ne gojen e tij unë do të ve fjalët e mia, e ai do t'u transmetoja atyre urdherat e keshillat e mia"*.
1.lsmaelitet (pasardhesit e Abrahamit, perveç Ismailit, janë vëllezër te Izraeliteve (pasardhës te Abrahamit përmes Isakut). Ne këtë rast Jezusi perjashtohet te jetë profeti i premtuar, pasi ai është Izraelit; ndryshe aty do të thuhej* "një Protet nga mesi i juaj."*
2.A nuk i ngjan Muhammedi Moisiut? Po qe se kjo nuk pranohet, atëherë ky premtim i Perendise nuk është permbushur akoma. Tabela e meposhtme, shkeputur nga AI-Ihihad, Janar -Mars 1982 tq.41, flet vete:
Me poshtë jepet një tabele krahasuese ndermjet karakteristikave kryesore te Moisiut, Jezusit dhe Muhamedit ne mënyrë qe te kuptohet se cili është "Proteti" i cili do të vijë pas Moisiut:




*3."[dhe do të ve na gojen  tij fjalët e mia."* Pra lajmi i Perandisa erdhi përmes Xhebrailit(Gabrielit) dhe'jo përmes arsyetimeve ta Profetit Muhammed. Por këtu nuk ka asgjë për t'u çuditur pasi e njëjta gjë mund ta thuhet par tare Shkrimet e Shenjta. Arsyeja përse këtu kjo gjë përmendet kaq hapur, ndoshta vjen nga Fakti se besohet se Moisiut lajmi i Perandise i erdhi përmes disa pllakave ta shkruara.
*Deuteronomi 18: 19:"Ai profet do të flasë ne emrin tim dhe kushdo qe nuk i ve vesh fjalëve te tij, do të këtë te beje me mua."*
*Nga 114 kapituj (Surah) qe ka Kur'ani,. 113 fillojnë me shprehjen Ne emër te Allahut, Meshiruesit e Meshirberesit .*Po me këtë shprehje Muslimanet fillojnë punët e tyre te përditshme. Ne vend te fjalës Perendi, muslimanet përdorin emrin e Tij Personal qe është Allah. Ky emër, duke qenë i pervçem nuk ka as gjini e as numer shumes. Ndërsa kristianet, nga ana e tyre lutjet i nisin me fjalët"*.Ne emër te Atit e te birit. e te Shpirtit te Shenjtë.*
Gjithashtu duhet vënë re se ata, te cilët nuk e degjojne apo e mohojne Perendine do të ndeshkohen. Kjo korespondon me atë pjesë te Kur'anit te Lavdishem *(Sure 3:19):" Feja e pranueshme tek Allahu është Islami." (Sure 3:85):" E kush kërkon fe tjetër perveç fesë Islame, atij kurrësesi nuk i pranohet dhe ai ne botën tjetër është nga te deshperuarit."*

----------


## forum126

SHERBETORI, LAJMETARI DHE I ZGJEDHURI IM

Një permbushje me e qartë e profecise se Muhammedit gjendet ne
* Isaja 42: ..1.Ky është sherbetori im, te cilln unlmbroj, i zgjedhuri im qe zemren ma
gezon. Shpirti im do të qëndrojë mbi te e ai dote sjelle drejtesine mes kombeve."* 
Ne vargun 19 ai quhet edhe" i derguari im". Padyshim qe te tërë profetet kanë qenë sherbetoret, lajmetaret dhe te zgjedhurit e Allahut. E megjithatë. asnjë Profet nuk është quajtur me tituj te veçantë si atë te Muhametit (PQMT) ne arabisht "Abduhu ve Resuluh d.m.th." rob dhe i derguari i Tij i zgjedhur." Lutja e një njeriu, i cili pranon Islamin, është I tillë *"Unë deshmoj se nuk ka asnjë Zot tjetër përveç  Allahut i cili është i pashoq dhe unë deshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe I derguari i Tij."* Kjo formule përsëritet 5 herë ne ditë nga xhamitë si një thirrje për fillimin e Ritit fetar, 5 herë te tjera përpara fillimit Ie çdo lutjeje, nëntë herë ne ditë ne Teshahhud gjatë kryerjes se lutjeve obligatore si dhe shtatë herë te tjera, po qe se muslimani kryen lutje shtese qe i janë keshilluar. Titulli me i zakonte qe perdorte për Profetin Muhammed (POMT) është Resulullah d.m.th. lajmetar i Allahut.
*Isaja 42-2."Ai nuk do të vajtoje. nuk do të therrase e as zëri nuk do ti dëgjohet
	udheve."* Kjo përshkruan dinjitetin e Profetit Muhammed (POMT).
*3."...ai do të sjelle drejtesine."
	4."Ai nuk do të nguroje apo dekurajohet ne qëllimin e tij për te vendosur
drejtesine mbi toke. Shpresa e idhujve do të mbeshtetet na ligjin e tij."* Këto fjala duhen krahasuar me portretin e Jezusit i cili nuk doli fitimtar mbi armiqtë e tij dhe u zhgenjyer nga refuzimi i Izraeliteve."

*5. "Unë, Perendia, te kam rradhitur nder te drejtet; ti do të kesh gjithmonë pranë doren time. Ti do të mbetesh e do Ie sherbesh si një marrëveshje qe unë po bëj me njerzimin, si një drite e shkelqyer për tërë Kombet." 
"ti do të mbetesh"* d.m.th., pas teje nuk do të vijë asnjë Profet tjatar. Ne njt) kohe mjaft te shkurter Islami u pranua nga një numer i madh njerezish te pafe.
*6. "t'u hapesh sytë te verberve, te çlirosh te roberuarit nga biruca a te nxjerresh nga shpellat ata qe janë mësuar te jetojne ne errësirë." "Syte e verbuar" "jeta ne errësirë"* këto fjale nenkuptojne jetën pagane."* "Të çlirosh te verberuarit nga biruca"* tregon zhdukjen e skilaverise, për te parën herë ne historinë e njerezimit.
*. 7. "Unë jam Perendia; ky është emri iml Lavdia ime nuk do t'i jepet asnjë tjetri dhe as levdatat e mia nuk do t'u dhurohen idhujve"*. Profeti Muhammed (POMT) është unik ndermjat te tërë Profeteve, pasi qe ai është "Vula e te tërë profeteve" dhe mesimet e tij krahasuar me *Kristiani*----zmin apo Judaizmin kanë mbetur te pandryshuara sot e kësaj ditë.
*8. "Kendojini Perendise një këngë te re, levdojeni atë nga tërë cepat e botës...*" Kjo do të jetë një këngë e re, pasi nuk do të këndohet as ne Hebraisht a as ne gjuhën Armaike por ne arabisht. 5 herë ne ditë këndohet prej minareva te miliona xhamive ne te gjithë botën levdimi i Zotit dhe Lajmetarit te Tij Muhammed (PQMT").
*9."I’a ngrënë zërin qytetet dha hapsirat e shkretetires, te gezojne
fshatrat ku jeton Kedari
Të kendojna nga gezimi tërë populli i Seles
Të bucasin thirrjet e tyre nga majat e maleve."*
	çdo vit haxhinjte e ardhur ne Meke kendojne nga majat e malit Arafat këto
fjale".*Ja ku erdha una ne sherbimin Tend 0, Allah. Ja ku erdha. Ja ku erdha. Ti je i pashoq. Ja ku erdha Yti është lavdimi, bekimi dhe sovraniteti. Ti je i pashoq."*
 Kapitulli 42 i Isajes nuk mund ti referohet kurrë një Profeti Izraelit pasi Kedari është biri i dytë i Ismailit. 
*Shih Gjeneza 25:13.
10."T"'i japin lavdi Perendise dhe te perhapin nëpër ishuj levdimin e Tij.* 
Dhe me te vërtetë Islami u perhap ne shumë ishuj te vegjel deri ne Indonezi dhe ne Detin e Karaibeve.
*11."...ai do të dalë fitimtar mbi armiqtë e tij"* Me ardhjen e Muhamedit a.s  (PQMT) ne nja kohe te shkurter u vendos mbi Toke Mbreteria e  Zotit. 
Kapitulli i 42 i Isajas përputhet plotësisht mo karakterin e Profetit Muhammed (POMT).

 


BEKUAR QOFSHIN PAJTUESIT"

Ne predikimin e mbajtur ne mal, Jezusi tha *(Mateu 5:9): "Bekuar qofshin pajtuesit sepse ata do të quhen bijte e Perendise".*
Fjala lslam nenkupton Paqe; paqe ndermjet krijuesit dhe adhuruesve. Jezusi nuk mund te hyjë tek pajtuesit pasi ai nuk erdhi për paqen* (Mateu 10:3436):" Mos mendoni sa erdha qe ta sjell paqen ne botë. Nuk erdha për t'ju sjelle paqen, por përçarjen. Erdha ta ndaj birin nga i ati, vajzen nga nëna, nusen nga vjehrra. me te afermit do të jenë armiqtë me njëri-tjetrin."* Shih po ashtu Luka 12:49-53.

NDIHMESi ,SHPIRTI I SE VERETETES (MUHAMEDI A.S)


*25 Ju kam thënë këto gjëra, ndërkaq jam me ju;
26 por Ngushëlluesi, shpirti I se vërtetës , që Ati do ta dërgojë në emrin tim, do t`ju mësojë çdo gjë dhe do t`ju kujtojë të gjitha këto që ju thashë.
27 Unë po ju lë paqen, po ju jap paqen time(Islamin): unë po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittë dhe mos u frikësoftë.
30 Nuk do të flas më gjatë me ju, sepse po vjen princi i kësaj botë dhe ai nuk ka asgjë në mua; {bëhet fjale për Muhamedin a.s gjoni 14}
{gjoni 15-26 }Por kur të vijë Ngushëlluesi, që do t`ju dërgoj prej Atit, Fryma e së vërtetës, që del nga Ati im, ai do të dëshmojë për mua.{vërtetë kuani ma anë te profetit Muhamed a.s ka deshmuar për jezusin
[gjoni 16-7 -8-9-10 …]  
Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t`jua dërgoj. Kush qeka ky person qe do vinte dhe qe qeka me I mirë për nxenesit e jezusit sa vete Jezusi saqë Jezusi donte qe te ikte qe të vinte Ai(Muhamedi .as 
Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.
Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;(si profet por si Zot)
për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më;
Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t`ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t`ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.
Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojë.
Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t`jua kumtojë.* A nuk ka treguar KUrani për Biblen dhe ngjarjet e Jezusit.



*Gjoni 14:16:" Unë do t'i lutem Atit qe t'ua jape Ndihmesin, për te me zëvendësuar, Shpirtin e se Vertetes qe do të mbetet pergjithmone me ju".*
Nuk dihet secila është ne te vërtetë fjala origjinale Aramaike perdorur nga Jezusi për fjalën "Ndihmes". Disa Bibla te tjera përdorin fjalët Ngushellues, Mbrojtes, Qetesues ndërsa ne Biblen greke përdoret fjala "Paradete". Shpjegimet për këtë fjale janë të ndryshme: Shpirti i Shenjtë, Fjala, person i caktuar etj..
Kur'ani i Shenjtë thotë ne* Suren 61 :6 se Jezusi përmend haptazi emrin Ahmed:" Dhe (mbani mend) kur Isai (Jezusi) Biri i Merjemes (Marise) tha: 0 bëni izraile, Unë jam i derguari i AI/ahut te ju ,Jam vertetues I Teuratit qe ishte përpara meje dhe jam pergezuesper një te dërguar qe do të vijë pas meje emri i te cilit do të jetë Ahmedl E kur ai erdhi atyre me argumenta te qarta, ato thonë: Kjo është magji e hapet* (d.m.th. emri.i dytë i Profetit Muhammed dhe qe fjale për fjale do të thotë ai qe levdon AIlahun me tepër se gjithë te tjerët).
Sido qe te jetë shpjegimi i fjalës "Ndihmes", ne arrijme ne pertundimin se Jezusi . nuk arriti ta perfundonte misionin e tij dhe kështu me pas do të vinte dikush tjetër për ta përfunduar atë. Le të shqyrtojme nën dritën e atyre qe thotë vete Bibla nëse karakteristikat e këtij  Ndihmesi te pritur përputhen me atë te Profetit Muhammed (PQT):
*1."Një ndihmes tjetër"* Pra mjaft ndihmes kishin ardhur deri atëherë, dhe tani pritej të vinte një tjetër.
*2. "qe do të mbetet gjithmonë me ju."* nuk do të qe me e nevojshme qe pas tij të vinte një tjetër, ai ishte vula e tërë Profeteve. Mesimet e tij do të jenë përherë me njerëzitë, do të mbeten te pandryshuara. Dhe është fakt qe Kur'ani i Lavdishem dhe tërë mesimet e tij kanë mbetur te pacenuara ashtu sikurse ishin 1400 vjet me pare.
*3."ai do tu tregoje njerëzve te kësaj botë se ç'është mëkati" (Gjoni 16:8)* te gjithë Profetët, duke pertshire edhe Abrahamin, Moisiun, Davidin dhe Solomonin, i kanë ndëshkuar rëndë mëkatet e te afermeve të tyre dhe te njerëzve qe njihnin, por asnjë nuk është marrë me mëkatet e një botë te tërë siç bëri Muhamedi. Ai jo vetëm qe shkuli nga rrenjet ne Arabi brenda 23 vjetësh zakonin e adhurimit te idhujve te ndryshëm por dergoi gjithashtu edhe keshilltaret e tij pranë Herakliut, pranë sovraneve te perandorive Persiane dhe Romake, pranë Najashit, Mbretit te Etiopise dhe Mukakisit,Guvernatorit te Egjiptit.
Ai i qortoi kristianet, sepse kishin përçarë unitetin e Perendise ne një Trini dhe e kishin ngritur Jezusin ne Bir te Perendise, madje ne vete Perendine.lshte Muhammedi ai qe i dënoi Cifutet dhe kristianet për falsifikimin e Shkrimeve te Shenjta, ishte ai qe shpalli të drejtat e ligjshme te Ismailit (PAQMT) dhe u hoqi Profeteve balten qe u ishte hedhur, duke i akuzuar për shkelje kurore, incesti, perdhunim dhe adhurim idhujsh te ndryshëm.
*4. Sundimtari i kësaj botë tashmë u denua " (Gjoni 16:11).* Ky është Satanai qe pershkruhet edhe ne Ungjillin e Gjonit 12:31 dhe 14:30. Pra Profeti Muhammed (paMT), erdhi në këtë botë për te zbatuar urdhërin e dhënë nga gjyqi i Perendise.
*5."Shpirti i te vërtetës" (Gjoni 16:13)* Qe ne femijerine e tij Profeti Muhamed është quajtur EI-Emin d.m.th. I ndershmi apo i verteti, dhe*" ai do t'ju udheheqe drejt te vërtetës.. ."(Gjoni 16:13).
6."Atë qe do t'jua thotë, nuk do ta marrë prej vetvetes por do t'ju thotë atë qe degjon" (Gjoni 16:13)*
Kur'ani i Lavdishem është fjale e Perendise. Ne te nuk është përfshirë asnjë fjale e Profetit Muhamed apo e ndonjerit prej shokeve te tij. Çdo fjale e atij libri, atij iu lexua prej engjellit Xhebrail(Gabriel), ai i mesoi përmendësh dhe ua diktoi shkrueseve te tij. Thëniet dhe mesimet e tij janë permbledhur ne Hadithet qe do të thotë Tradite (shumes Hadithet).
Krahaso me *Deuteronomin 18:18... ne goje do t'i ve fjalët e mia: dhe ai do t'u thotë qto qe do ti them Unë."*Kjo korrespondon me* Suren 53:2-4: "Shoku juaj {Muhammedi) as nuk është njeri qe ka humbur, as qe ka devijuar( nga e vërteta). Dhe ai nuk flet nga mendja etij. Ai (Kur'ani) nuk është tjetër pos shpallje qe i shpallet."*
*7,"Dhe do t'ju .tregoje për gjeret e ardhshme" (Gjoni 16:13)*. Të tera
profecite e Profetit Muhammed jana vërtetuar plotësisht.
*8."Ai do të beje te dukshme madheshtine time" (Gjoni 16:14).* Ne te vërtetë Kur'ani i Lavdishem dhe Profeti Muhammed kanë për Jezusin me tepër respekt sesa vete Bibla dhe kristianet. Këtë e vertetojne edhe çka thuhet me poshtë:
a. Të besosh se ai vdiq, ne kryq do të thotë te diskreditosh qenien e tij si profet duke u bazuar kjo tek* Deuteronomi 13:5:" Dhe ai profet apo enderrimtar, do të denohet me vdekje..."* Përsëri. sipas Deuteronomit pohimi i mësipërm do t'i vinte atij vulen e te mallkuarit (Mos 0 Allah!)*:". ..pasi ai qe do të vdese me varje është i mallkuar nga perendia..."
b.Mateu 27:46:"...Perendia im, Perendia im pesë hoqe dorë prej meje”* te mundet të thonte Jezusi këto fjale? Edhe një joprofet do të buzeqeshte ne ata momente te vdekjes pasi e dinte se kjo vdekje do t'i jepte titullin e martirit. A nuk është kjo një fyerje ndaj Jezusit duke e paraqitur atë sikur nuk ka besim ne Allahun? .
c.Ne myslimanet nuk mund ta besojme kurrë se Jezusi do të mund ti etiketonte joçifutet me emrat qen dhe derra si dhe do të mund ti drejtollej te ernes me fjalën Grua. Ne Kur'anin e Lavdishem,* Sure 19:32 thuhet" Më ka bërë te miresjellshem ndaj nenes sime, e nuk më ka bërë kryelarte as te padegjuesheMuslimani----"* Ndërsa *Mateu 7:6 thotë: "Mos u jepni qenve për ushqim gjëra te shenjta: Mos i hidhni para derrave margaritaret tuaj...". Gjoni 2:4 "Jezusi iu pergjegj MARIES; Grua, se (çdo të bëj unë, është puna ime e jo puna jote?*

ZOTI I REVELON (SHPALL) PROFETIT MUHAMMED (PQMT)

Fjala e pare qe Perendia i tha Muhammedit përmes engjellit Gabriel ishte fjala "Ikra" qe do të thotë *"Lexo", Suren 96: 1-5. Muhammedi, duke qenë qe ishte analfabet iu pergjigj: "Unë nuk mundem te lexoj"*. Kjo shpallje e pare e Perendise profetizohet edhe ne
* Isajan 29:12:" Dhe libri dot'i jepet atij qe nuk është i mësuar me fjalët : Lexoje këtë: Vetëm ty te lutem dhe ai do të thotë: Unë nuk jam i mësuar. "*
Rradha e revelacioneve te bëra nga Allahu nuk përputhet rne rradhitjen e tyre ne Kur'an. Me fjale te tjera shpallja e pare nuk jepet ne faqen e pare dhe shpallja e fundit nuk jepet ne faqen e fundit. Mënyra e rradhitjes sa këtyre shpalljeve na Kur'an është vendosur nga Allahu dhe kjo jepet madje edhe ne *Isaja 28:10-11 :"Pasi aio duhet te jetë mendimi mbi mendimin, mendirni mbi mendim;	rreshti mbi rresht. pak këtu e pak atje: me buzë te
dridhura e me një gjuhete huaj ai do'tu drejtohet njerëzve."* Gjuha e huaj ka katu kuptimin e një te foluri tjetër qe nuk është as Hebraisht e as aremaike, por arabishtja.

Myslimanet ne tërë botën i drejtohen Zotit, i thonë Lutjet dhe sherbesat  fetare vetëm ne një gjuhe, ne arabisht. Edhe ky unitet gjuhesor eshts profetizuar ne *librin e Zefanise 3-9 "Ndaj unë do tu jap njerëzve një gjuhe te pastër qe ata te mund t'i drejtohen Perendise me një ze dhe ti sherbejne Atij te bashkuar"*. Kështu pra e vërteta erdhi ns arabisht ndonsse disa vazhdojnë ende ts besojnë se Profeti Jezus do të kthehet e do ti mesoje njerëzitë te levdojne Perendine ne një gjuhe unike. Ne muslimanet jemi te sigurt se kur te kthehet Jezusi ai do të bashkohet ne një xhami me muslimanet pasi ai është njelloj si çdo mysliman. i bërë synet, nuk e ha mishin e derrit dhe i kryen ritet fetare, duke u lare, duke u gjunjezuar e duke u shtrire përpara Allahut.

----------


## Arrnubi

E ka lexuar ndonjeri kete profecine e Jezusit?


1 Tani kur Jezusi doli nga tempulli dhe po largohej, dishepujt e tij iu afruan për t'i treguar ndërtesat e tempullit.

2 Por Jezusi u tha atyre: "A nuk i shikoni ju të gjitha këto? Në të vërtetë po ju them se këtu nuk do të mbetet asnjë gur mbi gur që nuk do të rrënohet".

3 Pastaj, kur ai u ul të rrinte në malin e Ullinjve, dishepujt e vet iu afruan mënjanë dhe i thanë: "Na thuaj, kur do të ndodhin këto gjëra? Dhe cila do të jetë shenja e ardhjes sate dhe e mbarimit të botës?".

4 Dhe Jezusi duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: *"Ruhuni se mos ju mashtron ndokush!*

5 Sepse *shumë do të vijnë në emrin tim*, duke thënë: *"Unë jam Krishti"* dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njërëz.

8 Por të gjitha këto gjëra do të jenë vetëm fillimi i dhembjeve të lindjes.

9 Atëherë do t'ju dorëzojnë në mundime dhe do t'ju vrasin; dhe të gjithë kombet do t'ju urrejnë për shkak të emrit tim.
10 Atëherë shumë do të skandalizohen, do ta tradhëtojnë njeri tjetrin dhe do të urrejnë njeri tjetrin.

11 Dhe *do të dalin shumë profetë të rremë, dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njerëz*.

12 Dhe, duke qenë se paudhësia do të shumohet, shumëkujt do t'i ftohet dashuria;

13 por ai që do të ngulmojë deri në fund do të shpëtohet.

14 Dhe ky ungjill i mbretërisë do të predikohet në gjithë botën si një dëshmi për gjithë kombet, dhe atëherë do të vijë mbarimi".

15 "Kur të shihni, pra, neverinë e shkretimit, që është parathënë nga profeti Danieli, që ka zënë vend në vendin e shenjtë (kush lexon le ta kuptojë)

16 atëherë ata që janë në Juda, le të ikin ndër male.

17 Kush ndodhet mbi taracën e shtëpisë, të mos zbresë për të marrë diçka në shtëpinë e vet;

18 dhe kush është ndër ara, të mos kthehet për të marrë mantelin e tij.

19 Por mjerë gratë shtatzëna dhe ato që do t'u japin gji fëmijëve në ato ditë!

20 Dhe lutuni që ikja juaj të mos ndodhë në dimër, as të shtunën,

21 sepse atëherë do të ketë një mundim aq të madh, sa nuk ka ndodhur kurrë që nga krijimi i botës e deri më sot, dhe as nuk do të ketë më kurrë!

22 Dhe, po të mos shkurtoheshin ato ditë, asnjë mish nuk do të shpëtonte; por për shkak të të zgjedhurve, ato ditë do të shkurtohen.

23 Atëherë, në qoftë se dikush do t'ju thotë: *"Ja, Krishti është këtu",* ose *"wshtë atje"*, *mos i besoni.*

*24 Sepse do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t'i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit.*

25 Ja, unë ju paralajmërova.

26 Pra, në qoftë se ju thonë: *"Ja, është në shkretëtirë",* mos shkoni atje: "*Ja, është në dhomat e fshehta*", *mos u besoni*.(Mateu 24)

----------


## Arrnubi

> Palizmi
> 
> Hebrejte ne kohen e Jezusit ishin te ndarë në dy grupe.Saducenje dhe Farisenj.
> Saducenjte nuk besonin ne ringjalljen nderkohe qe Farisejte besonin ne ringjalljen dhe diten e gjykimit te njerzve.
> 
> 6 Pali, pra, duke ditur se një pjesë ishte nga saducenj dhe tjetra nga farisenj, i thirri sinedrit: ``Vëllezër, unë jam farise, bir farisenjsh; për shkak të shpresës dhe të ringjalljes të së vdekurve unë po gjykohem``.
> 
> 7 Sapo tha këtë, lindi një grindje ndërmjet farisenjve dhe saducenjve, dhe kuvendi u përça;
> 
> ...



Sic e lexoni dhe vetë Jezusi profeti i Zotit i paralajmëroi nxënësit e tij.

4 Dhe Jezusi duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: *"Ruhuni se mos ju mashtron ndokush!*

Sepse shumë vetë do të vinin nën emrin e Jezusit për ti mashtruar njerzit.

5 Sepse shumë do të vijnë në emrin tim, duke thënë: *"Unë jam Krishti"* dhe *do të mashtrojnë shumë njërëz.*

*Ai gjithashtu i njoftoi se shume njerëz do mashtrohen nga profetë të rremë.*

11 Dhe do të dalin shumë profetë të rremë, dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njerëz.

*Keto profetë te rremë dhe krishtër të rremë do bëjën shumë mrekulli.*

24 Sepse *do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë*, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t'i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit.

*Ato do të pretendojnë se kanë shikuar Jezusin dhe kanë marrë mësime prej tij.*

23 Atëherë, në qoftë se dikush do t'ju thotë: "Ja, Krishti është këtu", ose "është atje", *mos i besoni*.

26 Pra, në qoftë se ju thonë: "*Ja, është në shkretëtirë*", mos shkoni atje: "*Ja, është në dhomat e fshehta*", *mos u besoni.*

*Jezusi i këshilloi të mos i besojnë duke i paralajmëruar.*

25 Ja, unë ju paralajmërova. (Mateu 24)

*Tani le të shikojmë historinë e Palit.*

3 Por ndodhi që, ndërsa po udhëtonte dhe po i afrohej Damaskut ,befas rreth tij *vetëtiu një dritë nga qielli*.

4 Dhe, si u rrëzua përtokë, dëgjoi një zë që i thoshte: ``Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?``.

5 Dhe ai(Sauli) tha: ``Kush je..?``. Dhe ... tha: -``*Unë jam Jezusi*-, që ti e përndjek; është e rëndë për ty të godasësh me shkelm kundër gjembave``.,.....
7 Dhe njerëzit që udhëtonin me të ndaluan të habitur, sepse dëgjonin tingullin e zërit, por nuk shikonin njeri.{Veprat e Apostujve 9)

*Pali duke shkuar për në damask i ndriti një dritë prej qielli duke i thënë se jam Jezusi. Pali nuk e pa pamjen por pa dritën dhe dëgjoi vetëm zërin dhe kështu dhe njerzit nuk e panë pamjen por vetëm figurën.Kush ishte kjo figurë drite në të vërtetë ne mund ta indentifikojmë më vonë, ajo që na intereson tani është profecia e Jezusit për të ardhmen që e sqaruam më lart dhe vegimi ose pretendimi i Palit se pa Jezusin.


Kur Jezusi na foli për profetët e rremë ai na tregoi se ato do të thonin se kanë parë Jezusin ose do merrte emrin e tij.*


5 Sepse shumë do të vijnë në emrin tim, *duke thënë: "Unë jam Krishti*" dhe do të mashtrojnë shumë njërëz.(Mateu 24)

*A e bëri këtë Pali?*

14 dhe ju nuk më përbuzët aspak dhe s`patët neveri për provën që ishte në mishin tim, por më pranuat si engjëll Perëndie, si Jezu Krishtin vet.(Galatsve 4)

*Gjithashtu Jezusi tha*

23 Atëherë, në qoftë se dikush do t'ju thotë: "*Ja, Krishti është këtu*", ose "*është atje*", *mos i besoni*.

26 Pra, në qoftë se ju thonë: "*Ja, është në shkretëtirë*", mos shkoni atje: "*Ja, është në dhomat e fshehta*", *mos u besoni*.(Mateu 24)


*Ai i këshilloi përkrahësit të tij që mos i besojmë këtyre njerzve.Atëherë si ka mundësi që krishterët i besojnë vegimit të Palit dhe nuk i besojnë fjalëve te Jezusit.*

5 Dhe ai(Sauli) tha: ``Kush je..?``. Dhe ... tha: -``*Unë jam Jezusi.* (Veprat e Apostujve 9)





*Pra nëse do kishin një farë besimi ato nuk do ti besonin Palit se e pa Jezusin se vetë Jezusi e predikoi këtë profeci për ti ruajtur besimtarët e Zotit nga mashtrimet që mund ti bënin njerzit.

Cfarë ishte Vegimi i Palit?*

3 Por ndodhi që, ndërsa po udhëtonte dhe po i afrohej Damaskut ,befas rreth tij vetëtiu *një dritë nga qielli.*
4 Dhe, si u rrëzua përtokë, dëgjoi një zë që i thoshte: ``Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?``.
5 Dhe ai(Sauli) tha: ``Kush je..?``. Dhe ... tha: -``*Unë jam Jezusi*-, që ti e përndjek; është e rëndë për ty të godasësh me shkelm kundër gjembave``.,.....
7 Dhe njerëzit që udhëtonin me të ndaluan të habitur, sepse dëgjonin tingullin e zërit, por nuk shikonin njeri.{Veprat e Apostujve 9)

*Pak më parë lexuam profetësinë e Jezusit se ai nuk do ti shfaqej njerzve më njerzve.*

23 Atëherë, në qoftë se dikush do t'ju thotë: "*Ja, Krishti është këtu*", ose "*është atje*", mos i besoni.(Mateu 24)

*Atëherë sipas biblës ne mund të faktojmë se pamja e Palit nuk ishte tjetër vetëm se një Engjell drite që Pali e quan Satana tek letra e tij.

Cfareishte kjo dritë?

Mos ishte engjell?*

23 Sepse këtë natë *m'u shfaq një engjëll* , ,(Veprat 27/23)

*Engjell i Kujt?*

7 Dhe, që të mos më rritet mendja për shkak të jashtëzakonshmërisë së zbulesave, m'u dha një gjëmb në mish, *një engjëll i Satanit*, për të më rënë me grushta, që të mos mbahem me të madh.(2 Korintësave 12)

*Pse bëhet engjëlli drite?*

Të tillë apostuj të rremë, janë punëtorë hileqarë, që shndërrohen në apostuj të Krishtit.Dhe nuk është për t`u çuditur, *sepse Satanai vet shndërrohet në engjëll drite*.(2 korintasave 11/13-14)

*Pra vetë bibla na tregon se ka apostuj të rremë të cilët janë hileqarë dhe e marrin vetë emrin apostull të Jezusit duke mos qenë të tillë.A u shëndërua Pali në apostull i krishtit?Në të gjitha veprat e tij ai e deklaron këtë kur në të njëjtën kohë deklaron dhe shikimin e Jezusit.*

1 *Pali apostull* i krishtit (Galatësve1)(Efesianëve 1) (Korintësave 1)

1 A s'jam unë apostull? A s'jam unë i lirë? Po a nuk e pashë Jezu Krishtin, Zotërinë tonë? A nuk jeni ju vepra ime në Zotin?
2 Në qoftë se për të tjerët nuk jam apostull, së paku *për ju unë jam*; sepse ju jeni vula e apostullimit tim në Zotin.( 1 e Korintasve - 9)

5 Unë mendoj se nuk kam qenë aspak më poshtë nga apostujt më të shquar. (2 e Korintasve  11)

*Mirëpo ne realitet ai nuk ishte apostull i Jezusit.*

26 Si arriti në Jeruzalem, Sauli u përpoq të bashkohej me dishepujt, por të gjithë kishin frikë nga ai, *sepse nuk mund të besonin se ai ishte dishepull*.(veprat 9)

9 Sepse unë jam më i vogli i apostujve dhe *as nuk jam i denjë të quhem apostull*, sepse e kam përndjekur kishën e Perëndisë. (1 e Korintasve  15)


_Vijon me anullimin e ligjeve te Palit per te cilat Jezusi pati deklaruar se kihste ardhur per ti plotesuar._

----------


## Arrnubi

*Kjo eshte per postimin e ...*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...1&postcount=24

3 Gjithashtu edhe gratë e moshuara të kenë sjellje ashtu si u ka hije shenjtoreve, jo shpifëse, *jo robinja ndaj verës së shumtë*, por mësuese të së mirës,(Titit 2)

20 dhe do t`u thonë pleqve të qytetit: "Ky biri ynë është kokëfortë dhe rebel; nuk do t`i bindet zërit tonë; *është grykës dhe pijanec*".
21 Atëherë tërë banorët e qytetit të tij do ta vrasin me gurë dhe ai ka për të vdekur; kështu do të shrrënjosësh të keqen nga mesi yt, tërë Izraeli do ta mësojë dhe do të ketë frikë.(Ligj 21)



K*jo per Matrixin*

26 "Mallkuar qoftë ai që nuk u përmbahet fjalëve të këtij ligji për t'i zbatuar në praktikë!". Tërë populli do të thotë: "Amen". (Ligji i Përtërirë – 28)

"Mos t'ju shkojë ndër mend se erdha për ta shlyer Ligjin ose Profetët! Jo, s'erdha ta shlyej, por ta përkryej". (Mateu, 5:17),

"Më lehtë është të mbarojnë qielli e toka, se të bie poshtë edhe një vizë nga Ligji. (Luka, 16, 17).

 28 Kushdo që shkel ligjin e Moisiut vritet pa mëshirë me deponimet e dy ose tre dëshmitarëve. Hebrenjve - Kapitulli 10


36 Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta përmendni më, sepse fjala e secilit do të jetë orakulli i tij, sepse *keni shtrembëruar fjalët e Perëndisë* të gjallë, Zoti i ushtrive, Perëndia ynë.(jeremia 23)




*Kjo eshte per La lunen* 

36 sipas fjalës që ai u ka dhënë bijve të Izraelit, *duke u shpallur Paqen me anë të Jezu Krishtit*, .....(veprat e apostujve 10-36)

17 Dhe *ai(Jezusi) erdhi për t`ju shpallur Paqen*, juve që ishit larg dhe atyre që ishin afër,(Efesianëve 2)


22 Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira.

23 Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hir të premtimit.

24 *Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje*: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.

25 Dhe *Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme* ...(Galatsve 4)

----------


## forum126

> Jakobi 2:10...



28 Dhe meqenëse *nuk e quajtën me vend të njihnin Përëndinë*, Përëndia i dorëzoi në një mendje të çoroditur, për të bërë gjëra të pahijshme,
29 duke qenë të mbushur plot me çdo padrejtësi, kurvërim, mbrapshtësi, lakmi, ligësi; plot smirë, vrasje, grindje, mashtrim, poshtëërsi,
30 mashtrues, shpifës, armiq të Përëndisë, fyes, krenarë, mburravecë, trillues ligësish, të pabindur ndaj prindërve,
31 të paarsyeshëm, të pabesë, pa dashuri të natyrshme, të papajtueshëm, të pamëshirshëm.
32 *Por ata, ndonëse e kanë njohur dekretin e Përëndisë sipas të cilit ata që bëjnë gjëra të tilla meritojnë vdekjen, jo vetëm i bëjnë, por miratojnë edhe ata që i kryejnë*.(Romakeve 1)


Palizmi qe shkatarrim per ungjillin e Jezusit.


22 Shumë do të më thonë atë ditë: "O Zot, o Zot, a nuk profetizuam ne në emrin tënd, a nuk i dëbuam demonët në emrin tënd, a nuk kemi bërë shumë vepra të fuqishme në emrin tënd?". Dhe atëherë unë do t'u sqaroj atyre: *"Unë s'ju kam njohur kurrë; largohuni nga unë, ju të gjithë, që keni bërë paudhësi*".(Mateu 7/22-23)


6 Kanë pasur vegime të rreme dhe shortari të gënjeshtërta dhe thonë: "Zoti ka thënë", ndërsa Zoti nuk i ka dërguar. Megjithatë ata shpresojnë që fjala e tyre të plotësohet. A nuk keni pasur vallë vegime të rreme dhe a nuk keni shqiptuar shortari të gënjeshtra? Ju thoni: "Zoti ka thënë", kurse unë nuk kam folur".
 Prandaj kështu thotë Zoti, Zoti: "*Me qenë se keni thënë gënjeshtra dhe keni pasur vegime të gënjeshtërta, ja ku jam kundër jush", thotë Zoti, Zoti*.(Ezekieli – 13)

----------


## Arrnubi

Kush eshte ungjilli i Palit?

8 Kujto që Jezu Krishti, nga fisi i Davidit, u ngjall së vdekuri *sipas ungjillit tim*(2 Timothy)


Cfare ungjilli mesoi Pali nga Jezusi?

11 Tani, o vëllezër, po ju vë në dijeni se ungjilli që është shpallur nga unë, *nuk është sipas njeriut,*
12 sepse unë nuk e kam marrë as e kam mësuar nga ndonjë njeri, por e kam marrë nëpërmjet një zbulese nga Jezu Krishti.(Galatasve -  1)


15 O vëllezër, po ju flas në mënyrën e njerëzve: në qoftë se një besëlidhje është aprovuar, *edhe pse është besëlidhje njeriu*, askush nuk e zhvleftëson as nuk i shton gjë. (Galatasve – 3)


Pali shfuqizoi ligjin ne kundershtim me fjalen e Jezusit

Nuk erdha per te shfuqizuar ligjin por per te plotesuar"

*Kurse Pali tha*

18 Në këtë mënyrë bie poshtë urdhërimi i mëparshëm, për shkak të dobësisë dhe të padobisë së tij,(Hebrejve 7)

Pse   e beri kete lind pyetja?Farisejte dhe Saducejte.

7:10 Sepse, po të ndërrohet priftëria, domosdo ndërrohet edhe ligji.,(Hebrejve 7)

----------


## forum126

Pali shfuqizoi ligjin ne kundershtim me fjalen e Jezusit

15 Por në rast se nuk i bindesh zërit të Zotit,Perëndisë tënd, për të respektuar me kujdes të gjitha urdhërimet dhe të gjitha statutet e tij që sot të urdhëroj, do të ndodhë që të gjitha këto mallkime do të bien mbi ty dhe do të të gjejnë.
26 "Mallkuar qoftë ai që nuk u përmbahet fjalëve të këtij ligji për t'i zbatuar në praktikë!". Tërë populli do të thotë: "Amen". (Ligji i Përtërirë – 28)


28 Kushdo që shkel ligjin e Moisiut vritet pa mëshirë me deponimet e dy ose tre dëshmitarëve. Hebrenjve - Kapitulli 10


*17 ``Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t`i shfuqizuar, po për t`i plotësuar.*
18 Sepse në të vërtetë ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, të kalojnë asnjë jotë a asnjë pikë e ligjit nuk do të kalojnë, para se të plotësohet gjithçka.
19 Ai, pra, që do të shkelë një nga këto urdhërime më të vogla, dhe do t`u ketë mësuar kështu njerëzve, do të quhet më i vogli në mbretërinë e qiejve; kurse ai që do t`i vërë në praktikë dhe do t`ua mësojë të tjerëve, do të quhet i madh në mbretërinë e qiejve.Mateu 5



1 Atëherë Jezusi u foli turmave dhe dishepujve të vet,
2 duke thënë: ``Skribët dhe farisenjtë ulen mbi katedrën e Moisiut.
*3 Zbatoni, pra, dhe bëni gjithçka t`ju thonë të zbatoni; por mos bëni si bëjnë ata, sepse thonë, por nuk e bëjnë*.Mateu 23


Luka 16
17 Por është më lehtë që të mbarojnë qielli dhe toka, se sa të bjerë poshtë qoftë edhe një pikë nga ligji.

6 Prandaj zbato urdhërimet e Perëndisë, të Zotit tënd, duke ecur në rrugët e tij dhe duke ia pasur frikën;(Ligji i Përtërirë 8)

17 Dhe ai tha: ''Pse më quan të mirë? Askush nuk është i mirë, përveç një të vetmi: Perëndia. Tani në qoftë se ti don të hysh në jetë, zbato urdhërimet''.(Mateu 19)

----------


## forum126

*Pali mallkon engjejt e qiellit .Pse?Vetem qe te pranohet ungjilli i tij megjithese eshte ungjill njeriu*

Galatasve 1

6 Çuditëm që kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai që ju thirri ju me anë të hirit të Krishtit, në një ungjill tjetër,

7 i cili nuk është tjetër; por ka disa njerëz që ju turbullojnë dhe që duan ta shtrëmbërojnë ungjillin e Krishtit.

8 Por, edhe sikur ne ose një engjëll i qiellit t'ju predikonte një ungjill të ndryshëm nga ai që ju kemi predikuar, qoftë i mallkuar.

9 Ashtu si e thamë më përpara, po e them përsëri: Në qoftë se dikush ju predikon një ungjill tjetër nga ai që keni marrë, qoftë i mallkuar.


Atehere imagjinoni pak per ato qe smoren ungjillin e Palit por moren ungjillin e Lukes, mateut, gjonit sipas palit dalin te mallkuar.


15 O vëllezër, po ju flas në mënyrën e njerëzve: në qoftë se një besëlidhje është aprovuar, *edhe pse është besëlidhje njeriu*, askush nuk e zhvleftëson as nuk i shton gjë. (Galatasve – 3)

Ne realitet Pali qe ai qe i shtoi me shume se 10 kapituj ungjillit dhe futi si ungjij letrat e tij sikurse keto ishin shpallje profetike ne realitet ishin vetem mesimet  hebreje te palit te gershetuara me filozofine politeiste greke duka na krijuar nje fraksion me emrin krishterim.


Gjithashtu Pali del kundra Pjetrit

9 duke njohur hirin që m`u dha, Jakobi, Kefa dhe Gjoni, të cilët i konsideronin shtylla, më dhanë mua dhe Barnabës të djathtat e tyre si shenjë shoqërie, që të shkonim ne ndër johebrenjtë dhe ata ndër të rrethprerë.

10 Vetëm na porositën që të kujtoheshim për të varfrit, pikërisht atë që edhe unë e kisha ndërmend ta bëja.

11 Por kur erdhi Pjetri në Antioki, unë e kundërshtova në sy, sepse ishte për t`u qortuar.(galatesve 2)

----------


## ORIONI

JEZU KRISHTI (ISAI A.S.) PROFET DHE I DËRGUAR VETËM TE BENI ISRAILËT
SIPAS KURANIT DHE BIBLES

Senad Makoviq

     Që nga krijimi i njeriut të parë fillon misioni i të dërguarve të Zotit xh.sh. Ademi a.s. ishte njeriu i parë dhe pejgamberi i parë. Pejgamberllëku nuk arrihet me mundim e me lodhje dhe as me shumë ibadet, por është begati e dhuruar prej Allahut xh.sh. atij që dëshiron prej robërve të Tij. Qëllimi i dërgimit të pejgamberëve ishte për ti udhëzuar njerëzit në rrugë të drejtë dhe të vërtetë, për besimin në një Zot dhe për largimin e tyre nga rruga e shtrembër, nga e pavërteta, nga adhurimi i shumë zotërave.
Allahu xh.sh. zgjodhi pejgamber nga vende të ndryshme, çdo pupull ka pasur Pejgamber. Pra qëllimi i tyre ishte që ti ndihmojë mendjes së njeriut që sa më lehtë të gjejë rrugën e drejtë, për besimin në Allahun xh.sh. dhe për tia ngrit njeriut moralin e lartë.

Këtë e tregon edhe Allahu xh.sh. në Kuranin Famëlartë:

Ne dërguam në çdo popull të dërguar që tu thonë: Adhuroni vetëm All-llahun, e largonu djave (adhurimit të tyre)! Por, pati nga ata që All-llahu e udhëzoi dhe pati nga ata që isshte i gjykuar me humbje, pra udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shihni se si ishte fundi i gënjeshtarëve? (En-Nahl: 36) 
poashtu në ajetet tjera thotë:
... nuk pati asnjë nga popujt që nuk pati të dërguar. (Fatir: 24)

Ne nuk dërguam asnjë të dërguar para teje e të mos i kemi shpallur atij se: nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Meje, pra më adhuroni!. (El-Enbija: 25)

Allahu xh.sh. dërgoi shumë Pejgamber-profet, që nga njeriu i parë dhe Pejgamberi i parë, Adami (Ademi a.s.) e deri te Pejgamberi i fundit Muhamedi a.s.. Pejgamberët para Muhamedit a.s. ishin të dërguar për një kohë, për një vend dhe për një popull të caktuar, kurse Muhamedi a.s. ishte dërguar për tërë njerëzimin.
Allahu xh.sh thotë: Ne nuk të dërguam ty ndryshe vetëm se për të gjithë njerëzit, myzhdedhënës dhe tërheqës i vërejtjes, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë. (Sebe: 28)

Për Jezusin (Isan a.s.) si i dërguar, si Pejgamber i Zotit flet Kurani Famëlartë, poashtu edhe vet Bibla.
Feja Islame, Kurani i Madhëruar për Isain a.s. thotë: Se Isai a.s. ishte i dërguar i Allahut xh.sh. ashtu siç kan qenë edhe të dërguarit e tjerë, dhe misioni i tij ka qenë i njëjtë me profetët e tjërë. Allahu xh.sh. thotë:
Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: Bëhuni jehudi ose të krishterë, e gjeni rrugën e drejtë! Thuaj: jo, (asnjërën) por fenë e drejtë të Ibrahimit që ai nuk ishte nga idhujtarët. Ju (besimtarë) thuani: Ne i besuam All-llahut, atë që na u shpall neve, atë që iu shpall Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Ishakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve (të Jakubit që ishin të ndarë në dymbedhjetë kabile), atë që i është dhënë Musait, Isait dhe atë që iu është dhënë nga Zoti i tyre pejgamberëve, ne nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin prej tyre dhe ne vetëm atij i jemi bindur. (Bekare: 135-136)
Ai u përcaktoi juve fe atë që i pat përcaktuar Nuhut dhe atë që Ne ta shpallëm ty dhe atë me çka e patëm porositur Ibrahimin, Musain dhe Isain. (I porositëm) Ta praktikoni fenë e drejtë e mos u përçani në të. Për idhujtarët është rëndë kjo në çka ju i thirrni ata. All-llahu veçon për të (për besim të drejtë) atë që do dhe e udhëzon atë që i drejtohet Atij. (Shura: 13)

Edhe Pejgamberi i fundit Muhamedi a.s. ka thënë:
 Të gjithë profetët janë mes tyre vëllezër prej të njëjtit baba dhe feja e tyre është një. (Transmeton Buhariu)
Po qëse një njeri mohon Pejgamberin e Isait a.s., nuk mund të jetë besimtarë. Sepse të gjithë profetët kanë kumtuar të njëjtat parime dhe baza të besimit, prandaj feja që ka gjetur shprehjen e saj në kumtesën e tyre, ka qenë gjithmon Islami.

Për dërgimin e Isait a.s. si i dërguar flasin edhe citate tjera Kuranore:
Po kur Isai erdhi me argumente tha: Erdha te ju me pejgamberllëk dhe erdha tju sqaroj atë pjesë që e kundërshtonit, pra kini frikë All-llahun dhe më respektoni mua! Ska dyshim, se All-llahu është Ai Zoti juaj, andajAtë adhuronie! Kjo është rrugë e drejtë! (Zuhruf: 63-64)
Mesihu, bir i Merjemes, nuk është tjetër, vetëm se i dërguar; para tij pati shumë të dërguar. Nëna e tij ishte e drejtë (e ndershme). Që të dy ata ishin që ushqeheshin (si njerëzit tjerë). Ja, si u sqarohen atyre argumentet dhe shih pastaj sesi ikthejnë shpinën të vërtetës! (El-Maide: 75)
Ne i patëm dhënë Musait librin dhe pas tij patëm dërguar shumë pejgamberë. Isait, birit të Merjemës i dhamë argumente (mrekulli) dhe e fuqizuam me (Xhibrilin) shpirtin e shenjtë. E saherë që u erdhi ndonjë i dërguar me çka nuk u pëlqeu juve, a nuk u bëtë kryelartë dhe disa prej tyre i përgënjeshtruat e disa i mbytët? (Bekare: 87)

O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij (bëhu) që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë (shpirt) nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: Tre (trini). Pushoni (së thëni), se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. çka ka në qiej dhe në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur. (En-Nisa: 171)

Kur shfletojmë Biblën, shohim se edhe në vet Biblën tregohet qartazi se Jezusi erdhë si i dërguar nga Allahu xh.sh. dhe është një ndër profetët e tjerë. Ku në vazhdim do ti cekim disa nga citatet që përmendën në katërt ungjijt si të Mateut, Markut, Lukës dhe Gjonit, duke mos ju referuar krejt Dhjatës së Re në tërësi sepse edhe aty ka plotë citate ku tregohet për Jezusin dhe dërgimi i tij si profet, por do të referohemi me këto katër ungjij.
Te Ungjilli i Mateut 10:40-41 tregohet se Jezusi u tha nxënësve të vet:" Ai që ju pranon, më pranon mua; dhe ai që më pranon mua, pranon atë që më ka dërguar.Ai që pranon një profet në emër të një profeti, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon profetit; dhe ai që pranon të drejtin në emër të të drejtit, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon të drejtit".

Po ashtu Jezusi tha: ''Cilido që pranon një nga këta fëmijë në emrin tim, më pranon mua; dhe kushdo që më pranon mua, nuk më pranon mua, por atë që më ka dërguar'' (Marku 9 :37)
Në Ungjillin e Llukes tregohet se Jezusi u tha nxënësve: "Kush ju dëgjon, më dëgjon mua; kush ju përbuz, më përbuz mua; dhe kush më përbuz, përbuz atë që më ka dërguar''. (Llukes 10 :16)
Transmetohet nga Jezusi të ketë thënë:Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Ushqimi im është të bëj vullnetin e atij që më dërgoi dhe të kryej veprën e tij". (Gjoni 4 :34)
Poashtu tek Gjoni 5 :37 thuhet që Jezusi ka thënë:"Dhe Ati, që më dërgoi, ai vetë ka dëshmuar për mua; ju nuk e keni dëgjuar kurrë zërin e tij dhe as nuk e keni parë fytyrën e tij".

Ndër këto citate që i cekëm të bibles bëjnë me dije se Jezusi qartë pohon se është i dërguar i Zotit. Jezusi  pohon se dikush e ka dërguar dhe kush e pranon mesazhin, dërgesën e tij, ka pranuar Zotin që e dërgoi Jezusin. Me fjalë të tjera, Jezusi është pejgamber, Zoti e dërgoi që ta udhëzoi popullin e tij.
Jezusi pohon se është pejgamber, sepse deklarohet: Ai që pranon një profet, në emër të një profeti dotë marrë shpërblimin që i takon profetit. Ky është pohim i qartë nga Jezusi se është pejgamber, i dërguar i Zotit.
Fragmenti Ushqimi im është të bëj vullnetin e atij që më dërgoi dhe të kryej veprën e tij vërteton se Jezusi u thoshte njerëzve se ai është  vetëm i dërguar i Zotit dhe vërteton se veprimi i Jezusit është realizimi i vullnetit të Zotit dhe nënshtrim ndaj atij vullneti, të predikojë dhe ta kryej shpalljen me të cilën Zoti e dërgoi. Jezusi deklarohet dhe është shumë i qartë në fjalët e tij, ku nuk ka vend për paqartësi, Jezusi shprehet me gjuhë tepër të qartë, për atë që dëshiron të dëgjojë dhe të kuptojë se ai është i dërguar i Zotit.
Jezusi u tha shokëve: ''Asnjë profet nuk përçmohet, veçse në vendlindjen e vet dhe në shtëpinë e vet''.( Mateu 13 :57)

Ashtu edhe kritika tjetër që Jezusi iu tha popullit të vet për mosbesimin e tyre tregohet tek Lluka 4/24 ku thotë:''Në të vërtetë po ju them se asnjë profet nuk mirëpritet në atdheun e vet". Jezusi pohoi se është  pejgamber dhe se cifutët nuk e njihnin, nuk e pranonin si të tillë.

Në citatin tjetër Jezusi tha:''Më duhet ta shpall lajmin e mirë të mbretërisë së Perëndisë edhe në qytete të tjera, sepse për këtë jam dërguar''. (Lluka 4:43)
Citati i sapopërmendur tregon se obligimi i Jezusit është ta përhap Lajmin e Mirë (Shpalljen), ai pohoj se ishte i dërguar, d.m.th. profet. Në Ungjillin sipas Llukës 24/19 tregon rastin e dy nxënësve që i rrëfenin Jezusit pas shfaqjes së tij ( pas kryqëzimit të supozuar), duke mos e njohur atë, i thanë:''Çështjen e Jezusit nga Nazareti, që ishte një profet i fuqishëm në vepra dhe në fjalë përpara Perëndisë dhe përpara gjithë popullit".

Dhe turmat thonin: ''Ky është Jezusi, profeti nga Nazareti i Galilesë. (Mateu 21:11) Atëherë të gjithë u mrekulluan dhe lëvdonin Perëndinë duke thënë: ''Midis nesh doli një profet i madh''. Ata duke u përgjgjur thanë: ''Disa thonë "Gjon Pagëzori", të tjerë "Elia" dhe të tjerë një nga profetët e lashtë që është ringjallur''. (Lluka 7:16/ 9:19) Atëherë njerëzit, kur panë shenjën që bëri Jezusi, thanë: Me të vërtetë ky është profeti, që duhet të vijë në botë''. (Gjoni 6:14)
Këtu shihen krejt qartë argumentet bindëse se Jezusi për nxënësit ishte njeri. Lajmëtarë, i dërguar, profet i Zotit. Fjalën i dërguar e gjejm edhe në citatet tjera si p.sh. tek Gjoni 7:18 ku thotë: "Kush flet nga vetja e tij kërkon lavdinë e vet, kurse ai që kërkon lavdinë e atij që e ka dërguar është i vërtetë, dhe në të nuk ka padrejtësi". 

Përsëri tek Gjoni 8/29 thotë: "Dhe ai që më ka dërguar është me mua; Ati s'më ka lënë vetëm, sepse bëj vazhdimisht gjërat që i pëlqejnë''.
Poashtu Jezusi tek Gjoni 8/42 thotë:"Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Po të ishte Perëndia Ati juaj, ju do të më donit, sepse kam dalë dhe kam ardhur nga Perëndia; nuk kam ardhur, pra, nga vetja ime, por ai më ka dërguar".
Këto fragmente vërtetojnë  se Jezusi është Pejgamber i Zotit, dhe se ai predikoj mesazhin e Zotit drejtuar njerezve. Ai nuk erdhi nga vetja por ishte dërguar nga Zoti. Këto ishin disa nga citatet në bibel të cilët vërtetojnë, argumentojnë që Jezusi ishte vetëm profet i dërguar i Zotit e jo më tepër.
Jezusi pasi ringjalli të vdekurin të cilin e kishin bartur në qytetin që quhej Nain, të pranishmit thanë:''Midis nesh doli një profet i madh'' dhe: ''Perëndia e vizitoi popullin e vet''. (Lluka 7:16)

Të pranishmit thanë: "Profet i madh", d.m.th. Profet i Zotit-i dërguar, d.m.th. që është një sinjal i qartë se ai është i dërguar i Zotit.
Këto gjëra të qarta a duhet të qartësohen edhe më tepër ? Ku janë ata që dëshirojnë të dijnë, të dëgjojnë, të lexojnë, ku janë ato që dëshirojnë të kuptojnë e të udhëzohen ? KU ? Për atë që dëshiron udhëzim, rruga është tepër e qartë, ndërsa ai që dëshiron humnerën, rrugët janë të qarta dhe të shumta. 
Pra duke analizuar citatet e lartpërmendura si ato Kuranore poashtu edhe Biblike tregojnë qartazi se Jezusi ka qenë i dërguar i Zotit dhe profet i Tij.
Më poshtë do të tregojmë se Jezusi ishte i dërguar veç te një popull ashtu siç ishin Pejgamberët e tjerë para tij. Jezusi ishte i dërguar veç te populli hebre-çifut, te populli i tij, këtë gjë e argumenton Kurani poashtu edhe bibla.
Do ti referohemi së pari citateve Kuranore ku thotë:
Dhe, të dërguar te bijtë e Israilit: unë kam ardhur nga Zoti juaj me argument, unë nga balta ju bëj diç si shpendi, i fryej atij dhe ai me lejen e All-llahut bëhet shpend, unë i sheroj të verbërit, të sëmurit ne lëkurë, dhe unë me lejen e All-llahut ngjalli të vdekurit: unë ju tregoj për atë që e hani dhe për atë që e depononi në shtëpiat tuaja. Vertetë, kjo është fakt për ju nëse jeni besimtarë. (Ali Imran: 49)

Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed! E kur ai u erdhi atyre me argumente të qarta, ata thanë: Kjo është magji e hapët. (Saff: 6)
Ai (Isai) ka qenë vetëm një rob, të cilin e bëmë pejgamber dhe e bëmë shembull të jashtëzakonshëm si përvojë për beni israilët. (Zuhruf: 59) 
Po kur Isai erdhi me argumente tha: Erdha te ju me pejgamberllëk dhe erdha tju sqaroj atë pjesë që e kundërshtonit, pra kini frikë All-llahun dhe më respektoni mua! Ska dyshim, se All-llahu është Ai Zoti juaj, andajAtë adhuronie! Kjo është rrugë e drejtë!  (Ez-Zuhruf: 63-64)
Citatet Kuranore tregojnë qartë se misioni i Jezusit dhe dërgimi i tij ishte te populli i vet te Beni Israilët gjë që edhe vet bibla e tregon ku thotë: 
Në citatin Mateu 1/21 në të cilën thuhet se engjëlli i tha Jozefit: "Dhe ajo do të lindë një djalë dhe ti do t'i vësh emrin Jezus, sepse ai do të shpëtojë popullin e tij nga mëkatet e tyre''.

Nga ky fragment kuptojmë se, te fjala e përmendur "popullin e tij", dihet që populli i Jezusit ishin çifutët. Në citatin nuk thuhet "do të shpëtojë njerëzit" ose "të shpëtojë botën", por citati thotë: "do të shpëtojë popullin e tij". Pse? Sepse Jezusi nuk erdh për tërë njerëzimin por qe i dërguar nga Zoti xh.sh. vetëm për çifutët, ashtu siç kanë qenë edhe të dërguarit para tij për një popull.
Pas lindjes së Jezusit, arritën disa dijetarë nga lindja në Jerusalem dhe pyetën: ''Ku është mbreti i Judenjve, që ka lindur? (Mateu 2:2)
Përsëri në Ungjillin e Mateut 2:6 thotë:"Dhe ti, Bethlehem, tokë në Jude, nuk je aspak më e parendësishmja ndër princat e Judesë, sepse nga ti do të dalë një udhëheqës, që do të kullotë popullin tim, Izraelin''.
Nga argumentet konkludojmë se Jezusi ishte profet-i dërguar i çifutëve, erdh ta shpëtojë popullin e vet nga rruga e shtrembër, nga devijimi. Erdh që ta udhëheq popullin e tij drejt të vërtetës dhe besimit në një Zot, dhe adhurimin ndaj një Perëndie.

Tek Mateu 7/6 thuhet:"Mos u jepni qenve ç'është e shenjtë dhe mos i hidhni margaritarët tuaj para derrave, që të mos i shkelin me këmbë dhe të kthehen kundër jush dhe t'ju shqyejnë".
Jezusi këtu i urdhëron dhe porositë nxënësit e vet që thirrjen atyre të mos ua predikojnë derrave. Në traditën çifute derrat janë njerëz të etniteteve jo çifute. Ky fragment vërteton se Jezusi përkufizoi misionin e tij vetëm për bijt e izraelit. 
Kur Jezusi i dërgoi dymbëlljetë apostujt e tij, ato i porositi duke thënë:"Këta janë të dymbëdhjetët që Jezusi i dërgoi mbasi u dha këto urdhëra: ''Mos shkoni ndër paganë dhe mos hyni në asnjë qytet të Samaritanëve, por shkoni më mirë te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit". (Mateu 10:5-6)
Jezusi ua ndaloi apostujve që njerëzit joçifut që të mos i thërrasin në fe, as fqinjët e tyre, samarianët. Misioni i tij ishte i përkufizuar apostafat për delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit.

Në Mateu 15/24 thuhet:''Unë nuk jam dërguar gjetiu, përveç te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit''.
Në krahinat e Tirit e Sidonit, një grua nga Kananeja që kishte ardhur, filloi të thërras e të bërtasë: "O Zot bir i Davidit! Vajza ime është tmerrësisht e pushtuar nga një Demon!" Jezusi iu përgjigjë: "Unë jam i dërguar vetëm te delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit". Jezusi pse refuzoi shërimin e bijës së gruas nga Kananeja, sepse ai siç theksoi është i dërguar vetëm për popullin e Izraelit, i dërguar vetë për delet e humbura të Izraelit d.m.th. profet i Zotit për popullin çifutë.

Në citatin tek ungjilli i Llukës 2/32 thuhet:"dritën për të ndriçuar kombet dhe lavdinë e popullit tënd, Izraelit''.
Vet citatët e lartpërmendur tregoj përgjigjen se Jezusi ka qenë i dërguar veç për një popull, te Beni Israilët.
Lluka tregon se si Jezusi iu drejtua një turme të popullit çifut me fjalët:"Sepse, ashtu si Jona qe një shenjë për Ninivasit, kështu edhe Biri i njeriut do të jetë një shenjë për këtë brez". (Lluka 11:30)
Fragmenti vërteton se Jezusi është i dërguar i veçant për një vend.
Jona (Junusi a.s.) sipas fragmentit, ishte pejgamber për banorët e Ninovës, poashtu Jezusi ishte shenjë për këtë brezni. Fjala "për këtë brez", nënkuptohet për vendodhjen e brezit në kohën e ekzistimit, d.m.th. Jezusi ishte për bijt e Izraelit, vetëm për atë brez (për popullin e caktuar dhe vend të caktuar).
Fragmenti tek Lluka 13/33-34, kur çifutët kërkuan nga Jezusi ta lëshojë Jeruzalemin, atëher Jezusi u tha:"Por sot, nesër e pasnesër më duhet të ec, sepse nuk mundet që një profet të vdesë jashtë Jeruzalemit. Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetet dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar! Sa herë desha t'i mbledh bijtë e tu sikurse klloçka i mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët!".

Jezusi tregoi se është pejgamber dhe se nuk do ta lëshojë Jeruzalemin dhe banorët e Jeruzalemit, çifutët i cilësoi si vrasës pejgamberësh. Poashtu argumenti vërteton se Jezusi është i dërguar enkas për Izraelitët.
   "Dhe ti, Bethlehem, tokë në Jude, nuk je aspak më e parendësishmja ndër princat e Judesë, sepse nga ti do të dalë një udhëheqës, që do të kullotë popullin tim, Izraelin" (Mateu 2:6)
Këto ishin disa citate-fragmente nga bibla të cilët lajmëronin Jezusin si profet i çifutëve, përpos këtyre citateve që ceka ka edhe shumë fragmente të tjerë nga bibla në tërësi që tregojnë se Jezusi është profet i Zotit dërguar popullit të Izraelit, çifutëve.

Pra si përfundim Jezusi ishte një nyje në zinxhirin e gjatë të profetëve dhe të dërguarve që Zoti i dërgoi në shoqëri dhe në kombe të ndryshme sa herë që ata kishin nevojë për një udhëheqje apo devijonin nga mësimet e Zotit. Jezusi a.s. u përgadit nga Zoti në mënyrë të veçantë për tu dërguar tek hebrenjët që kishin devijuar nga mësimet e Moisiut dhe të dërguarve të tjerë.
Për fund le të mbetet fjala e Allahut xh.sh. ku thotë në Kuranin Famëlartë:
O ithtarët e librit, përse, duke qenë se ju e dini të vertetën e ngatërroni me gënjeshtën dhe fshihni realitetin? (Ali Imran: 71)

----------


## ORIONI

*KRISTIANIZMI PAULIAN*


 All-llahu (atë ditë) i thotë: "O Isa, bir i Merjemes, përkujtoj të mirat e Mia ndaj teje dhe ndaj nënës sate, kur të fuqizova me shpirtin e shenjtë (Xhibrilin), e ti u fole njerëzve (kur ishe) në djep dhe (kur ishe) i pjekur (si burrë), kur ta mësova ty librih e urtësinë Tevratin e Inxhilin, kur me lejen Time formove nga balta si formë shpeze e i fryve asaj dhe me urdhërin Tim u bë shpezë, kur e shërove të verbërin dhe të sëmurin nga sëmundja e lëkurës me dëshirën Time, kur me urdhërin Tim i nxore (të gjallë) të vdekurit, kur i zbrapa beni israilët prej teje (që deshën të të mbysin) atëherë kur erdhe me argumente, e disa prej tyre që nuk besuan than: "Kjo (mrekullia e Isait) nuk është tjetër vetëm se magji e qartë!" (Kur’an 5:110)   
 Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: "O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed!" E kur ai u erdhi atyre me argumente të qarta, ata thanë: "Kjo është magji e hapët". E kush është më mizor se ai që për All-llahun shpif gënjeshtrën, kur ai thirret për në fenë islame; po All-llahu nuk i ofron udhëzimin për në rrugën e drejtë popullit zullumqarë. Ata duan ta shuajnë dritën e All-llahut me gojët e tyre, po All-llahu e plotëson (e përhap) dritën e vet, edhe pse e urrejnë jobesimtarët. Ai (All-llahu) është që e dërgoi të dërguarin e vet me udhëzim të qartë e fé të vërtetë për ta bërë mbizotërues mbi të gjitha fetë, edhe pse idhujtarët e urrejnë. (Kur’an 61:6-9)    
O ithtarët e librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa, bir i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut. Ishte fjalë e Tij (bëhu) që ia drejtoi Merjemes dhe ishte frymë (shpirt) nga Ai. Besonie pra All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij e mos thoni: "Tre" (trini). Pushoni (së thëni), se është më mirë për ju. All-llahu është vetëm një All-llah; larg qoftë asaj që Ai të ketë fëmijë. Ç'ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë është vetëm e Tij. Mjafton që All-llahu është planifikues i pavarur. (Kur’an 4 : 171)
Bënë kufr (mohuan të vërtetën) ata që thanë: "All-llah është ai, Mesihu, bir i Merjemes". E vetë Mesihu, (Isai) tha: "O beni israil, adhuronie All-llahun, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj, sepse ai që i përshkruan Zotit shok, All-llahu ia ka ndaluar (ia ka bërë haram) atij xhennetin dhe vendi i tij është zjarri. Për mizorët nuk ka ndihmës.Gjithashtu bënë kufr (mosbesim) ata që thanë: " All-llahu është i treti i treve". S'ka në gjithësi tjetër pos një All-llahu, e nëse nuk pushojnë nga ajo që thanë (tre zotëra), do t'i kapë dënim i dhëmbshëm, ata që nuk besuan prej tyre. E pse të mos pendohen dhe të kërkojnë te All-llahu falje, kur All-llahu dihet se falë shumë, është mëshires. Mesihu, bir i Merjemes, nuk është tjetër, vetëm se i dërguar; para tij pati shumë të dërguar. Nëna e tij ishte e drejtë (e ndershme). Që të dy ata ishin që ushqeheshin (si njerëzit tjerë). Ja, si u sqarohen atyre argumentet dhe shih pastaj sesi i kthejnë shpinën të vërtetës! Thuaju: A adhuroni pos All-llahut atë që nuk mund t'ju sjellë as dëm as dobi? All-llahu është që dëgjon (ç'thoni) që di (ç'veproni). Thuaju: "O ithtarë të librit, mos e teproni në fenë tuaj jashtë të vërtetës dhe mos shkoni pas epsheve të një populli të mëparshëm që ka humbur, që ka shkaktuar humbjen e shumë të tjerëve dhe që u largua në tërësi prej rrugës së drejtë. (Kur’an 5:72-77)
A mos kërkojnë ata (ithtarët e librit) fe, pos fesë së shpallur nga All-llahu? E Atij i është dorëzuar gjithë ç'ka në qiej e në tokë, me dashje dhe te Ai kthehen. Thuaj: "Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut, edhe asaj që na u zbrit neve, edhe asaj që i është zbritur Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Is-hakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve. Edhe asaj që i është dhënë Musait dhe Isait, edhe asaj që i është zbritur të gjithë pejgamberëve nga Zoti i tyre. Ne nuk bëjmë kurrfarë dallimi në mes tyre dhe ne vetëm Atij i jemi dorzuar. E, kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç fesë islame, atij kurrsesi nuk do ti pranohet dhe ai në botën tjetër është nga të dëshpruarit. E, si ta udhëzojë All-llahu një popull që pas besimit të tyre u bënë pabesimtarë dhe pasi dëshmoi se i dërguari është i vërtetë, dhe pasi t'ju kenë ardhur atyre argumente të qarta? All-llahu nuk i mundëson udhëzimin e Vet popullit zullumqarë. (Kur’an 3:83-86) 


*NAZARETET DHE KRISTIANET*

Ende pa kaluar gjashtë shekuj nga jeta e Mojsiut, predikimet e tij kishin marrë një drejtim të kundërt dhe feja që ai predikoj ishte korruptuar. Të gjitha kopjet e Teuratit u shkatërruan nga forcat e Nebushadnezarit kur ata plackitën Jeruzalemin në vitin 586 p.e.r. Cifutët u përpoqën ta rregullonin atë, duke mbledhur të gjitha pjesët e mbetura dhe rabinjtë që kishin mësuar disa pjesë prej tij përmendësh. Por kjo nuk pati mundësi të bëhej. Megjithatë, ata arritën të bënin një libër në të cilin futën atë çfarë mbanin mend dhe atë çfarë arritën të gjenin. Ky ishte përpilimi i cili ishte mbikqyrur nga Ezra [1] gjatë dëbimit të disa hebrejve në Babiloni në shekullin V p.e.r., dhe të cilin e solli në Jeruzalem në vitin 458 p.e.r., por pranohet që ky përpilim të jetë shkatërruar gjatë plaçkitjes së Jeruzalemit nga Antiokus Epeplianusi në vitin 161 p.e.r. Këto ngjarje historike ndikuan “pozitivisht” tek të gjithë ata që për përfitime materiale ishin të gatshëm t’i ndryshojnë edhe ligjet e Zotit. Kështu, sa më shumë kalonte aq më shumë zbehej e vërteta, deri kur në sundim erdhi mbreti Herod.
Mbreti Herod, i cili, për nga arroganca e poshtërsia la gjurma në histori, dëshironte të sundonte Judenë përgjithmonë dhe urrente njerëzit që flisnin për ardhjen e një Mesihu që kishte paralajmruar Mojsiu. Në këtë kohë dhe në këtë vend jetonte familja e Imranit, e njohur si familje e ndershme, e sinqertë e besimtare. Derisa gruaja e Imranit Hanna ishte shtatzënë, plot sinqeritetit iu drejtua Zotit e tha: "Zoti im, unë këtë që është në barkun tim, vendosa ta kushtoi thjeshtë vetëm për shërbimin Tënd, prandaj të lutem pranoje se vetëm Ti je ai që dëgjon e di" [2].  Kur lindi, lindi vajzë dhe Hana e emroi Merjem e tha: "Ta lashë ty o Zot ta ruajsh këtë dhe skotën e sajë nga djalli i mallkuar"[3].
  Lindja e saj, edhe pse ishte lindje e natyrshme - premtimi i nënës së saj ishte shumë i rëndësishëm, ngase edhe pa lindur atë fëmij ja fali tempullit fetarë, respektivisht e cakton për shërbimin e Zotit. Ajo njëherë dëshprohet përse lindi femër, ngase femra nuk do të mundëte t'i shërbente tempullit, sipas kuptimit të saj, por Zoti xh sh i thotë se mashkullin të cilin e ka dëshiruar, nuk është si kjo femër. Rroli dhe rëndësia e saj do të jetë shumë më e madhe, sepse do t'i shërbejë një kauze më të madhe, krahasuar me shërbëtoren e  tempullit. Do ti shërbejë ideologjisë, besimit, imanit, derisa të ekzistojë kjo jetë. Ajo do të lindë një djalë Jezusin (Isain as) pa baba, dhe mu aty manifestohet fuqia e Zotit, fuqia e pamvarur nga shkaqet, që don të thotë se, Ai që e krijoi sendin nga shkaku, ka mundësi ta krijoi atë sned edhe pa shkak, sepse ai është Krijues edhe i shkakut. Në kohën që lindi Merjemja fisi i Beni Mathanëve ishin pari fetare dhe sundimtarë. 
Të folurit e Jezusit (Isait.a.s) në djep përveç që ishte mrekulli e Zotit, kishte për qëllim mbrojtjen e nderit të nënës nga shpifja që i bënin jehuditë. Ai u thoshte se është fëmij i lindur me urdhërin e Zotit, është vetëm profet i Zotit rob i Tij, sepse nuk ka gradë më të madhe se me qenë rob i Zotit: “Ai (Isai) ka qenë vetëm një rob, të cilin e bëmë pejgamber dhe e bëmë shembull të jashtëzakonshëm si përvojë për beni israilët”[4]. 
Jezusi (Paqa e Zotit qoftë mbi te) e filloi misionin e tij profetik në moshën 30 vjeçare dhe nuk i zgjati më shumë se tri vjetë. Ai la pas vetes 12 apostuj, 70 dishepuj dhe një numër të konsiderueshëm besimtarësh në fshatrat e Judesë, që atëherë quheshin Am Al Arez. Të bindur dhe të tërhequr nga mrekullitë e Jezusit, ata bashkoheshin rreth tij dhe e ndiqnin ate. Ata e pranuan dritën hyjnore që predikonte Jezusi, të njëjtën dritë që kishte pru Moisiu më parë, por që Jezusi kishte ardhë për t’i sqaruar e plotësuar [5] Ai dhe pasuesit e tij ishin të gatshëm  të luftojnë të gjithë ata që do të përpiqeshin t’i largonin nga jeta sipas së cilës Zoti dëshironte t’a jetojnë besimtarët e Tij [6]. Ata dëgjuan dhe pranuan këshillat e Jezusit që njerëzit për të fituar shpëtimin të zbatojnë ligjet e Moisiut deri në fund: ”Mos t'u shkojë në mend se erdha për tua shlyer ligjin ose profetët. Jo s'erdha të shlyej por të përkryej. Për të vërtetë po ju them. Derisa të jetë qielli e toka, asnjë germë dhe asnjë presje nuk do t'i hiqet ligjit, por do të zbatohen të gjitha. Prandaj, kushdo që t'a shlyej njërin ndër këta urdhëra, qoftë edhe më të voglin, dhe do t'i mësojë njerëzit të bëjnë ashtu, do të jetë më i vogli në mbretërinë e qiellit ndërsa ai që do t'i mbajë dhe do t'i mësojë, do të jetë i madh në mbretërinë e qiellit” [7]. 
Në këtë kohë, shumica e priftërinjve të tempujve e përdornin fenë e mbetur të Mojsiut  për përfitime materiale dhe reputacion. Ata nuk ishin të kënaquar me vërejtjet që ua bënte Jezusi lidhje me hipokrizinë e tyre, as me popullaritetin që ai kishte fituar në masën e popullit, gjë që rrezikonte statusin e tyre. Romakët, që sundonin Judenë, çfaqën konsideratë për këtë lider të ri, duke patur droje revoltën e hebrejve, sepse kishin pasur mjaft probleme prej Esenesëve [8] 
Zyrtarët ushtarak romak, bashkë me prijësit e korruptuar të tempujve, u bashkuan me një interes të përbashkët kundër Jezusit dhe ndjekësve të tij. Në mes tyre kishte hyrë një konspiracion që përfundoi me humbjen e Jezusit dhe me kryqëzimin e një njeriu tjeter, sigurisht të Judas Iskariot, që përjetoj atë vdekje të dhëmbshme  që ai kishte përgaditur për Jezusin [9]. 
Besimi i gabuar, i adoptuar nga Pali i Tatsusit, se ka qenë Jezusi ai që është kryqëzuar [10] ka qenë njëri prej shkaqeve të “izmave” të Kishës së hershme: “Dishepujt që nuk ju frikësuan Zotit, shkuan natën, grabitën kufomën e Judas, e fshehën dhe përhapën lajmin se Jezusi u ringjall, [11] duke krijuar kështu konfuzion të madh. Priftërinjt e lartë urdhëruan që askush të mos flasë për Jezusin e Nazaretit. Dhe kështu filloi persekutimi i madh. Të shumtë ishin ata që u rrahën, u gurorëzuan e u përjashtuan nga toka e tyre, për të vetmin faj se nuk mund të rrinin të qetë në këtë çështje...” [12] 
Persekutimet e pasuesve të Jezusit, jo vetëm prej romakëve, por edhe prej hebrejve që e refuzuan ate, ishte edhe një shkas i krijimit të ‘izmave’ në kishën e hershme. Njëri prej persekutuesve më entuziastik, ishte Sauli nga Tarsusi “hebre bir hebreu”, i cili më vonë do të bëhet i famshëm me emrin Shën Pali. 


*KUSH ISHTE SHËN PALI?*

Shën Pali kishte lindur (afërsisht në kohen që kishte lindur edhe Jezusi), në qytetin grek të Tarsusit [13], në Kilikia [14] në pjesën juglindore të Azisë së Vogël, që ishte provincë Romake: Siri – Silici. Vetë thoshte se rridhte nga një familje farisenjsh, nga fisi Benjamin [15] - anëtar i Komunitetit Hebre jasht Palestinës. Kur kishte lindur, i ati e kishte pagëzuar me emrin çifut Saul, por ky emër, ndoshta për shkak të përshtatjes në latinishte, ju ndryshua në Paul. [16]. Babai i tij ishte mjeshtër e i pasur tregtarë, zanat që kishte trashiguar edhe i biri [17]. Ka shumë të ngjarë që rininë e tij ta ketë kaluar në Tatsus, si çifut. Megjithëse “Veprat e Apostujve” sygjerojnë se kishte studjuar  (filozofinë greke) në Jerusalem, nën drejtimin e feariseut Gamaliel [18], në vetë letrat e tija thotë se ai kurrë nuk kishte qenë në Jerusalem!
Mbi të gjitha, Pali ishte fanatik çifut, madje shumë aktiv, i cili si pjestarë i “racës së zgjedhur” nuk dëshironte të dëgjonte se në Palestinë ishte paraqitur një profet, që pretendonte të ishte Mesia. Shkurt, u bë kundërshtar i rrept i Jezusit dhe fanatik i madh kundër pasuseve të tij, i palodhur në dëmtimin dhe mizorinë e tyre. Në fund, protagonisti kryesor i transformimit të sektit hebraik në religjion botrorë [19]. 
Ai tha: "Keni dëgjuar sigurisht për sjelljen time të dikurshme në Judaizëm. Si e salvoja mbi  çdo masë Kishën e Hyjit dhe u mundoja t'a shkatrroi ate" [20] 
Nuk kishte mëshirë kundër besimtarëve: "...E qitën jasht qytetit dhe e vranë me gurë. Dëshmitarët i ulen petkat te këmbët e një djaloshi që quhej Saul (Pal). Ndërsa po e mbytnin me gurë, Stjefni lutej e thoshte: "O Jezus Zot, merre shpirtin tim" Atëherë ra në gjunj dhe bërtiti me zë të madh: "O Zot, mos ua merr këtë për mëkat". Posa i tha këto fjalë ndrroi jetë"[21].  Dhe: Edhe Sauli e dha pëlqimin e vet për vrasjen e Shtjefnit. Po atë ditë u bë salvim i madh kundër kishës në Jerusalem. Të gjithë me përjashtim të apostujve, u shpërndan nëpër krahinat e Judesë e të Samarisë. Disa njerëz të përshpirtshëm e varrosen Stjefnin dhe bënë gjëmë të madhe për të.  Ndërkaq, Sauli bënte çmosin për ta asgjësuar kishën, hynte nëpër shtëpi, merrte burra e gra e i dorëzonte në burg.[22]  
Ka të ngjarë, që tregimi mbi vdekjen e Shtjefnit, ose së paku prezenca e Palit aty të mos jetë i vërtetë,  sepse siç thotë vetë, ende nuk e kishte vizituar Jeruslemin. Shkrimet e Palit mbi ngjarjet  në Jerusalem kanë burim të panjohur, por studjesit pretendojnë që informatat t’i ketë marrur nga Koncili i Tarsusit (ose prej qytetit sirian të Antiokut) përmes Sanhedrinit të Jerusalemit [23]. Ai nuk e kishte takur kurrë Jezusin. Sidoqoftë, menjëherë pas vrasjes së Shtjefnit, Pali u nis prej Tarsusit (ose Antiokut) për Damask gjithnjë si armik i Jezusit, por gjatë rrugës ngjau mrekullia e madhe. Siç tregon vetë, në rrugë i ishte paraqitur vizioni (ëndërr) i Jezusit [24] i cili e kishte shtrirë për tokë, dhe kur ishte zgjuar, ishte zgjuar me mendim krejt tjeteër për Jezusin dhe pasuesit e tij. Aty ju paraqit drita psikologjike e Jezusit i cili  e dërgoi predikues të ti tek njerëzit. Kështu nga një vrasës i tillë, Pali ndrron mendje dhe veshë pektat e një besimtari. Hynë në qytetin e Damaskut, antarësohet në grupin e besimtarëve të Jezusit dhe fillon të predikojë. Por, meqenëse ishte i njohur për paudhësitë e tija, si nga mbreti Aretas IV, ashtu edhe nga komuniteti çifut, u urdhërua të largohet menjëherë dhe u përzu andej [25]. Atëherë ai udhëtoi nëpër vende të tjera, duke proklamuar konvertimin, për tri vjetë me radhë. 
Më vonë, do të filloi të shkruaj letra të shumta nëpër qytet duke ftuar njerëzit në fenë e re, fenë e Palit që hyjnizon Jezusin, lejon të ndaluarën dhe anëtarësohet në grupin fanatik që më vonë do ta marrë emrin Kristijan [26]. Çka bëri ai për afërsisht një dekadë pas konvertimit, mbetet misteri, sepse as letrat e tij, as Veprat e Apostujve nuk thonë gjë të qartë. 
Letrat e mbijetuara që pretendohen të jenë të Palit, në periudha të ndryshme të jetës së tij, na japin një pasqyrë mbi predikimet e tij dhe një dukje se si do të ketë qenë ajo. “S’kam pse të mburrem – u thoshte Korinthianëve – sepse kjo më është ngarkuar dhe mjerë unë po nuk predikova Ungjillin” [27]. Duke proklamuar mesazhin, nxitë Timoteun II: të predikojë, të kritikojë,  të qortojë e të këshillojë me durim [28]. Pamvarsisht nëse këto janë letrat e shkruara nga Pali apo nga dikush tjeter, këto na japin një rrjet të madh  gjeografik
Në letrat e ti, ai ngatrronte idhujtarinë romake, dhe filozofinë greke me doktrinat e fesë së re që me këtë t'i përshtatet idhujtarisë së Perandorisë Romake, që ishte bërë traditë e tyre, kështuqë kur ai vërejti se romakët nuk bëhen synet,  edhe vetë e ndaloi synetimin [29],  kur pa se ata vetë e hanë mishin e derrit [30] dhe ndalimet tjera, ai ua lejoj ato. Kur pa se ata besojnë në shumë zotra dhe bijt e tyre, shpalli hyjnin e Jezusit dhe tha se ai është biri i Tij. Me këtë ai punoi në afrimin e krishterimit me idhujtarinë pagane të Romës dhe me filozofinë greke, prandaj romakët nuk u kristjanizuan, por të krishterët u romanizuan. 
Një numër i madh i dietarëve dhe i historianëve të krishterë besojnë se Pali e pranoi kristjanizmin që ta devijojë me dinakërinë e ti. Në Romë ai qëndroi dy vjetë. U arrestua dhe u burgos në burgun romak, u gjykua me vdekje në gjygjin e Nero’s dhe u ekzekutua me shpatë, tre mile larg Romës, në vitin 67 apo 68. 
Të gjitha sektet e krishtera e konsiderojnë si predikues i madh i popujve dhe si shenjtëri e parë, se ai është nxënës i parë i Jezusit dhe udhëheqës i tyre. Ai është keru i kishës prespektive, kurse papnia janë zavendësit e tij. Edhe pse nuk e ka parë Jezusin, llogaritet njëri ndër apostujt në shikim të shoqërimit shpirtërorë. Ai vetë pretendonte se është i ngjajshëm me apostullin më të famshëm - Pjetrin., kurse te Protestantët Pjetri nuk është gjë më i mirë se Pali. Të gjitha sektet e krishtera thonë se letrat e Palit jan shkruar me inspirim dhe se janë të shenjta sikurse ungjijt.  Pali, Beslidhjen e Vjeter e anulon plotësisht dhe ligjet e saja i ndryshon sipas hamendjes së tij. Në letren e Hebrenjve 7:18-19 prej përkthimit arab të botuar më 1860 thuhet: Këndej zhbëhet rregullorja e mëparshme për shkak të paaftësisë dhe dobësisë së saj, sepse asgjë s'ka përsosur ligji..." Në të njëjten leter 8:7 dhe 13 thuhet: "Po të kishte qenë me të vërtetë Beslidhja e parë pa të meta, nuk ishte dashur t'i bëhej vend tjetrës..." Kur thotë: "TE RENE” dëshmon se e para është e plakur, tash çka plaket  e vjetrohet   është afër zhdukjes. Në të njëjtën letër gjithashtu thuhet: "Kështu shfuqizon kultin e parë për të vendosur të dytin..."
Pali varrosi pastërtinë e mënyrës së jetës që pruni Jezusi, për të ngjallë një besim tjetër krejt opozitar që u binte për shtat idhujtarëve. Me befasi dramatike, ai lajmëroi se i ishte paraqitur Jezusi në vizion (ëndërr) dhe ai kishte vendosur të bëhet pasues i tij. Megjithate, ai priti edhe tri vjetë të tjera në Arabi e Damask, para se të kthehej në Jerusalem e të lajmrojë apostujt për ngjarjen e kësaj mrekullie [31]. Madje as për ëndrrën nuk ishte i sigurtë: "Duhet të krenohem - thotë ai - punëkotë! Pra, po ia nisi me vegime e zbulesa të Zotit. E njoh një njeri në Krishtin, i cili para katëmbëdhjet vjetësh a ishte në trupin e vet: nuk e di a ishte jasht trupit nuk e di. E di Hyji. Ky njeri qe ngritur në të tretin qiell. Dhe e di se ky njeri - a ishte në trup a jasht trupit nuk e di, e di Hyji. Ka qenë ngjitur në Parriz dhe ka dëgjuar fjalë të paspjegueshme të cilat njeriu nuk guxon t'i përsëritë. Për atë njeri të tillë do të krenohem e jo për vetvete. Nuk do të lavbdohem përveç me ligështi (të mira) [32]. Pra, Pali nuk dinte se njeriu në vegimin (Vizionin) e tij ishte "në trup" apo "jasht trupit". Vizioni i tij në fjalët e patregueshme dhe të papërsëritura, por që sipas këti "Vizioni" ndryshoi krejt rrënja e kristjanizmit, për t'u bërë një kristjanizëm i ri paulijan, me rregulla të reja opozitare me ligjet e Moisiut sipas të cilave veproi Jezusi.
Njeriu që asnjëherë nuk e pa Jezusin, nga një vrasës brutal dhe i paskrupullt u shëndrrua në një "mësues" më "gjenial" i kristjanizmit. Ai mori "vizionin" nga Jezusi, duke shpallë injorancë të plotë mbi apostujt që nuk ju ndanë jezusit gjatë gjithë jetës. Apostujt i shpalli "hipokritë" për arsye se ata nuk pajtoheshin dhe ishin në kondradikcion të plotë me mësimet e tij. Tani ishte vetë Pali që zinte vendin e parë: "Por në saje të hirit të Hyjit, jam ky që jam, dhe hiri i tij në lidhje me mua nuk ka qenë i kotë. Madje u mundova të veproi më shumë se të gjithë ata, njëmend, jo unë vetëm, por edhe hiri i Hyjit me mua..." [33]. Pali ‘ishte’ më i zgjuar dhe punonte më shumë se njëmbëdhjetë apostujt tjerë së bashku!.
Pali thotë se ishte profet i Zotit: "...sepse atë as nuk e mora as nuk e mësova prej ndonjë njeriu, por ma zbuloi Jezu Krishti... Porse kur Ati që më zgjodhi qyshë në krahrorin e nënës dhe më thirri me hirin e vet, i pëlqeu ta zbulojë në  mua Birin e Vet..." [34]. Por, po të shohim idetë e Palit, gati në gjysmën e "Testaminit të ri", dhe t'i krahasojmë ato me Ligjin e Përtrirë 18:22, apo me Ungjillin e Mateut 24:24,  do të shohim se Pali mund të ishte vetëm një profet gënjeshtarë për të cilët lajmroi Jezusi. Ai për këto llojë profetësh dha disa shenja që sipas Biblës, ndoshta do të vërtetojnë “profetësinë” e Palit:
- Profetësia e profetëve të rrejshëm nuk ka sukses,
- Profetët dhe Mesihët e rrejshëm mund të bëjnë mrekulli të mëdha,
- profetët e rrejshëm bien fruta të idhëta,
Profetët e rrejshëm do të thonë se është e mjaftueshme t'i thuhet Jezusit Zot, për të shpëtuar.
- Profetët e rrejshëm do të profetizojnë në emrin e Jezusit,
Profeti i rrejshëm mund t'i hedh djallëzitë dhe të bëhet shumë i devotshëm, etj.
Profetësia e Palit, lidhje me ardhjen e dytë të Jezusit, që qëndron në letren e parë të Selanikëve (4:16-18), jep të kuptojmë gjithashtu se ai ishte një profet i rrejshëm. Ai tha, pra se me zbritjen e Jezusit, ai do të takohej me te diku në hapsirë (në ajër) dhe kjo do të ndodhte derisa ata ishin gjallë, por kjo nuk u realizua.
Në Veprat e Apostujve (23:6), Pali thotë se ishte Farise bir fariseu. Athua, Jezusi zgjodhi një farise për t'i dhënë vizionin e ti, kurse në Ungjillin e Mateut (23:15) për Jezusin Farisenjt ishin hipokrit, fëmijët e ferrit, etj.  Pali deklaron se ligji është i vdekur (Romakëve 7:6), se Ligji është i mallkuar se ata që mbështeten në veprat e ligjit janë në mallkim. Ai gjithashtu deklaron se Kontrata e Zotit është e vjetruar (Hebrenjve 8:13), etj [35] 
Apostujt me rrethin e besimtarëve tashmë njiheshin me emrin Nazarenas. Ata kishin qenë më të afërtit e Jezusit kur ai ishte në tokë, dhe nuk mund ta pranonin si të vërtetë konvertimin e Palit. Skepticizmi i tyre mori kulmin, atëherë kur Pali filloi të predikojë një doktrinë të ndryshme dhe kontradiktore nga ajo që ata kishin dëgjuar prej Jezusit. 
Nazarenët kishin rënë në pozitë të atillë që e kishin të pamundur të besojnë se Jezusi, duke predikuar i kishte ushtruar dhe bindur derisa ai ishte në mesin e tyre, ndërsa tani kishte vendosur që mësimet e tij t’i ndryshojë, madje përmes një njeriu që kurrë nuk e kishte takuar. Argumenti i Palit me Xhejmsin – kryetarin e Nazaretëve, nuk ka ndonjë rëndësi [36]. 
Eshtë më se e sigurtë se Pali ishte i refuzuar prej Nazarenëve, të cilët i mbanin mend shumë mirë persekutimet e që ai u bënte ithtarëve të Jezusit. Ishte vetëm influenca e Barnabës që Pali u pranua në mesin e tyre. Barnaba mendonte se Pali do të interesohej e do të ndiqte mësimet e Jezusit, prej atyre që kishin kaluar vite pranë tij. Por Pali, duke e ndjer veten fajtor dhe duke e kuptuar se pranimi në mesin e tyre nuk ishte meritë e ti, u kthye në Tatsus i inatosur. 
Shumica e të afërmve të Jezusit shkuan në Antiok [37], për t’i ikur persekutimeve romake e hebreje dhe formuan atje një komunitet të madh që për liderë të tyre caktuan Barnabën. Ata e jetonin jetën e tyre sipas rregullave dhe ligjit që i kishte porositur Jezusi. Në besimin e tyre filluan të pranojnë edhe johebrejt, dhe kështu së pari herë u lajmrua emërtimi Kristijanizëm, term më shumë abuzues se sa deskriptues [38]. 
Sidoqoftë, Barnaba kishte vendosur të përhapë mësimet e Jezusit. Shkoi në Tatsus dhe pruri Palin në Antiok. Kjo është hera e dytë që Pali takohet ballë për ballë me njerëzit që i kishte persekutuar. Edhe këtu ata i bënë të njëjtën pritje të ftoftë që i kishin bërë në Jerusalem. Por sërish, falë Barnabës u pranua në mesin e tyre. 
Përfundimisht, Barnaba dhe Pali, të shoqëruar nga Marku (nipi i Barnabës, nga motra), u nisen në udhëtimin e tyre të parë misionarë, për Greqi dhe Ilirik. 
Në Greqi gjetën besimin idhujtar në zotra të shumtë dhe në mendjen e tyre nuk kishte ndonjë problem në thirrjen e besimit të një zoti më shumë apo më pak, problemi qëndronte në thirrjen e besimit të Një Zoti të Vetëm. Për këtë arsye, Pali ishte i gatshëm të bëjë një kompromis të mësimeve të Jezusit në mënyrë që t’a bëjë të pranueshme në mesin e tyre. 
Barnaba nuk mund të pajtohej me këtë shkelje flagrante të mësimeve që i kishte predikuar Jezusi, prandaj ashtu siç thuhet në Veprat e Apostujve 15:39-40, mori Markun dhe u nda prej Palit, për të shkuar në vendlindjen e tij në Kipër. Ndërkohë që Pali bashkë me Pjetrin udhëtuan në prendim, deri në Iliri. 
Në lindje, Barnaba me Markun mundoheshin të përhapnin mësimet monoteiste të Jezusit dhe hasnin në kundërshtime të rrepta, ndërsa në Prendim, Pali përhapte mësimet e përziera me idhujtari, dhe meqë ato mësime nuk kishin ndonjë ndryshim të madh prej besimeve të vendit, kundërshtimet ishin më të vogla. Tashmë, Pali kishte deklaruar lidhje me “lidhshmërinë vizionale” që kishte me Jezusin si autoritet hyjnor dhe përmes këti vizioni ua bënte më të lehtë paganëve për t’i pranuar mësimet e Jezusit, të cilat në të vërtetë nuk ishin të Jezusit, por mësimet e Palit. Ai, përmes vizualitetit me “autoritetin hyjnor të Jezusit” predikonte se Ungjilli nuk ishte vetëm për hebrejt, por për të gjithë ata që ishin të gatshëm të besojnë. Duke kontradiktuar kështu, jo vetëm mësimet e Jezusit por edhe të Mojsiut, ai ngjalli kundërshtime jo vetëm tek ithtarët e Jezusit, por edhe tek hebrejt. Prandaj, ishte shumë e qartë pse ai kishte vendosur të përhapë  mësimet e tij në mesin e popujve që urrenin hebrejt dhe tek ata të cilët asnjëherë nuk kishin patur rast t’i dëgjonin mësimet e Jezusit nga ndonjë njeri tjeter. 
Pali arsyeton doktrinën e tij të re me përdorimin e kësaj analogjie tek letra e dërguar Romakëve 7:1-4  Kjo analogji  qartë tregon se Pali bënte ndryshime ndërmjet Jezusit dhe “Krishtit”. Sipas arsyetimit të tij, ligji që kishte pru Jezusi, nuk ishte më i nevojshëm pas “vdekjes” së tij. Tashmë, ligjet nuk ishin të Jezusit, por të Krishtit, përmes të cilit kishte pru një ligjë tjeter. Ata që këmbëngulnin në mësimet origjinale të Jezusit, duhej të kundërshtoheshin.
Por, Pali nuk ishte i sigurtë në vizionin e tij (2 Korinthianëve 12:2-5) Pra, nuk dinte nëse njeriu që takoj i ishte paraqitur “në trup” apo “jasht trupit”?! Kërkonte në besim të verbër të predikimeve të tij dhe inatosej që apostujt nuk i bindeshin këti predikimi, madje, ironikisht i akuzonte ata për ndryshimin e Ungjijve: (Galatians 1:6-9)  Pak më vonë, duke emërtuar Xhejmsin, Pjetrin dhe Barnabën, thotë: “Po kur unë pashë se ata nuk ecnin drejt sipas së vërtetës së ungjillit, i thashë Pjetrit përpara të gjithëve: “Në qoftë se ti, që je Juda, rron porsi johebrenjtë dhe jo si Judenjtë, pse i detyron johebrenjtë të rrojnë si Judenj?...” [39]. Nga kjo, qartë kuptohet për ekzistimin e një Ungjilli tjetër, të një Ungjilli që Zoti ja kishte reveluar Jezusit, e që asnjë herë nuk u regjistrua. Duket se Pali këtu i referohet ati Ungjilli që ende ishte i memorizuar, prej atyre që  kishin qenë të  pandarë prej Jezusit, apo ndoshta të Ungjillit të Barnabës që  do të zhdukej tre shekuj më vonë, pas Koncilit të Nikeas. 
Ligji i Zotit ishte i shkruar nëpër libra të ndryshëm, dhe Pali sa herë i drejtohet ligjit, ai nuk flet për Ungjillin që kemi sot në duar, sepse ai ende nuk ekzistonte, por flet për librat e mëparshëm. Cilët mund të ishin ato? Mbase: Libri i Ligjit (Joshua 8:34), Libri i Luftrave të Zotit (Numrat 21:14), Libri i të Drejtit (II Samuel 1:18),  Libri i Samuelit (I Samuel 10:25), Libri i bëmave të Salomonit (I Mbretërve 11:41),  libri i Kronikëve të mbretërve të Izraelit (II Mbretërve 13:8),  libri i Kronikëve të mbretit të Judës (II Mbretërve 21:25), libri i shikuesit Samuel (I Kronikëve 29:29), libri i Nathanit (II Kronikëve 9:29), analet e profetit Shemajah (II kronikëve 12:15), kronikat e profetit Ido (II Kronikëve 13:22), libri i mbretit të Judës dhe të Izraelit (II Kronikëve 16:11 dhe 36:8), analet e Jehut (II Kronikëve 20:34), shkrimet e profeti Isaia (II Kronikëve 26:22), libri i mbretërve të Izraelit (II Kronikëve 33:18), Vajtimet (II Kronikëve 35:25), vizioni i profetit Isaia (II Kronikëve 32:32), libri i Kronikave (Nehemihah 12:23), etj  
Sidoqoftë, mësimet e Palit kishin konsekuenca të mëdha, të cilat ai sigurisht nuk mund t’i mendonte dhe të cilat do të bënin jehonë pas vdekjes së tij. Ungjilli i tij i “Krishtit” jo vetëm që ndryshoj mësimet e Jezusit, por përgaditi drejtimin e ndryshimit të idesë së popullit, se “kush në të vërtetë ishte Jezusi”? Jezusi u bë një koncept manipulimi që u përzie me hyjnin e Zotit. Kjo figurë imagjinare e shenjtërisë së Krishtit, u përvetësue në shtresat intelektuale greke e romake dhe u shkrinë  në  filozofinë  e tyre. 
Pikëpamjet e tyre (me paulianët) mbi ekzistencën, ishin trianësore; pikëpamje e “Zotit si At” [40], dhe pikëpamje e “Birit të Zotit” [41], por që duhej instaluar edhe “Shpirti i Shenjtë” për të formuar trinitetin [42], që do t’i përgjigjej trinitetit të  tyre pagan. Shën Agustini nga Hippo (354-430), nuk ishte i kënaqur me këtë dhe thoshte: “Filozofët flasin të lirshëm... megjithate, ne nuk themi nëse janë dy apo tre principe, dy apo tre zotra...” [43] 
Filozofia Platonike është mbështetur në këtë abstrakcion metafizik, ashtuqë tre principet origjinale janë reprezentuar në sistemin platonik në tre zotra të unifikuar mes vetes prej një  gjeneracioni misterioz dhe veçënarisht Logos është  konsideruar në karakterin e Birit, Atit dhe Krijuesit e sunduesit të botës [44]. Me kalimin e kohës, identifikimi arbitrar i “Krishtit” me “Logos-in” e Platonit u bashkë  dyzuan në një, dhe kështu lindi “doktrina trinitare” e më në fund u kurorëzua me ortodoksizmin kristjan.
Paganët, të cilët asokohe përqafuan “Ungjillin”, të nxitur nga kjo filozofi, filluan të mendojnë se edhe apostujt besojnë të njëjtën gjë. Kështu u bashkangjit një numër i konsiderueshëm filozofësh, duke formuar një “sekt” të ri të religjionit kristijan, duke i dhënë rëndësi të madhe “religjionit” platonik [45]. Derisa çdonjëri kishte koncepcion të ndryshëm mbi ate se ç’ka dashur të thotë Platoni, ndikoj në   shumimin e ‘izmave’ në mes të kristijanëve. Siç thotë Gibbon: “Emri i Platonit u respektua tek të krishterët ortodoks dhe u abuzua te heretikët si një përzierje e të vërtetës me intrigën...” [46].  
Vetë Pali, asnjëherë nuk predikoj doktrinën trinitare, as Hyjninë e Jezusit! Doktrina e tij e përzier me doktrinën platonike, hapi derën e koncepcionit të gabuar dhe përgaditi terrenin për formimin e doktrinës katolike. Atë që Pali ja bëri mësimeve të Jezusit, të tjerët ja bënë mësimeve të Palit! KY proces arrijti kulmin në doktrinën trinitare të Athanasiusit që u zyrtarizua në ‘krishterizimin ortodoks’ në Koncilin e Nikeas në vititn 325 të erës sonë.
 Kredoja Athanasiane, që u emërua kështu pas Athanasiusit, por që u kompozua afërsisht një shekull pas Kredos së Nikeas, ka qenë atribuar dhe formuluar për Romankatolikët e Kishës së Afrikës së Veriut. Sipas mendimit të P. Quesnel, Shën Athanasiusi nuk është autor i Kredos që lexohet frekuentësisht nëpër kisha. Nuk duket se ka ekzistuar edhe një shekull pas vdekjes së tij. Dhe në fund, origjinali është shkruar latinisht diku në provincat prendimore. Patriarku i Konstantinopojës – Genadius ka qenë aq i çuditur me këtë komponim ordinarë, saqë e ka quajtur si punë e njeriut të dehur [47]. 
Eshtë e rëndësishme të thuhet se asnjë prej librave që përmban “Testamenti i Ri” nuk përmendë doktrinën trinitare. Një verset, tek letra e parë e Gjonit (5:7) flet për unitetin e treshit, për të cilin Isak Newton mendon se është futur shumë kohë pas Gjonit.
Gibbon thotë: “Në shekullin XI-XII, Bibla është Korrektuar nga Lanfranc – Kryepeshkop i Kanterburit dhe nga Nikolasi – Kardinal liberian i Kishës Romake...” [48].  
Konsekuenca e doktrinës trinitare, si doktrinë inkarnimi, u shqyrtua në Koncilin e Efesusit në vititn 431 dhe asaj të Kalcedonit në vitin 451, si bazë e formimit të idesë së “Jezusit zot” prej Koncilit të Nikeas [49]. Por, deri në Koncilin e Konstantinopojës, në vitin 680, doktrina trinitare nuk u zyrtarizua [50]. Për këtë arsye nuk është e habitshme që diktrina inkarnuese nuk përmendet në “Testamentin e Ri”. Verseti tek Gjoni 5:7, është ekspresion  që vërteton gjuhën e Palit 1 Timoteut 3:16.
Doktrina e inkarnimit që gjendet tek Ungjilli sipas Gjonit, nuk mund të vihet për dëshmi arsyetimi, sepse Ungjilli i Gjonit u shkrua një gjysëm shekulli pas vdekjes së Palit, si rezultat i filozofisë platonike. Nuk ka qenë i shkruar nga Apostuli Gjon, dhe nuk është dëshmi e njeriut që ka jetuar kur jetonte Jezusi. Kështu, shumë ndryshe prej tre Ungjijve sinoptik, dhe nganjëherë i kontradikton ato. Megjithate, Kisha Romake e ka konsideruar si “fjalë të inspiruar” e Zotit, si e lirë prej të gjitha gabimeve. Madje, as në këtë Ungjill nuk gjendet fjala “trinitet” apo “inkarnim”. As Jezusi, as Pali nuk kanë predikuar diçka të tillë.
Cka u bë me Nazarenët?  Ato u bënë një numër i madh njerëzish dhe u ndanë duke formuar kështu dy komunitete. Njëri në Jerusalem (në krye me Xhejmsin) dhe tjetri në Antiok (në krye me Barnabën). Barnaba dhe pasuesit predikonin e praktikonin fenë që ua kishte mësuar vetë Jezusi [51]. Duke ndjekur shembullin e Jezusit, ata vazhdonin të zbatonin praktikën fundamentale të Mojsiut. Faleshin në Senagoga në kohë të caktuara, agjëronin siç kishte agjëruar Jezusi, u jepshin të dhjetën e pasurisë nevojqarëve të komunitetit, festonin sabathin dhe festat që kishte festuar Jezusi, pritnin bagëtinë që e kishin të lejuar me emrin e Krijuesit, praktikonin synetinë, etj. Madje, 15 bishopët e parë të Jerusalemit që ishin hebrej të bërë synet [52]. Romakët dhe gjentilët nuk shihnin ndonjë ndryshim ndërmjet hebrejve dhe nazarenëve. Në vitin 70-të, kur u shëmb tempulli i Solomonit dhe u masakrua gati e gjithë popullata hebreje, Të njëjtin fat patën edhe nazarenët [53]. Ata që refuzuan çdo kompromis u shpallen heretikë dhe skizmatikë. Disa mbetën në Pella, disa u vendosen nëpër fshatrat e Damaskut, por shumica e tyre u vendos në Alepo të Sirisë Veriore. Në Romë, gjendja ishte e njëjtë. Një grup që njihej me emrin Galilean, që përfshinte nazaretë dhe zaleotë, nën përgjegjësinë e Nero-s, u shkatrruan nga zjarri i madh i Romës. Veç kësaj, nazaretët e Romës ishin të detyruar me një taksë të veçantë. Persekutimet e tyre ndikuan në përhapjen e tyre në gjithë Perandorinë, e në kontakte me popujt tjerë, përhapen mësimet e Jezusit. Komuniteti që ata formonin, jetonin në stilin e jetës që Jezusi kishte jetuar. 
Jezusi fliste gjuhën aramaike [54], një dialekt i arabishtes, e cila ishte gjuhë e pashkruar. Ungjijt e parë u shkruan në gjuhën hebraike. Në këtë kohë, asnjëri prej ungjijve nuk u pranua as që u refuzua. Mvarej prej komunitetit të krishterë të vendosë se cilit libër do t’i përmbahet. Mvarsisht se cilin Ungjill kishin dëgjuar, çdo komunitet mori drejtim të ndryshëm. Ata që ndoqën shembullin e Barnabës, e mbanin ate për burim, ndërsa ata që ndoqën shembullin e Palit, e mbajtën për burim të tijën [55]. Kur besimtarët që kishin mësuar fenë nga Jezusi vdiqën, mëkëmbës të tyre i zgjidhte komuniteti, mvarsisht nga njohuria që kishin për fenë dhe nga frika që kishin për Zotin [56]. 
Ata kanë qenë shërbëtor të shërbëtorëve të Zotit. Sidoqoftë, me kalimin e kohës, kjo pozitë u bë dëshirë e atyre që donin të mbanin në dorë poste zyrtare, sidomos pas institucionit të sinodeve. Hierarkia priftërore, që kishte bazë mësimet e Jezusit, filloi të zbehet, e kjo shkonte në interes të Romakëve, të cilët nuk donin t’i braktisnin zotrat e tyre. 
Deri në fund të shekullit të tretë pas Jezusit, ndërmjet Nazaretëve dhe Paulinianëve nuk kishte ndonjë ndryshim të madh. Termi “i krishterë (kristijan)” kaq qenë përdorur edhe për ato që kanë ndjekur rrugën e Jezusit, edhe për ato që kan besuar Krishtin (e Palit). Nëse ndonjëri ka besuar Zotin por ka refuzuar të paguaj tatim për zotrat romak, ka qenë arsye e mjaftueshme për tu persekutuar [57]. 
Persekutimet e hershme të “kristijanëve” arritën kulmin në Ediktin e Diokletianit  dhe Galeriusit në vitin 303. Ka qenë përpjekje finale për të zhdukur krishterizmin  e cilësdo formë. Kishat janë konfiskuar. Ungjijt janë djegur dhe të gjithë kristjanët janë vënë jasht ligjit të mbrojtjes. Ata kanë mund të persekutohen pa patur të drejtë për vetëmbrojtje. Megjithate, persekutimet e pasuesve të mësimeve të Jezusit kanë qenë më të shpeshta e më të ashpërta. 
Religjioni paulijan u popullarizua më shumë, sidomos pas shëmbjes së tempullit të Solomonit në vitin 70-të dhe pas rebelimit të hebrejve në vititn 132. Pasuesit e Palit nuk u persekutuan në masën që persekutoheshin pasuesit e Jezusit dhe të Mojsiut. Krishterimi paulijan ishte më shumë i pranuar tek popujt që nuk ishin hebrej të lindur. Kështu, tani,  ishte populli i nazaretëve që besonin Jezusin dhe ishin pasues të tij,  dhe të krishterët që besonin “Krishtin” dhe ishin pasues të Palit.
Institucioni që u rrit nga mësimet e Palit, ka arritur në ditët tona në masë si Kristjanizëm zyrtar, ndërsa ata që vazhdojnë të pasojnë mësimet e Jezusit janë grupacione të vogla. 


DONATISTET DHE ARIANET

Konstantini bëri një përzierje politike të religjionit të kishës zyrtare me religjionin e vjetër të shtetit Romak. Ai publikisht nuk pranoi, nuk refuzoi as që i dha rëndësi njërës mbi tjetren. Ai i mbroi të dyja. Veprimet e tij japin të kuptosh se tolerimi i Kishës Zyrtare ka qenë bazuar në arsye politike për të mbajtur pozitën e Perandorit dhe jo për të pranuar fenë kristjane [58]. Konstantini unifikoi Sabathin (të shtundën – që kishte celebruar Jezusi) e kishës zyrtare me të dielen – ditën e adhurimit të zotit të diellit Dies Solis [59]. Ai mori masa për futjen e simboleve pagane në fenë e re të krishterimit, gjegjësisht në Kishën Zyrtare. Edhe kryqi që kishte qenë simbol i zotit të diellit Dies Solis Romak, u bë simbol i krishterimit dhe tashmë në sistemin perandorak nuk kishte ndonjë ndryshim nga të qenurit të krishterë ose pagan. Gibbon thotë se ushtarët e Perandorisë Romake, shumë kohë më parë, në krahrorin e tyre mbanin kryqin për simbol [60]. Vetëm brenda një viti 1200 burra u baptizuan në Romë, pa numruar këtu një numër të konsiderueshëm grashë e fëmijësh. Për çdo konvertim, Konstantini premtonte gurë të çmuar me 24 copa flori [61]. Kristijanët unitarian të Afrikës Veriore, refuzonin të adhurojnë zotrat romak dhe të pranojnë perandorët e tyre. Ata gjithashtu refuzuan kompromisin që kishte bërë Kisha Zyrtare. Konflikti me zyrtarër romak dhe me Kishën Romake arriti kulmin, kur ata zgjodhën priftin unitarian Donatusin – për liderë. Ai u zgjodh si Arqipeshkvi i Karthagës në vitin 313 kur u mbajt Edikti i Milanos.Dhe, për një kohë të shkurtë, ai u bë udhëheqës i qindra priftërinjve, njëri prej të cilëve ishte edhe në Romë. Lideri i Kishës zyrtare u përpoq ta zavendësoj Donatusin me një prift tjeter nga paria e tij me emrin Cacealian [62].Meqë Konstandini e përkrahte pozitën e Cacealianit, thirri donatisët t’a pranojnë ate, por, ata nuk mund t’a pranonin seriozisht faktin se e gjithë Perandoria Romake u krishterizua brënda natës. Duke patur të freskët dhunën që romakët ua kishin bërë besimtarëve, ata refuzuan. Dhe, pasi plani për të bashkuar Kishën Zyrtare me Kishën Unitariane dyshtoi, ushtria romake mbi to filloi masakrimet. Priftërisnjt mbyteshin nëpër kisha. Kufoma njerëzish hudheshin nëpër shpella. Shkrimet e tyre zhdukeshin pa gjurmë, dhe vetëm një pjesë e vogël e tyre arrijtën në ditët tona. 
Një fat të tillë e patën edhe Unitarianët e Aleksandrisë - një qendër e rëndësishme e Krishterizmit. Prisi i tyre Ariusi ndiqte mësimet e Jezusit dhe refuzonte ato të Palit. Ai thoshte se Jezusi ishte një krijesë njerëzore e Zotit, por që Zoti me dëshirën e vet shpirtërisht e kishte ngritur dhe e kishte pajisur me misionin profetik... “Nëse Jezusi vërtetë është  “Bir i Zotit” del se “Ati ka ekzistuar para Birit” kështuqë në një kohë biri nuk ka ekzistuar. Derisa Zoti është ekzistencë enternale. Jezusi  nuk mund të jetë i tillë... Derisa Jezusi ka qenë i krijuar prej Zotit, ai nuk mund të posedojë atributet e përjetësisë. Vetëm Zoti është i përjetshëm. Derisa Jezusi është krijesë, ai ka ndryshuar gjatë fazave jetësore, vetëm Zoti është i pandryshueshëm...[63]  Meqenëse këto nuk u pëlqenin as Aleksandrit as Athanasiusit që ishte lider i kishës Zyrtare në Aleksandri, Ariusi dhe besimtarët që besonin si ai u shpallën “heretikë”. Në qytet të gjithë njerëzit filluan luftën dhe kur Konstandini dëgjoi për këtë, u detyrua të ndërhyjë. U shkroi një peticion Aleksandrit dhe Ariusit dhe kërkoi bashkimin e tyre, por kjo nuk pati sukses. 
Konstandini thirri të gjithë prijësit në Koncilin e Nikeas në vitin 325 në të cilën u pranua “Doktrina e Vërtetë Trinitare”, doktrinë opozitare e mësimeve të Ariusit. Pas këti Koncili, lufta më e ashpër filloi kundër Ungjijve të pa autorizuar. Si rezultat 1.5 milion njerëz u vranë. Vetë fakti se asnjëri prej shkrimeve të para vitit 325 sot nuk ekziston në përbërjen e Biblës, tregon se librat e pranuara prej Kishës Zyrtare, nuk janë asnjë prej origjinaleve të shkruara [64]. 
Në këtë Koncil, religjioni shtetror u bë Krishterimi i Kishës Zyrtare apo Trinitare dhe ato me pikëpamje të ndryshme u shpallën “heretikë” (Nazaretët, Ebionitët, Arianët dhe Donatistët) dhe iu nënshtruan persekutimeve. Vetë Ariusi u helmua dhe vdiq në Konstantinopol në vitin 336.
Ironikisht, Konstandini vdiq si pjestarë i Krishterimit Unitarian dhe u baptizua dy vjetë para vdekjes nga Bishopi Eusebius i Nikomedisë. Biri i tij Konstantius ishte gjithashtu Arian, kështuqë për një kohë, arianët “marrin frymë” më lirshëm në pjesën Lindore të Perandorisë Romake. Konstantiusi organizoi Koncilin e Riminit në vitin 360 ku morën pjesë 400 Bishopë nga Spanja, Italia, Afrika, Britania dhe Ballakani. Në këtë Koncil, u pranua kredoja e propozuar nga Bishopi arian se “Biri” nuk është i barabartë me “Atin” – një surprizë e Kishës Zyrtare. Megjithate, kur zyrtarët e Kishës kuptuan gabimin që bënë, tërhoqën përkrahjen dhe rifutën në fuqi vendimet e Koncilit të Nikeas. Kisha zytrare u bë më fuqiplote gjatë sundimit të Perandorit Theodosius – perandor i parë i baptizuar në fenë Trinitare edhe pse i lindur në një familje të krishterë [65]. Vetë Theodosusi formuloi Ediktin mbi “vërtetësinë” Tinitare [66] dhe menjëherë pas saj, në vitin 381ftoi Koncilin e Konstantinopolit në të cilën 150 Bishopë, plotësuan sistemin teologjik të themeluar në Koncilin e Nikeut lidhje me pjesët përbërëse të trinitetit “të shenjtë” [67]. Kanë kaluar afërsisht katër shekuj, derisa doktrina të cilën Jezusi kurrë nuk e ka predikuar, të pranohet në emrin e tij dhe plotësisht të vendoset “e vërteta” mbi Zotin. Kisha Zyrtare që tashmë njihej si Kisha Katolike rriti pushtetin e vet në Perandori, kurse vetë Perandori Theodosisus krijoi metoda efektive për persekutimet e “heretikëve”. Popullsia iu detyrua Kishës me taksa të rënda. Gjatë 15 vjetëve, 15 Edikte të tjera u formuluan për të ndjekur liderët. Tempujt e “heretikëve” u eleminuan pamëshirshëm.U formulua zyra e “inkuizitorëve” të fesë në të cilën ishin personelë të caktuar për të akuzuarit “heretikë”. Këtu e kishte origjinën edhe inkuizicioni i mëvonshëm spanjol, jo nga mësimet e Jezusit, por nga Kodet e Kishës Katolike Romake [68]. Disa prej popujve që mbijetuan persekutimet e Ediktit të Theodosisusit, kaluan në Spanjë (përmes Gotëve). Bishopi Unitarian Priscilliani bashkë me gjashtë të tjerë u ekzekutuan në vitin 385. Dy të tjerë u përjashtuan nga masa e popullit dhe dërguan në ekzil, në Sicili. Kisha Katolike mori pushtetin zyrtar mbi Perandorin dhe në vend të tij, priftërinjt morën fjalën kryesore. Si rezultat i këti bashkëdyzimi politik perandorak, ngjau incidenti i parë ndërmjet Unitarianëve dhe Hebrejve, kur disa murgj trinitar dogjën tempujt e tyre  në qytetin Callinicum të Persisë [69]. 
Në incidentin e dytë, disa banorë të Selanikut mbytën një gjeneral Romak, dhe nën urdhërin e Theodosiusit, ushtria romake mbytë të gjithë banorët që ishin tuabuar në një teatër publik. Vetë Arqipeshkvi trinitar i Milanos – Ambrose (që kishte autoritet mbi Perandorin), ftoi Theodosiusin të bëjë pendim për këtë masakër. Deri në fundin e regjimit të Theodosiusit, Kisha Romake kishte përvetësuar gjithë pasurinë e Perandorisë dhe kishte marrë qëndrim të prerë për të eleminuar të gjitha besimet tjera. Kishte kaluar një kohë e gjetë nga koha që kishte jetuar Jezusi. Historia e vërtetë ndërmjet Nazrenëve dhe Paulianëve ishte ndryshuar plotësisht [70]. Pak njerëz kishin mbetur që mbanin mend falsifikimet që kisha romake u kishte bërë mësimeve të Jezusit. Me rënien e Perandorisë Romake, në Perëndim, influenca e Papës u bë aq e madhe saqë vetë ai vendoste se kush duhet të jetë Perandor i Perandorisë katolike [71]. 


VISIGOTET

Megjithë presionin e Kishës Katolike në Afrikën e Veriut, ithtarët e mësimeve të Jezusit mbetën të pathyeshëm. Nën këtë virtualitet, ky besim u pranua edhe nga Gotët të cilët i përhapën këto mësime në Evropën Jugore. 
Gotët erdhën prej Evropës Veriore nga një vend ku sot gjendet Polonia, rreth vitit 280 para erës sonë, u vendosën rreth detit Baltik dhe rreth (vitit 240 p.e.s) brigjeve të lumit Olga në Rusi, për kushte më të mira jetësore. Kështu, ata u ndanë në dy fise. Ata që u vendosen në brigjet lindore të lumit u njohën me emrin Ostrogotë kurse ata që u vendosen në brigjet prendimore si Visigotë. Nuk është e qartë, nëse Gotët erdhën në kontakt me mësimet e Jezusit para paraqitjes së njeriut të njohur me merin Ulfilas, por është e njohur se gjatë jetës së tij, Visigotët dhe Ostrogotët ranë në kontakt me krishterimin Unitarian. 
Ulfilasi – lider i Visigotëve, shkoi në Konstantinopol menjëherë pas vdekjes së Konstandinit, u takua me Eusebiusin e Nikomedisë (përkrahës i Ariusit, baptizues i Konstandinit dhe këshilltarë i Konstantiusit) dhe u kthye në mesin e popullit të vet i mveshur me detyrën e misionarit unitarian. Jo pa arsye, Konstantiusi e quajti “Mojsiu i ditëve tona” [72].
Për 40 vjetë, Ulfilasi përhapi dritën e besimit tek Gotët. Ai u solli atryre mënyrën e re të jetës. U dha mundësinë e zgjimit të tyre shpirtëror gjë që shkaktoi një hov përparimi kulturor në mesin e tyre si kurrënjëherë më parë. 
Megjithse, mësimet e Ulfilasit u përhapen me shpejtësi, në mesin e popullit u gjetën grupe opozitare që nuk donin të braktisnin zotrat e trashëguar pagan. Pjesa më e madhe e Ostrogotëve dhe e Visigotëve pranuan  besimin Arian dhe e përhapën tek fiset teutonike të Evropës Jugore, sidomos gjatë sundimit të mbretit të Ostrogotëve – Hermanrik, i cili deri në vitin 370 anuloi ndryshimet ndërmjet fiseve Evropjane  në pushtimin e tyre. Ulfilasi formuloi alfabetin e gjuhës Gotike, përktheu “Dhjatën e Vjetër” dhe njërin prej ungjijve të vjetër grek. Ky veprim ishte në kundërshtim me Kishën Katolike e cila ndalon përkthimet e ungjijve në çfarëdo gjuhe, kurse ungjijt e autrizuar të tyre ishin të lejuar vetëm për shtresën priftërore. Derisa ungjilli i përkthyer nga Ulfilasi nuk ishte njëri nga ungjijt zyrtar, ai u bë edhe më i urrejtur. Tani, të njëjtat pergesa që kishin qenë ndërmjet nazarenëve dhe Paulinianëve, ishin paraqitur ndërmjet pasuesve të Ulfilasit  dhe anëtarëve të Kishës Zyrtare. Gjatë tre shekujve, Kisha Zyrtare bëri të pamundërën për të eleminuar Arianizmin në Evropën Jugore, në atë masë që kishte vepruar për eleminimin e Donatistëve dhe Arianëve në Afrikën e Veriut.
Influenca Ariane në Konstantinopol u shua. Katedrala e tyre “Shën Sofia” u muar nga kisha trinitare, kurse tempujt arianë u mbydhën ose u konvertuan në kisha trinitare. Theodosiusi filloi presionin në të gjitha vendet ku dominonte Arianizmi. Vetë Ulfilasi u shpall “heretiku” më i rrezikshëm , sepse ai gjithnjë kritikonte gjestet e Perandorisë në Konstantinopol dhe thoshte se ata nuk janë “adhurues të Zotit” por të pa Zot...[73]. Ai definitivisht besonte se vetëm ata që janë ndjekës dhe pasues të mësimeve të Jezusit mund të quhen kristijanë të vërtetë,  “të gjitha konvertimet tjera nuk janë Kishat e Zotit, por senagogat e djallit”. Para përfundimit misterioz të Ulfilasit, në shtratin e vdekjes, ai kishte pohuar: “Unë Ulfilasi, besoj me zemër e pohoj me gojë, për Zotin tim, besoj se ekziston vetëm një Zot, vetëm Ati, i pa fillim dhe i padukshëm...” [74] Nga një dokument i shkruar nga Axentius, Bishopi i Milanos, që u zbulua në vitin 1840, e pranon Ulfilasin si Predikues i së vërtetës.[75].
Koncili i Konstantinopolit, pas vdekjes së Perandorit Valens (që ishte arian), përfundimisht i dha “Shpirtit të Shenjtë”statusin zyrtar si përbërje e tretë e konceptit trinitar dhe ratifikoj këtë doktrinë si Ksristijanizëm Ortodoks [76].
Vetëm ata që pranuan trinitiarizmin u lejuan të qëndrojnë, kurse ato që refuzuan u detyruan të tërhiqen drejtë Veriut. Deri në vitin e vdekjes të Theodosiusit, u detyruan të tërhiqen të gjithë. Gjatë kësaj kohe, e gjithë literatura e shkruar në gjuhën gotike u zhduk [77].
Persekutimet e Visigotëve nga Theodosiusi, jo vetëm që përkufizuan  rrolin e perandorit, por ndikuan  që feja ariane të përhapet më shmë drejtë Perëndimit. Pasarardhësi i Theodosiusit – Arcadiusi, ua ndaloi të mirat jetësore visigotëve  të mbetur. Kjo u bë shkak i një revolte të madhe, të cilët të kryesuar prej Alarikut (370-410) revoltuan dhe formuan mbretërinë e pavaruar prej Thrakisë në Argos dhe prej Athinës në Sarmium. Arkaiku vërshoi drjetë Italisë, në vitin 401 mundi ushtrinë romake katolike dhe pushtoi Romën. Sipas Agustinit, Alariku kishte dhënë urdhër që asnjë kishë katolike të mos shkatërrohet, por të sigurohet azili për të gjitha ato. Jeta e qytetarëve ishte e mbrojtur nga terrori e konfuzioni i opozitarëve. Nderi i femrës mbrohej me ligjë. Murgeshat katolike i morën në mbrojtje ushtarët e visigotëve [78].
Pas vdekjes të Alarikut (410), mbretëria e tij nuk qëndroi më shumë se tetë vjetë. Pa lider të fortë, visigotët u përçanë dhe u thyen nga ushtria Romake. U detyruan të vërshojnë drejt prendimit në Gaul e Spanjë dhe më tutje të përhapin fenë ariane. 
Pas vdekjes së Wallias, biri i Alarikut – Theodoriku, sundoi Gaulin Perëndimorë për 32 vjetë (419-451). Dy vajzat e tija i martoi me mbretin e Suevit dhe me mbretin e Vandalëve – dy fise këto që gjatë sundimit të tij kishin okupuar Spanjën. 
Kah fundi i mbretërimit të Theodorikut, Atila – në krye të Hunëve, invadoi Evropën. Eshtë thënë se “Ku shkelë kali i Atilës, nuk mbinë barë”. Hunët, të kryesuar prej tij, u shtrinë përmes Persisë ndërmjet viteve 430-440, derisa në vitin 441 u ndodhën në kufijt perëndimor të Perandorisë Romake, gjë që detyroi ato të nënshkruajn marrveshjen sipas sipas së cilës romakët u detyroheshin me taksa të rënda në ushqim dhe të mira materiale [79].
Më pas, në betejën që u bë në Kalon, ndërmjet forcave të Atilës që zbriti përmes Hungarisë dhe forcave të Alarikut e Artiusit në vitin 451, nga të dy palët humbën jetën 162.000 – 300.000 njerëz. Theodoriku u vra, ndërsa biri i tij Torismund mori sundimin.Në vitin 452, Atila pushtoi Italinë u martua me princezën e Romës – Honoria dhe natën e dasmës (453) nga alkooli vdiq [80]. 
Vdekja e Atilës i la italianët në konfuzion të madh. Visigotët arianë depërtuan drejt jugut. Theodoriku që sundoj gjatë viteve 453-466 përhapi mësimet e Ulfilasit dhe gjatë sundimit të tij ata depërtuan në Spanjë, vend që atëbotë ishte zhytur në korrupsion. Vendi ishte në dorën e aristokratëve romak të cilët jetonin në komoditet në kurrizë të të varfërve që njëkohësisht ishin edhe robërit e tyre. Taksat e rënda e deturuan popullatën të vendoset nëpër pyje dhe të formojnë banda të mëdha rrëmbyese. 
Vandalët nuk qëndruan gjatë në Spanjë. Ata vërshuan drejt Afrikës Veriore, u bashkuan me Donatistët e Arianët që i kishin shpëtuar persekutimeve të Theodosiusit. Përmes këti unitarizmimi, Afrika e Veriut u ngjall edhe njëherë, ndërsa Suevitë mbetën në Spanjë [81] 


VANDALET

Persekutimet e donatistëve që filluan me Konstandinin vazhduan edhe prej Theodosisusit dhe Honoriusit. Titulli i pestë i librit të gjashtëmbëdhjetë të Kodit Theodosian vendosë ligje të rrepta perandorake kundër donatistëve [82]. 
Shumica e donatistëve preferuan vdekjen nën unitetin e Zotit mbi besimin e dhunshëm në qetësi. Në shenjestër të persekutuesve ishte shtresa udhëheqëse e tyre. 300 bishop dhe dia mijëra priftërinj u larguan prej kumoniteteve të tyre dhe u dërguan nëpër ujllesa të ndryshme. Vetëm tentimi i tyre për t’u kthyer në Afrikë, u kushtonte jetën. 
Gjatë sundimit të Perandorit Justinian, të gjithë ata që kishin refuzuar të pranojnë krishterimin trinitar, e që kishin mbetur të pazhdukur, u vranë. Bishopit të kishës zyrtare iu dha titulli “inkuizitor i fesë”, titull ky që u përdor më parë për Theodosiusin e më vonë për ikuizionistët spanjol. Ka qenë detyrë e tij të vërtetojë se eleminimi i “heretikëve”, do të jetë përfrundimtarë. Madje, jo vetëm kristijanët unitarianë, por edhe hebrejt, samarianët e pjestarët e sekteve të vogla kristijane, sidomos në gjysmën Lindore të Perandorisë Romake, pësuan këtë valë persekutimi, shpata e të cilëve preu kokat e mijëra njerëzve. Në kredon Justiniane, vrasja e pabesimtarit (heretikut) nuk konsiderohej vrasje [83].
Persekutimet ekstensive të kristijanëve unitarianë, zvogluan numrin e tyre, por besimin në Njësinë e Zotit nuk e shuan dot. Atyre u lindi një diell i ri i besimit që mësonte Njësinë e Zotit dhe me shpejtësi të madhe  u përhap në gjithë botën. Ai ishte Islami. 




OSTROGOTET

Nga ana tjeter, perandori i Ostrogotëve – Theodorik, që ishte ndekës i fesë ariane, gjatë sundimit të tij la namë në tolerancë. Ai mendonte se zgjidhja e religjionit duhet të jetë e lirë dhe se askush nuk mund të detyrohet të besojë kundër dëshirës së vet [84]. 
Për këtë arsye, vetë perandori kishte opozitar brënda senatit romak, por deri në vdekjen e tij (526) gjendja nuk u ndryshua shumë. Pasi vdiq, pas 30 vjetë kaosi, kisha trinitare u mëkëmb sërish në Itali, falë sundimtarit Klovis – mbretit të frankëve. Dhe, deri në sundimin e birit të tij, çdo njëri që refuzonte fenë trinitare, eleminohej. Si u vendos Kisha trinitare në Francë, filloi të shtrihej në Gadishullin Iberik (Spanjë) dhe deri në vitin 538, frankët invaduan edhe Italinë. Deri në fundin e vitit 539, trembëdhjetë vjetë pas mbarimit të regjimit të Teodorikut armata e të krishterëve trinitar mori gjithë Italinë, kurse në vitin 539 shkatrruan Milanon [85]. Nën urdhërat e Perandorit Justinian, të gjitha kishat ariane u konvertuan në katolike, dhe nën ediktin e tij, të gjithë ata që refuzuan trinitetin, u mbyten ose u përjashtuan. Megjithse politika justiniane trinitare hasi në rezistencë dhe herë pas here, më pak apo më shumë, gotët mbanin kontroll, grupi i fundit i të krishterëve unitar, mbeti në veri të Italisë të cilët u detyruan të pranojnë krishterimin zyrtar rreth vitit 600.

----------


## ORIONI

*GOTET E GADISHULLIT IBERIK*

Gotët arian që  vërshuan në Gadishullin Iberik gjatë shekullit V dhe VI-të u njohën  për tolerancë të Kishës Katolike Romake (trnitare). Gjithsesi, kjo llojë tolerance ishte karakteristikë e të krishterëve unitarianë kudoqë kanë sunduar. Me kalimin e kohës, kisha trinitare e shfrytëzoi rastin dhe rriti influencën e vet duke shtuar kështu presion mbi unitarianët. Mbreti i fundit unitarian që sundoi Spanjën ishte mbreti Leovigilid. Biri i tij Helmenegild, pranoi Krishterimin trinitar Romak, rebeloi kundër të atit i bashkuar me Suevët e pjesës veriore (të cilët gjithashtu ishin konvertuar në krishterizëjm trinitar), por e humbi betejën dhe u vra. Biri tjeter i tij Recared,  duroi deriqë vdiq i ati, pastaj, posa u bë mbret, filloi shtypjen mbi Arianët dhe në Koncilin e tretë të Toledos, në vitin 589 shpalli krishterimin trinitar si fe shtetrore [86]. Gotët u lejuan të ekzistojnë vetëm nëse do të pranonin këtë llojë krishterimi. 
Sot, asnjë gjurmë e gotëve nuk ka mbetur në Itali, Francë, Spanjë, Afrikë, etj. Gjurmët e artit dhe të artitekturës kanë mbetur, por historianët i kujtojnë gjithnjë si “barbarë” Në të vërtetë, ata kanë qenë të atillë që janë njohur për moral të pastër, respektin e shenjë për femrën, për familjen, ligjin, lirinë individuale, sinqeritetin, dhe me etje të madhe për diturinë (studimin) [87]. Derisa ata u mbajtën me fenë unitariane, ishin të sukseshëm. Kur e lanë, u shkatrruan. Të gjithë librat e tyre u humbën, kurse ato që shkruan më vonë për to, ishin armiqt e tyre.
Shimica e komentatorëve janë të mendimit se arsyeja  e persekutimeve të hebrejve që 2000 vjetë nuk lidhet vetëm me faktin se ato kanë refuzuar dy profetët e Zotit (Jezusin dhe Muhamedin as), por edhe për arsye se ata kanë shtrembëruar mësimet e Mojsiut. Megjithate, ata janë konsideruar si besimtarë të Një Zoti të vetëm dhe nga ana e Kishës Katolike Trinitare janë konsideruar si Unitaranët , thjeshtë se ata nuk janë anëtarësuar në dokrinën trinitare. Veç kësaj, ata kanë mbartur edhe mëkatin e “kryqëzimit” të Krishtit, duke e konsideruar mëkatin e tillë  si mëkat kolektiv të të gjitha gjeneratave hebreje.
Për këtë arsye, në Spanjë, në vitin 616, mbreti i gotëve katolikë - Sisebut,  shpalli dekretin e konvertimit të të gjithë hebrejve brënda vitit. Mbi to u vendos dhuna, u ndalua celebrimi i festave, synetimi dhe martesa sipas riteve hebreje. Secili hebre që refuzonte baptizimin e fëmijës së vet, duhej të dënohej me 100 kamxhikë, duhej t’i “dhuronte” tokën mbretit dhe duhej të rruhaj kokë në mënyrë që të dallohej në mesin e të tjerëve. Si rezultat i kësaj, atë vit u baptizuan 90.000 hebrej [88].
Edhe përkundët këti detyrimi, disa prej tyre i ikën obligimit ndërsa ata që u baptizuan e ruajtën fenë e tyre në zemrat e veta, deriqë u shtua presioni mbi to [89]. Në vitin  681, Koncili i Toledos pruri vendimin që hebrejt duhet të baptizohen ose të përjashtohen nga vendi. Kështu në vitin 694, hebrejt që kishin mbetur të pabaptizuar u shitën si robër, ndërsa fëmijët nën shtatë vjeçë, u rritën si të krishterë. Vetëm 17 vjetë përpara se Spanja të bie në dorën e muslimanëve, hebrejt që gjendeshin të përjashtuar për rreth Spanjës, planifikuan revoltë, por pasi spiunazhi i mbretit kishte rënë në këto gjurmë, mori masa duke mbytur shumicën e tyre [90]. Ata që u shpëtuan masakrave, u mbajtën si robër. U ndaluan martesat ndërmjet tyre. Komunitetet e tyre u ndanë dhe kështu gjithnjë e më shumë shkuan drejt asimilimit. Kështu, deriqë për ato që kishin mbetur lindi një shpresë e re lirie, ardhja e muslimanëve e njohur në histori për tolerancë. 
Paulicianët ishin pasues të Palit nga Samosata – një Nazarenas, transmetues origjinal i mësimeve të Jezusit. Një grup i tyre, u përhapën nëpër Azi, por kudo që shkuan u persekutuan, kurse librat e tyre thuajse krejtësisht u eleminuan [91] 
Mësimet e tyre më shumë u ruajtën në mendjet njerëzore, por transmetimet e tyre mund t’i interpretonin edhe ato që ishin kundërshtarë të tyre. Në shekullin VIII-të, gjatë sunidmit të Konstandinit, liderët e Paulicianëve iu shtruan gjyqit perandorak  dhe pjesët e tradicionit të ruajtur gojor, u regjistruan në shkrim dhe u përmblodhën nën titullin “Celësi i së vërtetës” – libër ky që iu humb fara në shekujt që pasuan. Një kopje e këti libri u gjet në shekullin XIX-të nga Frederic Conybeare gjatë ushëtimit që bëri për Armeni. Ai e përktheu dhe e publikoi.
“Celësi i së vërtetës” prezenton një fotografi të kishës Unitariane, bazuar në një linjë kret të ndryshme nga Kisha Katolike [92]. Liderët e paulicianëve zgjidheshin në bazë të njohurive  të mësimeve të Jezusit, pa hierarki dhe pa kategori kleri. Ata janë martuar dhe kanë patur familje [93].
Ata kishin Ungjillin e tyre, i cili nuk është pjesë e Biblës së sotme. Libri tjetër i tyre ka qenë edhe “The Sepherd of Hermas”, e shkruar ndërmjet viteve 88-97 në Patmos, afër Efesusit, shumë para se të zyrtarizohej “Testamenti i Ri”. Papirusi i shekullit të tretë të këti manuskripti, u zbulua në vitin 1922. Urdhëri i parë i shkruar këtu është besimi në Njësinë e Zotit, se Zoti është Një, Krijues dhe Organizues i të gjithave, që i krijoi krijesat prej asgjëje... Ka shumë mundësi, që paulicianët të kenë përdorur edhe librin “Didache”, i shkruar diku ndërmjet vitit 60 dhe 160, në një gju7hë shumë të thjeshtë e të kuptueshme , por i zhdukur nga kisha trinitare [94] 
Paulicianët kanë besuar se Jezusi ka qenë njeri [95] - profet. Nënën e tij, nuk e besojnë si “nënë të Zotit”. Ata kanë refuzuar ditëlindjen e Jezusit të caktuar nga trinitarianët (25 Dhjetor) dhe refuzojnë doktrinën e Inkarnimit [96]. Ato gjithashtu kanë konfirmuar se nuk është Jezusi ai që është kryqëzuar, por një njeri tjeter. Ata nuk kanë njohur doktrinën e mëkatit të trashiguar [97], kanë refuzuar kryqin për simbol të fesë, kanë refuzuar imazhet e Jezusit dhe nënës së tij – kontradiktë e hapët në “Testamentin e vjeter”. 
Kisha Zyrtare Romake, duke ushtruar presion me qëllim të eleminimit të tyre, i ka shty në drejtim të Armenisë, dhe më vonë kisha e tyre do të njihet si Kisha Armeniane.
Gjatë shekullit V-së, Romakët zgjëruan Perandorinë e tyre në drejtim të Armenisë, kështuqë sërish filluan persekutimet mbi to dhe zgjatën deri në shekullin e VII-të, kur erdhi Islami bashkë me mësimet që përputheshin shumë me ato të Jezusit, dhe menjëherë një shumicë e tyre e përvetësuan (islamin) për fenë e tyre. Concybeare shkruan se në kryqzatat latine, disa shekuj më vonë, kishte gjetur se paulicianët gjithmonë luftonin në anën e muslimanëve. Papa Klementi i drejtohet Charls-it të V-stë: “Religjioni i Palit nga Samosata ka qenë asgjë tjeter veç se muhamedanizëm i pastër” [98].
Të gjithë etërit e hershëm të krishterë (Klementi, Tertulliani, etj), kanë kundërshtuar adhurimet e imazheve, kontradiktore e urdhërit të dytë të “Testamentit të Vjetër” (Eksodi 20:4-6)
Hyrja e imazheve në Kishën Zyrtare Kristjane ka filluar në varreza, duke gdhendur e ngjyrosur delen, peshkun, viçin, këndezin, etj. Me kalimin e kohës ky “art” u modernizua dhe ju mvesh petku fetarë, duke paraqitur imazhin e Abrahamit (Ibrahimit as) në sakrificen e djalit, nga tregimi Biblik. Asnjë imazhë i Jezusit nuk u paraqit deri në kohen e Perandorit Konstandin, në fillim të shekullit të IV-të, atëherë kur reperezentimi i kryqit u bë shumë i madh [99].
Sigurisht, kjo nuk u bë brebda një nate  dhe u kundërshtua vrullshëm nga Nazaretët, Paulicianët, Donatistët, Arianët, etj. “Artistët religjioz” ishin murgjit të cilët fitonin para të mëdha nga populli injorant. Kah fundi i shekullit VI-të, imazhet që propagandoheshin në kampet e qyteteve të Perandorisë Lindore, u bënë objekte adhurimi  e mrekullie [100] 
Kështu, mësimet e Jezusit humbën edhe më shumë, por grupacionet opozitare ende ekzistonin dhe në mesin e tyre, ndryshimet shtoheshin gjithnjë e më shumë.
Në vitin 726, Leo i Konstantinopolit filloi shkatërrimin e imazheve, por hasi në kundërshtime të mëdha, jo vetëm nga Roma por edhe në Konstantinopol. Disa letra që Papa Gregori II-të ja kishte dërguar Leos, ekzistojnë edhe sot. Papa nuk kishte veë se fjalë të mira për adhurmin e imazheve. Në njërën prej këtyre letrave ai thotë se Imazhet e Jezusit, nënës së tij dhe shenjëtorëve të tij, janë veç se e vërteta që aprovon mrekullitë e tij, pafajësinë dhe meritën relative të adhurmit...[101].
Leo ishte i paimpresionuar nga komentet e Papës dhe nuk ndërpreu shkatrrimet e imazheve, por synonte që një aktivitet të tillë ta zgjëroi edhe në Itali. Duke injoruar vërejtjet e Papës, ai planifikoi invadimin e Italisë, por italianët ishin betuar t’i mbrojnë me jetët e tyre imazhet e veta. Kështu u ndeshen ushtritë dhe u shkaktua gjakderdhje e madhe, aq sa lumi Po u infektua me gjak njeriu dhe për gjashtë vjetë peshku i këti lumi nuk mund të përdorej si ushqim. Papa fitoi betejën dhe shpalli urdhërin e eleminimit të të gjithë atyre që me gojë a vepër shprehnin shenja që kundërshtonin kishën trinitare. Biri i Leos – Konstandini, në vitin 754 thirri Sinodin e Konstantinopolit, ku morën pjesë 338 bishopë nga e gjithë Evropa e Anatolia, por asnjë nga Kisha trinitare. Të 338 bishopët njëzëri miratuan vendimin se simbolet e dukshme të Jezusit janë blafsemira apo heretike, se adhurimi i imazheve është korruptim i krishterimit dhe ringjadhje e paganizmit, se të gjitha imazhet duhet të thehen dhe se ata që nuk do të dorëzojnë imazhet e tyre private, do të konsiderohen fajtor para Kishës e Perandorit [102].
Më 787, në Koncilin e Nikeas, nën kujdesin e Kishës Trinitare, me pjesmarrjen e 350 bishopëve, në të cilen edhe Papa Hadriani dërgoi delegacionin nga Roma. Këtu u “rivendos” adhurimi i imazheve, që sipas tyre, ishte në pajtueshmëri me shkrimin e shenjtë dhe me arsyen njerëzore, por hezituan të thonë nëse adhurmi i tyre ishte direkte apo relative [103]. “Suksesi” i këti vendimi vjen përfundimisht gjatë sundimit të Perandoreshës Theodora, që deri në vitin 842 vendosi adhurimin e imazhit në Konstantinopol, një konfrontim i dukshëm kundër paulicianëve që refuzonin imazhet dhe një dhunë e hapët që i shpuri ato në flakën e pamëshirshme të Kishës Trinitare [104] 
Persekutimet e Theodorës në shekullin IX, ndikuan në bashkimin e paulicianëve dhe të Armenianëve Thrakas në mbrojtje nga trinitarët, shkak për të forcuar aleancë me muslimanët. Shumë paulicianë përqafuan Islamin, të tjerët qëndruan si të krishterë të veçantë si të krishterë unitarianë. 
Paulicianët e Bullgarisë u njohën me emrin “Bogumil” – emërtuar kështu nga kisha trinitare për të humbë gjurmët e tyre. Edhe aty patën disa persekutime, por në përgjithsi u mirëpritën dhe lëvizja e tyre u zgjërua, deriqë arriti kisha trinitare. Lideri i tyre në Bullgari u dogj në vitin 1110. Disa mërguan në Serbi dhe atje u persekutuan gjatë vitit 1180. Ata që u vendosën në Bosnjë e Hercegovinë, dhe arritën të mbijetojnë deri me ardhjen e Osmanëve (1463 dhe 1482)  shumica prej tyre përqafuanh Islamin. Kjo është edhe origjina e konflikteve të Ballkanit. 
Një grup paulicianësh  u vendosen në Jugun e Gjermanisë dhe u njohën me emrin Kathari (të pastër) deri në jug të Francës, një territor që dikurë Gotët arianë e kishin sunduar. U përhapën edhe në Italinë Veriore. Disa nga Bogumilët e Bullgarisë, përmes detit u vendosen në Venedik, Sicili e jug të Francës.
Ka shumë mundësi që paulicianët kanë jetuar edhe në Britaninë e Madhe, pasiqë Britania është vendi i findit që u kolonizua nga Kisha Zyrtare Katolike. Tolandi, në veprën e tij “Nazarenus” thotë se të krishterët e parë të Irlandës kanë besuar Një Zot dhe jo trinitetin. Ata nuk kanë patur imazhe në tempuj. Ata nuk kanë pasur asnjë prej doktrinave të kishave zyrtare. Ungjilli i tyre ka qenë i shkruar në gjuhën e tyre, i refuzuar prej kishës trinitare. Të gjithë liderët e tyre janë martuar dhe kanë pasur familje. Ata kanë agjërua shumë kohë dhe zakonisht janë ushqye njëherë në ditë. Ata e kanë konsiderue kishën jo si perandori politike, as si organizatë e tillë, por si shtëpi lutjeje. Ata e kanë konsiderue veten si “bij të kishës”. Kur ka ardhë misionari i parë politik i Kishës Katolike Trinitare  në Irlandë, së pari ka shpallë Kishën Un itariane të tyre si heretike dhe pagane dhe ka kurdisur ndryshimin e mënyrës së jetës së tyre. Kryelideri  misionar Katolik është quajtur Patrick, që ka jetuar ndërmjet viteve 390 dhe 460. Suksesi i tij demonstrohet nga fakti se sot, ironikisht konsiderohet Apostul dhe Patron i shenjtë i Irlandës. Ai në fakt ka qenë përgjegjës i shkatërrimit të Kishës Kelte Unitariane të Irlandës dhe për djegien e më shumë se treqind ungjijve Keltik. Asnjë Ungjillë i Kishës Unitariane të Irlandës sot nuk ekziston [105].
Derisa nuk kishin arritur Paulicianët Kathari në Evropën Qëndrore gjatë shekullit XI-XII-të, persekutimet e “heretikëve” nuk kanë qenë të organizuara prejse u eleminuan Gotët Arianë, disa shekuj më heret. Kisha Zyrtare Trinitare u zgjërua dhe u fuqizua, por njëkohësisht edhe u korruptua. Më të korruptuarit në këtë kohë ishin murgjit. Lëvizja e tyre nuk kishte për bazë mësimet e Jezusit, por mësimet e Shën Antonit të Egjiptit që jetoi 300 vjetë pas Jezusit. 
Kryqëzata e parë që filloi më 1096 – thotë Gibon – ka qenë e përbërë kryesisht prej kriminelëve. Kjo ka qenë konsekuencë e Koncilit të Klermontit të vitit 1095, në të cilin Papa proklamoi se çdonjëri që do të jetë pjesmarrës i kryqëzatave, do të lirohet (falet) prej të gjitha mëkateve, dhe do të lirohet prej çdo borxhi e përgjegjësie që mund të ketë. Rreth 60.000 të tillë marshuan nëpër Evropë dhe kur arrinë në Hungari, u ndeshën me Paulicianët – shtërgjyrërit e të cilëve kishin ardhur nga Thrakia. Në betejen e ashpër ndërmjet tyre, 2/3 e kryqzatorëve u vranë, ndërsa pjesa tjeter u vendosën refugjatë në malet e Thrakisë.
Kryqëzata e dytë u bë 48 vjetë pas rënies së Jerusalemit më 1147, për të shpëtuar të mbeturit e Keryqëzatës së Parë. Përbërja e këtyre ka qenë e ngjajshme si në të parën. Dyert e qyteteve të Evropës u janë mbydhur atyre. Ushqimi ka qenë i nivelit më të ulët dhe kushtet tejet të vështira. Si rezultat i pa përgaditjes së duhur, shumica e tyre vdiqën pa mbërrirë Palestinën. Ata që mbërrinë u mbytën në betejë dhe Palestina ra në duar të muslimanëve në vitin 1187.
Kryqëzata e tretë, e nxitur nga mbreti Rikard i Anglisë, dështoi në okupimin e Jerusalemit, dhe më 1192 u kthye në Angli me një numër të vogël kryqzatorësh që shpëtuan. 
Kryqëzata e Katërt, e vitit 1203 nga ushtria Romake për “çlirimin” e Jerusalemit nga muslimanët ka qenë e një natyre tjeter. Në të vërtetë, tashmë Kisha trinitare e kishte zgjërua dominimin e vet në shumë vende të Evropës e Azisë.  Kryqzatorët kësaj radhe shkonin nëmpër vende dhe sulmonin popujt e të njëjtit besim dhe ideologji. Konfiskonin pasuritë e tyre. Kjo ndoshta ka qenë edhe arsyeja e dështimit të Kryqëzatës së pestë të vitit 1218. Kisha Zyrtare Katolike e futi veten në kurth duke sulmuar muslimanët e Sicilisë e të Afrikës, muslimanët e Turqisë e të Palestinës, muslimanët e Spanjës, e tani edhe Paulicianët e Francës. Kështu ka qenë e pamundur të drejtoj të gjithë agresionet me sukses. Kështuqë poltika është zbutë njëherëpërnjëherë kundër atyre armiqve që kanë qenë më afër Romës. Papa Inocenti i III-të organizon sulm masakrues kundër Paulicianëve të Francës, dhe pamëshirshëm lënë për vdekje rreth 20.000 sish [106]. Disa konvertohen, disa largohen dhe duket se ky është edhe fundi i tyre. Për to Shën Bernandi thoshte  “çka flasin ato  e zbatojnë në vepra, moralisht asnjërin nuk mashtrojnë, asnjërin nuk sulmojnë, kalojnë jetën në agjërim, nuk hanë ushqimin që nuk meritojnë dhe jetën e sigurojnë me punën e tyre... [107]. Eshtë e pamundur të kihet ideja se sa të krishterë unitarianë janë eleminuar nga Kisha Zyrtare Katolike Trinitare në “emrin e Krishtit”. Libri “Liber Sententiarum” që përmban shënimet e Inkuizicionit të Toulousit nga 1307  deri më 1323,  ka të regjistruara “mrekullitë e persekutimeve” në “Emrin e Zotit të Mëshirës” të organizuar nga Kleri Katolik Ortodoks të Kishës Katolike Romake. Conybeare shkruan se qindra kësi volumesh do të duheshin të regjistrohen gjithë trupin e eleminimit të Kartharive europjan [108] 


*Referencat*

1. Ezea /Ezdera/ ishte një çifut i Babilonisë që ndoqi grupin fetarë dhe vendosi Judaizmin në Palestinë kah fundi i shekullit V ose fillimi i shekullit IV para erës sonë. Librat e Testamentit të Vjetër, që mbajnë emart e tij janë shkruar nga autor të panjohur, fillimisht në gjuhën semite (aramaike), por origjinali është i humbur dhe shkrimi më i vjeter mund të gjendet vetëm në përkthimin latinisht. (M. Grant: “Jesus – An historian’s Review of the Gospels”, New York 1977, f.239; M. Grant: “Saint Paul”, New York 1982, f.4
2. Kur’ani
3. Kur’ani.
4. Kur’an 43:59
5. Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.1
6. M. Ata’ur-Rahim ç A. Thomson: “Jesus – Prophet of Islam”, London 1996, f.35
7. Mateu 5:17-19 dhe Luka 18:18-22
8. Esenesët ishin vëllazëri apo sekt asketik çifut, të themeluar në shekullin e II-të para erës sonë, trashigimtar të Qumran’ëve (140-130 p.e.s) dhe vazhdues deri te revolta çifute në Khirbet Kumran, afër Detit të Vdekur, aty ku në vitin 1947 u gjetën shumë nga dokumentet e tyre “The Dead Sea Scrolls”. (M. Grant: “Saint Paul” New York 1982, f.257). Ky grup prej komunitetit hebre, kishte refuzuar të pranojë kostumet romake  dhe ligjin që kundërshtonte ligjin e Moisiut
9. “The Gospel of Barnabas”, f.217
10. E vërteta e Jezusit lidhje me kryqëzimin është krejt ndryshe nga rrëfimet biblike. Allahu i lartësuar në Kur'an thotë se çifutët nuk e vranë as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atë Allahu e ngriti tek Ai (En Nisa 157-158). Hebrenjt nuk i besuan se ai është i dërguar (profet) dhe e përgënjeshtruan atë. Kështu në fund vendosen t'a likuidojnë atë dhe menduan se njëmend e vranë. Por ata ranë në dyshim sepse viktima refuzonte të jetë ai. dhe u thoshte se ai i udhëzoi deri te vendi ku ishte i fshehur Jezusi (as) me apostujt e tij. Kështuqë ata ranë në dyshim për vrasjen e tij. Të krishterët u besuan çifutëve se Jesusi (as) u vra, por këta u detyruan ta sqarojnë shkakun e vrasjes së tij. Kështuqë u paraqit Pali idhujtar, armiku më i madh i Jezusit (as) që t’ua spjegojë qëllimin e vrasjes së tij duke u thënë se ai u vra për mëkatet e njerëzve. Kur hebrenjt vendosen që ta likuidojnë Isaun, u detyruan të gjejnë një njeri që do t'i udhëzonte deri te ai. Në kët rast, Jehudha (Juda nga Karioti) për të cilin Jezusi kishte sinjalizuar se do ta tradhtojë, ishte njeriu më i përshtatshëm që do t'i udhëzonte deri te ai. Hebrenjt i premtuan ati pasuri. Kur arrijten në vendin ku ndodhej Isau as me shokët e tij, Allahu i lartësuar e dërgoi Xhebrailin as që ta ngritë Isaun as nga kjo botë dhe ta vendosë tek Ai, deri në momentin e caktuar kur ai përsëri do të zbresë. Në atë moment, Allahu i lartësuar ja ndryshoi pamjen Jehudhës (Judës) dhe e bëri në formen e Jezusit. Kështu, ushtria e arrestoi atë, por ai filloi të bërtasë e t'u thotë atyre se çbënin me të?  Ai tha: "Unë ju drejtova deri këtu që t'a kapni armikun tuaj, kurse ju më arrestoni mua." Madje edhe ajo ushtri filloi të dyshojë dhe thanë: "Nëse ky është Isau, ku mbeti udhëzuesi ynë, nëse ky është udhëzuasi ynë, ku shkoi Isau"?! Ky pra ishte dyshimi që lindi në mesin e tyre.
Në Ungjillin Barnabas përshkruhet shum bukur ngjarja, si u ngrit Isau as dhe si u tha apostujve të tij se do të kthehet para Kjametit. Ja se çka thotë Barnaba në ungjillin e tij:  "Jezusi (Isau as)  poashtu u tha: Të vërteten po ua them, Njëri nga ju do të më dorëzojë e do të shitem si dashi. Por, mjerë për atë sepse do të realizohet krejt ajo që tha babai ynë për Davidin për të. Do të bie në gropën që ua pregaditit të tjerëve. Në këtë moment shikuan nxënësit (apostujt) njëri-tjetrin duke thënë me pikëllim: Kush do të jetë tradhtari? Tha atëherë Jehudha (Juda) A unë jam ai o mësues? U përgjigj Jezusi: Ti më the vetë se kush do të më dorëzojë. Njëmbëdhjet të dërguarit (nxënësit tjerë) nuk e dëgjuan këtë. Pasi që ai hëngri mishin, i hipi shejtani shpinës së tij dhe doli nga shtëpia duke i thënë Jezusi ati: shpejto me vepren që ti do ta bësh. Doli pastaj jezusi nga shtëpia dhe hyri në një kopshtë që të falet, ra në gjunj njëqind herë duke vënë kokën në tokë siç e kishte shprehi gjat faljes së tij.  Meqë Jehudha e dinte vendin se ku asht Jezusi me nxënësit e tij shkoi te kryetari i priftërinjve hebrej. E i tha atij: Nëse ma jep atë që ma premtove, do ta dorzoi sonte armikun tënd Jezusin, që ju e kërkoni, sepse ai është i vetmuar me njëmbëdhjetë shokë. Kryetari i priftërinjve iu përgjegj: Sa kërkon? Tha Jehudha: tridhjet copë të arit. Atëherë ia numroi kryetari i priftërinjve të hodhat menjëherë. Dhe dërgoi një farisenj te valiu Hejrodosi që t'i sillte ushtrinë. Ai ja dha një aradhë të tij, sepse kishte frikë popullin. I moren ata armët e tyre dhe dolen nga Jerusalemi me llamba dhe drita në shkopinjt e tyre.  Kur u afruan ushtarët bashkë me Jehudhën te vendi ku ishte Jezusi, u dëgjua ardhja e një grupi të madh, për kët shkak, ai (Isau as) u kthye në shtëpi i frikësuar.Njëmbëdhjet nxënësit kishin fjetur. Kur Zoti pa se robi i tij asht në rrezik, e urdhëroi Gabrielin (Xhibrilin), Mikailin, Rufailin, dhe Urilin (katër engjëjt e Tij) që ta ngritin Jezusin nga kjo botë. Erdhen melaqet e pastra dhe e morën Jezusin nga dritarja që ishte në anen jugore.  E barten atë dhe e vendosen në qiellin e tretë në shoqrim të melekve që lavdrojnë Zotin përgjithmonë. Atëherë, hyri Jehudha me fuqi në dhomën nga e cilaishte ngritur Jezusi. Të gjith nxënësit kishin fjetur. Atëherë Zoti bëri çudi. Jehudha ndryshoi në të folur, në fëtyrë dhe u bë i ngjajshëm me Jezusin, madje edhe ne menduam se ai  është Jezusi vetë. Kurse ai pasi që na zgjoi, filloi të hulumtoi që të shohë ku ishte Jezusi. Për kët asrye ne u habitem e i thamë: Ti je o zotëri, mësuesi ynë. A na harrove tani? Kurse ai tha duke qeshur: A jeni ju aq të marrë sa që nuk e njihni Jehudhën, sepse ai në çdo aspekt ishte bërë i ngjajshëm me Jezusin. Kurse ne, kur dëgjuam fjalët e Jehudhës dhe pamë grupin e ushtarëve, ikëm si të tërbuar. Gjoni që ishte i mbështjellur  me një mbështjellëse pambuku, u zgjua dhe iku. Kur atë e kapi një ushtarë për mbështjellësen e pambuktë, e la mbështjellësen e pambukut dhe iku i xhveshur. Sepse Zoti e kishte ndëgjuar lutjen e Jezusin dhe i shpëtoi të njëmëdhjetët prej sherrit, sepse ne kemi ardhur të bëjmë mbret të Izraelit.  Ne të kemi lidhur sepse e dimë se ti e refuzon Atëherë e mori ushtria Jehudhën dhe e lidhi duke u përqeshur me të. Sepse ai refuzoi të jetë Jezusi dhe thoshte të vërtetën. Ushtarët i thanë ai duke u përqeshur: Zotëriu ynë, mos ki frikë mbretërinë. Jehudha u përgjegj: A jeni ju të çmendur. Ju erdhët me armë e llamba që ta merrni Jezusin e Nazaretit sikur të ishte vjedhës e më lidhni mua, që ju drejtova juve të më bëni mbret. Atëherë ushtarët nuk duruan më dhe filluan ta godasin Jehudhën, me grushta e shqelma e dërguan me hidhërim në Jerusalem. Më poshtë - thotë Barnaba: "Betohem në Zotin, edhe ky që është duke shkruar (unë Barnaba) kisha harruar çdo gjë që kishte thënë Jezusi: se ai do të ngritet nga kjo botë dhe një njeri tjeter do të dënohet në vendin e tij, se ai nuk do të vdesë përveç se afër fundit të botës.
11. Për ngjalljen e Jezuit që paraqet Pali, R.P Kengisier në librin BESIMET NE RINGJALLJE, RINGJALLJA E BESIMIT (1974) thotë se: "Pali është i vetmi dëshmitarë okularë i ringjalljes së Krishtit. Zëri i të cilit vjen drejt tek ne përmes shkrimeve të tij, nuk flet kurr për takim personal të tij me të ringjallurin". Në librin DHJATA E RE të autorit O. Culman flitet për kontradiktë ndërmjet Lukës e Matheut që njëri e vendosë kët shfaqje në Jude e tjetri në Galile. Kjo mospërputhje - shkruan R.P Roxhe - gjith këto fakte provojnë se evangjelistët nuk janë pjesë e një orkestre, sepse po të ishin kështu do t'i kishin akorduar violinat e tyre. As gjoni as Matheu nuk flasin për ringjallje. Për të flet vetëm Marku (16:19) dhe Luka (24:51). Sinopsi i katër ungjive botuar më 1972, nga shkolla Biblike e Jerusalemit (Volumi i dytë faqe 451) përmban komente për të cilat ka interes të flitet. "Në fakt nuk ka pasë ngjitje në kuptimin e mirfilltë fizik, sepse Zoti nuk është lart dhe poshtë..."	
 Analizuar më hodhësisht çështjen e kryqëzimit të jezusit, do të nisemi nga Mateu 12:40: "Sikurse Jona qe në barkun e përbindëshit  tri dit e tri net ashtu edhe biri i njeriut do të jetë në zemren e tokës tri dit e tri net..." Por Marku (15:42-45) tregon se Krishti nuk ndejti në zemren e tokës tri dit e tri net: "Kur u bë natë dhe pasi ishte pergaditja, dmth. nata e së shtunes erdhi Jozefi prej Arimatesë, këshilltar i shquar e që edhe ai priste mbretërinë e Hyjut, mori guxim e hyri te Pilati e ia lypi trupin e Jezusit. Pilati, i habitur se kishte vdekur, thirri centurionin dhe e pyeti a kishte vdekur tashmë.  Si mori vesht prej centurionit ja dhuroi trupin Jozefit. Ky bleu pëlhurën , e uli nga Kryqi Jezusin,  mbështolli me pëlhurë dhe e shtiu në varr të hapur në shkëmb. Pastaj rrokullisi një gurë në grykë të varrit." 
Pra, trupin e Jezusit ja dhuroi të premten në mbëmje, një ditë para sabatit (të shtundes). "Kur kaloi e shtuna, Maria Magdalenë dhe Maria e Jakobit e Saloma blenë erëra të mira për të shkuar ta pëerojnë Jezusin. Të parën ditë mbas të shtundes, në mëngjes shum heret, në të lindur të diellit, erdhen te varri. I thojshin shoqja shoqes: Kush do të na e rrokullisë gurin prej grykës së varrit?  Shikuan, kur qe guri ishte i rrokullisur. Ishte vërtetë fort i madh. Ata hynë në varr e panë një djalosh ndenjur në anë të djathtë, të veshur me pekt të bardhë, u tremben, por ai iu tha: Ju mos u trembni, ju kërkoni Jezusin e Nazaretit, të kryqëzuarin. Ai u ngjall, nuk është këtu. Qe vendi ku e paten vënë.  Shkoni e thoni nxënësve të tij, veçënarisht Pjetrit: Po shkon para jush në Galile, atje do ta shihni sikur u pat thënë. Ata dolen dhe ikën nga varri, sepse i kapi frikë e madhe dhe tmerri. S'i treguan askujt asgjë sepse kishin frikë... Si u ngjall, pra Jezusi heret në mëngjes, të parën ditë të javës, më së pari iu diftua Marisë Magdalenë, prej së cilës i pat dëbuar shtat shpirta të ndytë... (Marku 16:1-9)
E para ditë e javës ishte e dielja, sipas sistemit judaik. Pra Krishti nga ky shkrim u varros të premten në mbrëmje, kurse të dielen në mëngjes nuk ishte aty. Me llogartije normale, duket se ka qëndrue dy net e një ditë, e jo siç thotë Mateu tri dit e tri net. Arsyetimet e telogëve të sotëm kristjan  thonë se në atë kohë jan bërë logaritje në sistemin Judaik, kur e premtja është llogaritur si ditë e plotë e poashtu edhe e dielja. Por marku thotë: "Kur u bë natë..." (Mark 15:42). Por edhe po të ishte siç pretendojnë ato, krishti nuk ndenji në tokë më shumë se dy ditë. Pastaj, sipas Biblës, kuptimi i fjalës ditë është "prej mbrëmjes deri në mbrëmje"  (Levitiku 23:32).  edhe sipas kësaj ai qëndroi në tokë një ditë e dy net. Për ndryshe, nga kuptimi që jep Levitiku, nuk duhet të veçohet dita dhe nata, sepse koha 24 orëshe prej mbrëmjes e deri në mbrëmje quhet "ditë", kurse Mateu thotë "tri dit e tri net".  Mateu (27:38-44) shkruan historinë e kryqzimit: "Bashkë me të kryqzuan dy cuba, njërin në të djathtë e tjetrin në të majtë.  Kalimtarët pastaj e shanin duke luehtur me krye në shpoti. dhe thojshin: Ti që e rrënon tempullin e për tri dit e rindërton shpëto vehten .Nëse je biri i Hyjut zbrit nga kryqi. Poashtu edhe kryepriftrinjt me skribë e me pleq duke e përqeshur i thojshin: Tjerët i shpëtoi, vehten s'po mundet ta shpëtojë. Eshtë mbreti i Izraelit, le të zbresë tani prej kryqit e do ti besojmë.  Ka shpresuar në hyjun le ta lirojë tani, nëse e don përnjimend, sepse vetë tha "jam biri i Hyjit. Poashtu e fyenin edhe cubat që ishin të kryqzuar me të. Por Luka  (23:39-40) shkruan vetëm për njërin: "Njëri nga kriminelët e kryqzuar e fyente. Po a nuk je ti Mesia, shpëto vehten dhe ne. Por ai tjetri e qortoi shokun:  As ti nuk e druan Hyjin që po vuan të njëjtin dënim si ai.  A mund të ketë spjegim ky kontradikcion lidhje me kryqzimin e Krishtit. Ashtu sikurse Barnabasi, edhe dokumenti i pergamenit të Detit të vdekur, shkruan qartë se kryqzimi i Jezusit nuk ishte real.
12. “The Gospel of Barnabas”, f.218 ; Shih dhe Kur’anin “Madje për shkak të thënies së tyre: "Ne e kemi mbytur mesihun, Isain, birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e All-llahut". Po ata asnuk e mbytën as nuk e gozhduan (nuk e kryqëzuan në gozhda), por atyre u përngjau. Ata që nuk u pajtuan rreth (mbytjes së) tij, janë në dilemë për të (për mbytje) e nuk kanë për të kurrfarë dije të saktë, përveç që iluzojnë. E ata me siguri nuk e mbytur atë. Përkundrazi, All-llahu e ngriti atë pranë Vetes. All-llahu është i poltfuqishëm, i dijshëm”. Kur’an 4:157-158
13. Tatsusi në këtë kohë ishte qendër e kulturës helene, dhe kjo ishte arsyeja që Pali i kishte shkrue letrat e tija në gjuhën greke.
14. Veprat e Apostujve 22:3
15. Letrat e Palit drejtuar Filipianëve 3:5
16. A.N. Sherwin White: “Roman Society and Roman Low in the New Testament”, f.151, cituar në M. Grant: “Saint Paul”, New York 1982, f.14
17. Veprat e Apostujve 18:3
18. Letrat derejtuar Galatasve I:22; përkundër Veprave të Apostujve 22:3
19. THE JESUS REPORT Johanes Lehman, faqe 128. Shiko rrëfimet e besimit të ti ceket në "Veprat e Apostujve" 9:1-30, 22:1-16, dhe 26:12-18
20. Letra drejtuar Galatasve 1:13
21. Veprat e Apostujve 7:58-59
22. Shiko Letrën e drejtuar Romakëve 5:11-19 dhe Letrën e parë të Korintianëve 15:22
23. M. Grant: “Saint Paul” New York 1982, f.14
24. Veprat e Apostujve 9:1-9, 22:6-11, 26:12-18
25. II Korintianëve 11:32 dhe Veprat e Apostujve 9:23
26. Veprat e Apostujve 2:26
27. I Korinthianëve 9:16
28. II Timoteut 4:2
29. Në të gjithë popullin e Izraelit ishte i domosdoshëm synetimi. Kjo ishte shenja që e bënte popullin e Izraelit si "popull i zgjedhur" . Synetimi pra, ishte detyrë e obligueshme e fesë judenje. Nëse dita e tetë e lindjes së foshnjes do të binte të shtunden, ligji i Moisiut për të shtunden do të thehej dhe foshnja do të bëhej synet (Shih Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 7:22). Jezusi ishte bërë synet diten e tetë ashtu si të gjith Judenjt tjerë (Shiko Ungjillin sipas Lukës 2: 21). Madje edhe Gjon Pagëzuesi ishte bërë synet (Shiko Ungjillin sipas Lukës 1:59). Pas Jezusit çështja e synetisë u bë konflikt në mes të Apostullit Pjeter (i cili u ligjëronte judenjve) dhe Shën Palit, i cili u ligjëronte jo-judenjve, e që donte ta largonte ligjin e rrethprerjes (synetisë)
30. Bibla na thotë se Jezusi asnjëherë nuk e hëngri mishin e derrit. Jezusi ndoqi ligjin e Moisiut, por Pali më vonë e ndërroi për besimin e verbër në Jezusin për të shpëtuar njerëzit nga "mëkati i trashëguar". Kristjanët besojnë e veprojnë sipas ligjit të shpifur të Palit e jo sipas atij ligji që veproi e jetoi vetë Jezusi. Shiko se ç'thotë Mateu në versetet 31-32 të kapitullit:  "Shpirtrat e këqinj iu luten Jezusit 'Nëse po na dëbon, na ço në tufen e thive' Ai u tha 'shkoni...' Ata dolen e hynë në thi dhe ja mbarë tufa u lëshua turr prej greminës ra në detë dhe u mbyt në ujë". Por më vonë Pali e kundërshtoi Jezusin duke thënë: "Po ndodhi e ju thirri ndonjë i pa fe dhe ju pranoni të shkoni, hani çka t'ju vihet para duke mos pyetur gjë, sa për arsye të ndërgjegjes" (Letra e parë drejtuar Korintianëve 10:27)
31. A. Thomson ~ M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.3
32. Letra e dytë drejtuar Korintianëve 12:1-5
33. Letra e parë drejtuar Korintianëve 15:10
34. Galantasve 1:12-16
35. Heinz Zahrnt e quan Palin si "Korruptues i Ungjillit“. Werdi e konsideron (Palin) si themelues të dytë të kristjanizmit. Ai shkruan se ndryshimi në mes të Jezusit historik dhe Jezusit të kishës, është aq i madh, sa që bashkëdyzimi i mësimeve është i pamundshëm...(Shiko  "Galatianëve 1:13-15, Veprat e Apostujve 8:1-3, 9:1-2, 9:41, 6:5, etj) Schonfield shkroi: "Herezia paulijane u bë themel i ortodoksisë kristjane, kurse kisha legjitime u shpall si heretik e(THE JEZUS REPORT, Johanes Lehman, faq 126)..." Michael H. Hart në librin e ti "THE 100 A RANKING OF THE MOST INFLUENTIAL IN HISTORY" Muhamedin as e ka vënë në rendin e parë, ndërsa Palin në rendin e dytë duke i lënë meriten kryesore në themelimin e religjionit të kristjanizmit. Arnold Meyer thotë: "Nëse me fjalen kristjanizëm nënkuptojmë fenë e krishtit si bir i Zotit, i cili nuk i takon burimit njerëzorë, i cili jetoi në devotshmëri dhe u kryqëzua për mëkatin e njerëzve, i cili vdiq për tri dit dhe u ringjall për t'u transferua në të djathten e Hyjit, i cili sërish do të vijë që të shpëtojë boten... Nëse ky është kristjanizmi, atëherë ky kristjanizëm është themeluar nga Pali dhe nuk është fe e Zotit (THE JEZUS REPORT, Johannes Lehman, faqe 127)..."
Edhe përkundër fjalëve të Jezusit, Pali e theu ligjin nga e djathta dhe nga e majta. Shumë gjëra që Jezusi i bëri në jetën e ti sot i kanë lënë dhe shumë gjëra tjera prej të cilave Jezusi u largua, sot po i ofrojnë dhe po i veprojnë për shkak të "vizionit" të Palit. Ja disa shembuj:
 Jezusi jetoi me popullin e tij 33 vjetë duke i bindë me mrekulli nga ana e Zotit dhe duke i këshilluar ata vazhdimisht që t'i përmbahen ligjit, të respektojnë diten e Sabatit (të shtundës), të largohen nga përdorimi i mishit (dhe yndyrës) së derrit, të bëjnë synet fëmijët, të agjërojnë ditët e caktuara, t'i luten Zotit në senagoga, etj. Jezusi nuk këshilloi kështu vetëm me fjalë, por edhe me vepra. Çdo herë që paraqiste mrekulli, vetë thoshte se kjo ishte fuqia e Zotit, e se ai vetë asnjë gjë s'mund të bënte. Çdo herë që fliste për adhurim, thoshte: "Adhurojeni Atin" e jo "Adhuromëni mua" as "adhuroni trinitetin", Ai gjithashtu nuk tha "Unë jam Zot". Termi "Bir i Zotit" është përdorë në atë popull shumë kohë para se të vinte Jezusi, për të treguar devotshmërinë. 
Tre shekujt e parë pas Jezusit, apostujt dhe ithtarët e ti (duke përjashtuar këtu Palin me ithtarët e vet), jetuan sipas tradicionit te Jezusit, duke zbatuar ligjet e Muisiut. Ata i bënin lutjet në senagogat hebreje, e vizitojshin çdo ditë tempullin, aq më shumë ata e pranuan Jezusin si "Mesih" gjë që shumë hebrenj nuk e pranuan e as sot nuk e pranojnë. 
Asnjë nga ky popull, madje as vetë Pali, nuk dëgjuan për trinitetin. "Jezusi kishte vendosur të mos fliste për natyrën e vërtetë të Zotit të tij, vetëm tre shekuj pasi iku". Ky spjegim në formë "Inspirimi" zgjati pothuaj deri në shekullin XV-të. Këto revelime të "inspiruara" kan bërë që Ungjijt e mëparshëm të cilat ishin të shkruara në gjuhen e Jezusit, Arameje apo Hebreje të humbin dhe që "Inspirimi" prej Jezusit, tani të bëhet në gjuhen greke. Dr. Arnold Meyer, profesor i teologjisë në Universitetin e Zvicrës (Zyrich) në temën: "JESUS OR PAUL?", faqe 122
Ju thoni: Pse s'përgjigjet i biri për fajin e tet? Por biri i ka zbatuar të drejten e drejtësinë, i mbajti të gjitha urdhërimet e mia dhe të gjitha i bëri vepër, këndej edhe do të jetojë. Ai që mëkaton do të vdesë. Djali s'do të gjigjë për fajet e tet, as baba s'do të përgjegjet për fajet e të birit, të drejtit do t'i takojë drejtësia e të paudhit paudhësia. Ky verset është reveluar para lindjes së Palit, i cili formuloi "mëkatin e trashëguar" qartë tregon për falsitetin e fjalëve të Jezusit, në kundërshtim të plotë me "vizionin" e Palit. Pastaj: "Për fajin e fëmijëve të mos vriten baballarët, as fëmijët për fajin e baballarëve. Seicili të vdesë për mëkatin e vet" (Ligji i Përtrirë 24:16). Në ato ditë nuk do të thuhet më: Etërit hëngren rrush të thartë dhe ua mpinë dhëmbët fëmijëve. Por seicili do të vdesë për shkak të fajit të vet. Kushdo që të hajë rrush të papjekur do t'i mpihen dhëmbët (Jeremiah 31:29-30) (GLORIER'S ENCYCLOPEDIA) 
Lexo me vemendje Letrën e Jakobit 2:14-20 "Ç'dobi O vëllezërit e mi, nëse ndokush thotë se ka fe, e në qoftëse nuk i ka veprat? Athua mund të shpëtojë vetëm nga feja? Nëqoftëse ndonjë vëlla ose ndonjë motër janë të xhveshur ose pa ushqimin e përditshëm dhe ndokush prej jush u thotë: "Shkoni në paq, nxehuni dhe ngijuni" por nuk u jepni çka u nevojitet për trup, Ç'dobi! Kështu edhe feja, nëqoftëse nuk i ka veprat, është e vdekur në vetvete. Por ndokush mund të thotë, ti ke fenë kurse unë kam veprat. Ma trego ti fenë tënde pa vepra, e unë prej veprave të mia do ta tregoj fenë. Ti beson se është një Hyj i vetëm? Bën mirë por besojnë edhe djajt e dridhen! A dëshiron të dijsh more qyqar, se feja pa vepra është e pafrutshme. Jezusi e Jakobi thonë se duhet patur besim në Zotin dhe duhet të zbatohet ligji për të shpëtuar. Në anen tjeter Pali thotë harroji ligjet vetëm beso në vdekjen e Jezusit, Kë jemi duke besuar ne Jezusin apo Palin ( Shih tutje në Biblën: Ezekiel 18:1-9; Micah 7:18; Numrat 35:33, Isaiah 43:11, Isaiah 46:9, Ligji i Përtrirë 4:35, 32:39, Libri i parë i Mbretërve 8:60, Isaiah 44:8, Isaiah 45:5, 45:21, 45:22 etj
36. Nuk është e qartë nëse Xhejmsi ishte i biri i Maries me Jozefin, apo ishte djali i motrës së Marijes. Eshtë e njiohur se ai ishte më i afërt me Jezusin, dhe sipas “Beslidhjes së Re”, ai është më aktivi dhe më oratori ndërmjet apostujve. Jezusi, atij dhe Gjonit u kishte dhënë pseudonimin “Bijt e vetëtimës”. Akorduar sipas Esebiusit, ai shpenzoi aq shumë kohë në falje, saqë këmbët e tij u bënë si këmbët e deves. Konsiderohet bishopi i parë i Jerusalemit, figurë qëndrore në kontraversionin ndërmjet Palit dhe Apostujve. (CROS, The Oxford Dictionary of Christianity, f.74.
37. Antiochi (Antiok) qytet buzë lumit Orontes, njëri prej tre qyteteve më të mëdhenj të Perandorisë Romake, provincë e Sirisë, qendër e rëndësishme tregtare. Sot Antakya në Juglindje të Turqisë (John Drane: “Paul”, Toronto 1976, f. 33-34)
38. Thomson ç M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.4
39. Galatasve 2:14
40. Islami është e vetmja Fe që na jep ekzistencën e një Zoti të PERKRYER. Një Zot i përkryer do të thotë që nuk ka tjetër të ngjajshëm me Natyrën dhe Vetitë e Tij: "Thuaj: Ai, Allahu është një! Allahu është Ai që çdo krijesë i drejtohet (i mbështetet) për çdo nevojë. Ai s'ka lindur kënd, as nuk është i lindur. Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë." (Kur'ani 112-4).
Të thuash se Jezusi është Zot, nuk është vetëm një tallje me Zotin, por një sharje e shkallës më të ulët dhe një injorim për interelgjencen e njeriut.! Vetë tekstet biblike tefuzojnë shpifjet e tilla që janë bërë në emrin e Juzusit, dhe sa për ilustrim po veçojmë disa nga Verzioni i Autorizuar. Na duhet vetëm sinqeriteti dhe logjika njerzore për t’I kuptuar më mirë.
Thjeshtë, Jezusi nuk ishte më shumë se një njeri normal dhe një Profet i Zotit, i dërguar në vendin e Izraelitëve dhe për të dhënë lajmin e lumtur të ardhjes së Mbretërisë së Zotit, profetësia e të cilit u plotësua me ardhjen e Profetit Muhammed (paqa dhe bekimi i Zotit qoftë mbi të). Të gjitha burimet biblike që jepen nga misionarët për të “vërtetuar se Jezusi është “Zot” apo që ka natyrën e Zotit bien në kundërshtim me vetë tekstet biblike. Nëse themi Jezusi është Zot, sepse është shërbëtor i Zotit, i gjithë njerëzimi është në shërbimin e Zotit: Ja shërbëtori im, të cilin e zgjodha, i dashuri im, që e ka për zemër shpirti im. Në të do ta vë shpirtin tim, Ai do t'ju lajmrojë paganëve fenë e vërtetë..." (Mateu 12:18)
Në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 20:17 lexojmë: "Jezusi tha: Mos u ngarrit me mua se ende nuk u ngjita tek Ati, por shko te vëllezërit e mi e thuaju, po ngjitem te Ati Im e te Ati i juaj, tek Hyji im e Hyji juaj..."  Pra, siç shihet Zoti nuk ishte vetëm AT i Jezusit, por edhe ZOT i tij.  Nëse Jezusi besohet të jetë Zot, apo personalitet trinitar i Zotit, a mund të besojmë se "Zoti ka Zot" Por nga fjalët e Jezusit në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 20:17 qartë shohim se ai ishte njeri si ne dhe se kishte një Zot si ne. Në të kundërtën Jezusi do të thoshte: Atin tim dhe atin tuaj... dhe këtu do të ndalej, por jo, ai vazhdoi  dhe Zotin tim e Zotin tuaj...
Nëse Jezusi është "Zot", për arsye se tha "Unë jam" në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 8:56-59: “ …përpara se të ishte Abrahami UNE JAM”, çka do të thojshim për Sollomonin në Librin e Fjalëve të Urta 8:22-31: "Zoti më kishte që në fillim të udhëve të veta, qysh në fillim para se të krijonte ndonjë send. Kam qenë shuguruar prej amshimit, qysh në kohët më të lashta para se të krijohej toka. Ende nuk ishin humnerat e unë isha e ngjizur. Ende nuk ishin burimet e ujrave të shumta, para se të viheshin themelet e maleve, para se të ishin kodrat, unë linda..." E çka do të thonim për Melkizedekun në Letrat e Hebrenjve 7:3 "Ky (melkizedeku) është pa baba, pa nënë, pa brezni, s'ka as fillim as mbarim të jetës, pra i ngjajshëm me birin e Hyjit - mbetet prift për amshim" Për Solomonin dhe për Malkizedekun nuk thuhet se kanë qenë prezent vetëm para Abrahamit, por përpara gjithë krijesave? Çka të thuhet për shumë të tjerë që kan qenë të shenjtë e të devotshëm, para lindjes së tyre (Referohu në Psalmet 89:20, Isaiah 45:1, 61:1, 1 Samuel 24:6 dhe Jeremia 1:5). Në kontestin "UNE JAM" tek Dalja 3:14: Hyji i tha Moisiut "Unë jam Ai që Jam". krahasojmë për një moment nga Ungjilli i Gjonit 8:58 Përnjimend, përnjimend po ua them, para se të ishte Abrahami UNE JAM. Por në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 9:9 edhe  lypsi që u shërua nga profeti Jezus, përdori fjalët e njëjta “UNE JAM” për të referuar vehten e tij, a është edhe ai Zot?
Arsyetimi “Jezusi është "Zot" për arsye se populli e kanë adhurue atë” (Gjoni 9:38) dhe “Ai (një njeri që kishte qenë i verbër) tha besoi o Zot, dhe ra përmbys para tij (Jezusit)" (Mateu 28:17), dhe "Kur e panë, e adhuruan, por disa dyshuan", bie poshtë për shumë arsye. Së pari fjala e përkthyer si “adhurim” apo “lutje” është fjala greke “Prosekunesan” - derivuar nga fjala “Pproskuneo” (pros-ku-neh'o) letrarisht ka kuptimin e të "puthurit", sikurse "qeni që lëpinë dorën e zotërisë së tij". Kjo fjalë gjithashtu ka domethënie të përgjithshme si: përshëndetje, kruspullim, zgjatje e fjalës, gjunjëzim apo i shtrirë për dhe. Aktualisht është akt i të puthurit të dorës së dikujt, sikurse me e adhurua atë. Dy versetet e lartëshënuara në këtë kontest, nuk janë versetet e vetme biblike të përkthyera në këtë mënyrë.  Përshembull, në përkthimin anglisht në Ungjillin e Mateut 2:11, jezusi ka qenë i "adhuruar" nga Magi prej Lindjes (Në përkthimin Shqip, në Mateun 2:11 thuhet: ...ranë përmbys dhe i shprehen nderimet e tyre ), prej Kryetarit në 9:18, prej popullit të barkës në 14:33, prej gruas Kananiase në 15:24, nga nëna e bijve të Zebedeut në 20:20 dhe prej Maie Magdalenës e Maries tjeter në 28:9. Të gjitha këto raste dhe në shumë të tjera të papërmendura, fjala Prosekunesan qëllimisht është përkthye gabim si "adhurim" në gjuhën shqipe diku si "adhurim" e diku "ra përmbys". Shprehje të tilla Biblike nuk i referohen vetëm Jezusit: 24 "Posa e pa Abigajla Davidin, zbriti me të shpejtë prej gomarit, ra me fëtyre për dhe para Davidit, u përkul deri në tokë. Ra para këmbëve të Davidit e tha Gabimi im, Gabimi im Imzot!" (I Samuel 25:23) A ka këtu kuptim adhurimi, apo vetëm kuptim nderimi?! Tutje: "Ajo (Sunamita) u afrua, ra përmbys te këmbët e tij (Elizeut) dhe e nderoi me fëtyrë për dhe. E mori djalin e vet dhe doli jasht..." (II Mbretërve 4:37).  Pastaj: "Erdhën tek ai (Jozefi) vëllezërit e ti dhe kryeulur përdhe i thanë: " jemi shkllevërit tu" (Gjeneza 50:18) Jezusi asnjëherë nuk tha Adhuro Atin dhe Birin por vetëm Adhuro Atin (Hyj). Edhe vetë Jezusi e adhuronte Atë (Mateu 26:39, 26:42, 26:44, Marku 1:35, 14:35, 14:39, Luka 5:16, 22:41, etj). 
Nëse Jezusi është "Zot" për arsye se "është lartësuar" "Sikurse Moisiu e lartësoi gjarpërin në shkreti, poashtu duhet të lartësohet edhe biri i njeriut, që kushdo që të besojë ne të, të ketë jetë të pasosur" (Gjoni 3:14-15) Por, këtu nuk thuhet se është "Zot" as se “është kryqëzuar”. Thuhet krejtësisht, atë që thotë Kur'ani në Kapinin "Al Nissa 157". Kjo është edhe ajo çka thotë dishepulli Barbabë.  Veç kësaj, na dalin edhe njëmijë pyetje tjera: A i falet (lutet) Zoti vehtes së Ti: "...Jezusi u tha nxënësve të vet: rrini këtu derisa të lutem..." (Marku 14:32) "...U pagëzua dhe Jezusi dhe ndërsa po lutej u hap qielli..." (Luka 3:21). "Jezusi shkoi në një mal për tu lutur..." (Luka 6:12). "Dhe ai u largue prej tyre sa mund të hidhet guri, u ul në gjunj e zuri të lutet" (Luka 22:41). "Pastaj u largua pagëz ra me fëtyre për dhe, e lutej..." (Mateu 26:39). Të gjitha këto versete nuk flasin për përsiatje, ndërmjetësues, shoqërim, apo konsultim, por për falje (lutje). Po kujt i lutej ai, vehtes!? apo pjesës së dytë të personalitetit të ti? 
Kush ishte Jezusi?  “Ky është profeti, Jezusi  prej Nazaretit të Galilesë..."  (Mateu 21:11). Kërkonin ta zinin, por e dronin popullin sepse e mbante për profet..." (Mateu 21:46). Ata i përgjegjen: Çka i ndodhi Jezusit prej Nzaretit që ishte profet i madh me vepra e me fjalë me sy të Hyjit e të mbarë popullit..." (Luka 24:19). "Zotëri - vijoi gruaja - po shoh se je profet" (Gjoni 4:19). "Njerëzit, kur panë mrekullinë që bëri Jezusi thanë: Ky asht përnjimend profeti që duhet të vijë në botë" (Gjoni 6:14). Disa prej popullit, kur i dëgjuan këto fjalë, thojshin: ky asht me të vërtetë profeti" (Gjoni 7:40). Po Jezusi, çka thoshte për veten e ti: "Pse sot, nesër e pasnesër më duhet të vazhdoi rrugen, sepse nuk ka hije që profeti të vdesë jasht jerusalemit (Luka 13:33). (Kjo pra konfirmon versetin Kur'anor Al-Saf (61):6)"]
41. Konstatimi se Jezusi është "Bir" i Zotit, paraqet edhe një shtrembërim të mësimeve të Jezusit dhe me logjikë të thjeshtë kontradikton urdhërat biblike. Siç mund të shohim prej verseteve biblike në vijim, për hebrenjt  fjala "Bir i Zotit" është përdorë për të emërtauar besimtarët e sinqertë të Zotit dhe shërbyesit e Tij. Përkthyesit vetëm kur kan bërë përkthimet, në vend që ta shkruajn "bij të Zotit" apo "bir i Zotit" ata e kan shkruar me shkronjë të madhe "Bir i Zotit". Vetëm dy vende gjejmë në bibël ku Jezusi i referohet vehtes si "bir i Zotit" dhe ate në kaptinat e 5 dhe 11 të Ungjillit të Gjonit. Por Jezusi e quan vehten "Bir i njeriut" në 81 vende në Bibël. Jezusi nuk është bir njeriu, akorduar nga Bibla dhe nga Kur'ani. Megjithate ai gjithherë thoshte" Unë jam bir njeriu" Përse?  Sepse gjuha e habrenjve ka qenë e tillë kur ka dashë të thojë se "unë jam njeri"
 Izraeli është i përlinduri, biri im! (Dalja 4:22); (Solomoni):”Unë do t'i jem baba, e ai do të jetë bir! (2 Samuel - 7:14); "…sepse jam baba i Izraelit, Efraimi është djali im i madh..." (Jeremia 31:9); "...Adami i Hyjit..." (Luka 3:38); "Jini për Zotin, Hyjin tuaj bij! (Ligji i përtrirë 14:1; "Bijt e Hyjit janë ata të cilët i udhëheqë Shpirti i Hyjit" (Letra e Romakëve 8:14);  "Atyre që e pranuan dhe u dha zotësi të bëhen bijt e Hyjit!" (Gjoni 1:12); "Që të jeni pa të meta dhe të paster, fëmij të panjollë të Hyjit..." (Letra drejtuar Filipianëve 2:15); "Shikoni ç'dashuri të madhe na dha Ati, sa të quhemi bijt e Hyjit, edhe jemi!" (Letra e parë e Gjonit 3:1-2); "Kur bijt e Hyjit shkuan të paraqiten para Zotit" (Jobi 2:1 ngjajshëm Jobi 1:6); "Ndërsa k'ndonin yjet e mëngjesit, brohorisnin të gjith bijt e Hyjit..." (38:7); "Kur bijt e Hyjit lidhnin martesë" (Zanafilla 6:4); "Bijt e Hyjit kur i panë bijat e njerëzve se ishin të bukura..." ( Zanafilla 6:2); Davidi ka thënë: "Unë do ta shpallë vendimin e Zotit. Ai më tha: "Ti je im Bir, unë sot të linda" (Psalmet 2:7); "Jezusi u përgjegj, a nuk shkruan në ligjin tuaj: unë thashë HYJE  jeni..Nëse i quajti HYJE ata,  të cilëve u qe drejtuar fjala e Hyjit, e shkrimi i shenjtë nuk mund të zhbëhet..." (Gjoni 10:34-35); E pra unë thashë: Ju jeni zota, bij të Tejelartit të gjith  (Paslemt 82:6).
A duhet të quhet Jezusi “biri i Zotit” për arsye se Zoti ka qenë "Babai" i tij? Përse të gjithë kristjanët i Referohen Zotit "Ati jonë" : "Për tu bërë bijt e Atit tuaj që është në qiell" u tha Jezusi besimtarëve në Mateun 5:45. Dhe vazhdoi: "Jeni pra të përkryer siç është i përkryer edhe Ati juaj që është në qiell (Mateun 5:48)". Kemi versete të shumta që referojnë të njëjtën gjë, por për të parë qëllimin ne duhet të lexojmë vetë Ungjillin e Gjonit 8:42: "Jezusi përgjegji: Po ta kishit Hyjin Atë,  do të më doni edhe mua, sepse unë prej Hyjit dola dhe erdha, nuk erdha prej vetvetes, por Ai më dërgoi". Shiko Zanafillen 45:8 ku Jozefi quhet baba i Faraonit, dhe se Jobi quhet baba i të varfërve në Jobi 29:16, etj.
Nëse Jezusi ishte "Bir" i Zotit për arsye të mrekullive që bënte, Për arsye se ai ngjallte të vdekurit? Atëherë ç'të themi për  Ezekielin për të cilin thuhet se ka ringjallur shumë më tepër të vdekur se sa ç'ka bërë Jezusi. "Mbi mua ra dora e Zotit dhe , në Shpirtin e Zotit, më çoi e më vendosi në mesin e një fushe që ishte plot me eshtra. Ai më bëri të përshkoi në të gjitha drejtimet, Mbi sipërfaqen e tokës ishin pa masë shumë e tejet të thatë. Atëherë më pyeti: Biri i njeriut, a të thotë mendja se këto eshtra mund të rifitojnë jetën". Unë përgjigja: Ti e din e Zot Hyj. Atëherë më urdhëroi, profetizo mbi këto eshtra e thuaju: O Eshtra të thatë, dëgjojeni fjalen e Zotit, Kështu u thotë Zoti Hyj këtyre eshtrave, Unë po e fus në ju shpirtin e ju do t'a rifitoni jeten. Do të end mbi ju dejtë, do t'ju veshë me mish, do t;'ju mbuloj me lëkurë, do t'ju fus shpirtin e ju do t'a rifitoni jeten dhe do t'a dini se unë jam Zoti. Unë profetizova ashtu si më qe urdhëruar Derisa unë po profetizoja, dëgjova një ushtimë dhe pashë një lëvizje eshtrash. Ju afruan njëri - tjetrit seicili asht ashtit përgjegjës Shikova dhe ja u gërshetuan drejtë,  u veshen me mish e me lëkurë por ende nuk kishin shpirtë. Prapë më tha: Profetizoji shpirtit, profetizo e i thuaj shpirtit Kështu thotë Zoti Hyj, Eja O Shpirtë nga të katër anët e botës e fryj mbi këta të vdekur që t'a rifitojnë jeten. Unë profetizova sikur më kishte urdhëruar dhe në te hyri shpirti. Ata e rifituan jeten dhe qëndruan në këmbët e veta - një ushtri e madhe, tejet e madhe... (Profecia e Ezekielit 37:1-10). C’të themi për Joshuan që ka ndalur Diellin dhe Hënën: "… po atë ditë, kur Zoti ja dorzoi Amorreun në sy të bijve të Izraelit, Jozuehu iu drejtua Zotit  e para bijve të Izraelit tha me zë të lartë. "Ndalu O Diell mbi Gabaonin, e ti O Hënë, mbi luginën Ajalon!" U ndal Dielli dhe hëna derisa populli ju hakmor armiqve të vet. Pse a nuk shkruan në librin e të Drejtit? "Zuri vend dielli në midis të qiellit e s'u ngut të perëndojë gati për një ditë të tërë..."  siç thuhet në librin e Jozuehut 10:12-13.  Elizeu e ngjalli djaloshin në Librin e dytë të Mbretërve 4:32-35 ose rasti tjeter në Librin e dytë të mbetërve 13:21. Po në kët libër Elizu shëroi Namanin (5:14), ushqimi i shumtë në versetit 44 tëkaptinës 4. Elizeu i tregon sekretet mbretit në 6:11. Në Librin e parë të mbretërve 17:22 Elia ringjallë djalin. Po për mrekullit e Moisiut...? Përse Jezusi të quhet  "Zot" apo "Bir" i Zotit, e të tjerët jo?!
Sa fëmij kishte Zoti? "Izraeli është i përlinduri, biri im..." (Dalja 4:22). "Unë do t'i jem babë, e ai do të jetë bir..." (2 Samuel 7:14) "...sepse jam baba i Izraelit, Efraimi është djali im i madh..."(Jeremia 31:9) "...Adami i Hyjit..." (Luka 3:38) " Jini për Zotin, Hyjin tuaj, bij..." (Ligji i përtrirë 14:1) Sepse bijt e Hyjit janë ata të cilët i udhëheqë Shpirti i Shenjtë..." (Letra drejtuar Romakëve 8:14) "Atyre që e pranuan u dha Zotësinë të bëhen bijt e Hyjit, atyre që besojnë në emrin e Tij..." (Gjoni 1:12) "...që të jeni pa të meta dhe të pastër, fëmij të panjollë të Hyjit..." (Latra drejtuar Filipianëve 2:15) "Shikoni ç'dashuri të madhe na dhuroi Ati, sa të quhemi bijt e Hyjit, edhe jemi...Tani jemi fëmijët e Hyjit....! (Letra e parë e Gjonit 3:1-2). "...Të gjith bijt e Hyjit..." (Jobi 38:7) "Një ditë tjetër kur bijt e Hyjit shkuan..." (Jobi 2:1) "Bijt e Hyjit shkuan për t'u paraqitë te Zoti..." (Jobi 1-6), Kur bijt e Hyjit lidhen martesë..." (Zanafilla 6:2-4). Siç shihet,  termi “Bir i Zotit” apo “Bij të Zotit”  është përdorë për qenie njerëzore, një shprehje krejt normale për tu referuar njerëzit e devotshëm
42. “Mësimi” biblik mbi esencën natyral të Zotit, përmblidhet në fjalën e trinitetit, që ndeshet në testamentin e ri në Ungjillin e Mateut 28:19, në letrën e parë drejtuar Korintianëve 12:4-6, letrën e dytë drejtuar Korintianëve 13:14, dhe Juda 20:21. Enciklopedia Katolike tërheq vërejtjen që sot të mos flasë, debatizojë apo komentojë ndokush doktrinën e trinitetit, pa kualifikacion të lartë dhe pa e njohur mirë historinë e saj (“The New Catholic Encyclopedia” Volumi XVI, faqe 295). Doktrina e trinitetit ka qenë produkt i evolocionit të kristjanizmit për tre e më shumë shekuj. Nga ky konkluzioni, del se Jezusi, Mateu, Luka, Marku e të gjith apostujt, madje edhe vetë Pali, kanë qenë shumë larg  doktrinës trinitare. Ç'ka ngjarë më pas, le të dëgjojmë Z. David F. Wright "...Ariusi, meshtarë i kursit të lartë, i ngarkuar për Baucalis, njëri prej dymbëdhjetë famullitarëve të Aleksandrisë. Ai ishte predikues i bindur i cili predikonte mësimet e tia përmes verseteve dhe këngëve. Rreth vitit 318, ai ishte në kundërshitim me peshkopin Aleksandër... (David F. Wright, a senior lecturer in Ecclasiastical History at the University of Edinbrough, Erdman's Handbook to History of Christianity).
Tertulliani (155-220) avokat dhe peshkop i kishës në Shekullin e III-të ka qenë kristjani i parë i cili e ka krijuar fjalen e re "trinitet",duke vënë kështu teorinë se "Biri" dhe "Shpirti i Shenjtë" janë shëndrruar në qenshmërinë e Zotit, por të gjith janë të njëjtës substancë me Atin (Interpreter's Dictionary of the Bible, Vol.#4, faqe 711). Në këtë kohë ndodhën dy ngjarje që lidhen trinitetit me Perandorinë Romake. Nga njëra anë, Perandori pagan i perandorise Konstandini, filloi të konvertojë njerëzit në fenë e re trinitare. Çdo refuzim paguhej me jetë. Autoriteti i Jezusit u transferua në kuptimin e Zotit si pjesë e "trinitetit". Teoria e kësaj feje të re u përzie me filozofinë neo-platoniane dhe me ritet pagane. Ka qenë e shënuar se nga 2030 shërbyes të asaj kohe, vetëm 318 e kanë pranuar kët besim ("Al-Seerah Al Nabawiyyah" Abu Al-Hasan al-Nadwi, faqe 306). Pastaj është aprovuar doktrina Hodmousious, që d.m.th. e "barazisë", "përjetësisë", dhe "kundër teprisë" prej personalitetit të dytë trinitar në Atin. Kjo doktrinë u njoh si "Kredo Nikease". 
Nga frutet e këtij Koncili, Jezusi u bë "Zot" kurse pak më vonë, nënës së ti Maries iu dha titulli "Virgjëreshë" që u kombinua më 431 për t'i dhënë titullin Theokos  (Mardhënia me Zotin). Prej këtu, ajo u njoh si "Nëna e Zotit". Çdo kristjan që nuk e pranonte fenë e re të montuar, torturohej deri në alivanosje dhe mbytej. Peshkopët u detyruan të nënshkruajn pajtimin me fenë e re. 270-4000 Ungjij, që ishin në at kohë u muarën në shqyrtim. Konferenca u mbajt me dyer të mbydhura. Vetëm ungjijt e pranuar nga peshkopi i Aleksandrisë Athanasius u gjeten të mbrojtura në tavolinë, ndërsa të gjitha të tjerat u dogjën. Për verseti 3:16 në Letrën e parë drejtuar Timoteut, shkollarët më të lartë eminent të kristjanizmit thonë se është shtesë e shekullit gjashtë të erës kristjane. (Muhamed Ata'Ur-Rahim: “Jesus – prophet of Islam” faqe 157, referencë e Isac Newtonit, huauzar nga Gibbon: “Decline  and fall of the Roman empire”  Vol. IV, faqe 10)
Meqenëse doktrina e konceptit të trinitetit u fut në Krishterizëm, spjegime të pakta u dhanë lidhje me të por i konsideruar gjithëherë si "mister" që duhet besuar verbësisht. Nga kredoja Athanasiane shkëpusim: "Ne adhurojmë një Zot në trinitet dhe trinitetin në një Zot (unitet). Ekziston vetem një perëson ATI tjetri BIRI dhe SHPIRTI I SHENJTE, dhe të tre këto paraqesin veç se NJE Unitet në të cilin duhet besuar ai që don të jetë i shpëtuar..."
Verseti i vetëm në gjith Biblën, që lidhë Zotin, Jezusin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë në trini është në Letrën e parë të Gjonit 5:7 "Kështu tre janë ata që dëshmojnë" Mirëpo, sipas të dhënave historike dhe studijuesve të njohur të Biblës, ky verset është një shtesë e vonëshme e kishës dhe nuk përkon me origjinalin. Për kët arsye, ky verset në shumë përkthime ështi përjashtuar si fabrikim (Verzionet biblike në të cilat nuk gjenë versetin në fjalë, janë: THE REVISED STANDARD VERSION, THE NEW REVISED STANDARD VERSION (i përpiluar nga 32 shkollarë eminent të Kristjanizmit të bashkuar dhe formojnë verzionin  të bazuara në shkrimet më të vjetra që mund të gjejsh sot), THE NEW AMERICAN STANDARD BIBLE, THE NEW ENGLISH BIBLE, THE PHILIPS MODERN ENGLISH BIBLE, etj)  Përse kështu? Përkthyesi Benjamin Willson jep një sqarim dhe thotë "Ky tekst nuk gjenden në asnjërin prej shkrimeve greke që është shkruar para shekullit XV-të. Nuk është i cituar prej asnjë shkrimtarëve as prej etërve të hershëm latin...". Dr. Herbert W. Armstrong pajtohet me atë se ky verset i është shtue shkrimit latin të Biblës gjatë kohës së urrejtjes kontraverzale ndërmjet Romës, Ariusit dhe njerëzve të Zotit... Akorduar sipas Isac Newton-it ky verset ka hy në edicionin e tretë të Erasmus-it (1466-1536) në Testamentin e Ri
43. St. Agustine: “De Civitate Dei” 10.26
44. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire”, II, 1823, 1909-1914, f.12,
45. Le Clerc: “The Apostolic Fathers”, f.84
46. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fallof the Roman Empire”, II, 1823, 1909-1914, f.12
47. Gibbon “Decline and fall of the Roman empire”  IV, 1823, 1909-1914, f.418
48. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” IV, 1823, 1909-1914 , f.418
49. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914,IV, f.10
50. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” VI, f.55 
51. M. Ata’ur-Rahim ç A. Thomson: ”Jesus – Prophet od Islam” , Reversed Edition, f.73
52. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, II,  f.119
53. Gibon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” II, 1823, 1909-1914 , f.120
54. Gjuha aramaike ishte gjuhë semite që fliste populli i Judesë në kohën e Jezusit. Dy Talmudët janë përpiluar e ruajtur në këtë gjuhë, në diealektin e Lindjes dhe të Prendimit
55. M. Ata’ur-Rahim and A. Thomson: ”Jesus – Prophet od Islam” , Reversed Edition, f.74
56. Gibbon “Decline and fall of the Roman empire”  II, 1823, 1909-1914, f.159
57. Gibbon “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” II, 1823, 1909-1914, f.216
58. A. Thomson & M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.17
59. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, II, f.454
60. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, II, f.458
61. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, II, f.473
62. M. Ata’ur-Rahim ç A. Thomson: ”Jesus – Prophet od Islam” , Reversed Edition, f.85
63. M. Ata’ur-Rahim and A. Thomson: “Jesus – Prophet of Islam”, London 1996, f.91
64. D. Potter: “Sunday Times Weekly Rewiev” April 10 1977, f. 1
65. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, III, f.339
66. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, III, f.400
67. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, III, f.408
68. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, III, f.412-413
69. T. Hodkin: “Italy and here inviders” f. 440
70. Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.1
71. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, III, f.206
72. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.39
73. C.C. A Scott: “Ulfilas, Apostle of Goths”, f.113
74. C.C. A Scott: “Ulfilas, Apostle of Goths”, f.121
75. C.C. A Scott: “Ulfilas, Apostle of Goths”, f.35
76. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, III,f.408
77. Gjashtë shekuj më vonë, në Manastirin Werden, afër qytetit Collogne, u gjet Bibla Gotike e shkruar me alfabetin e Ulfilasit. Në shekullin XVI-të u rizbulua në Pragë, ndërsa në vitin 1648 u bë pronë e mbretreshës Suedeze kristjane . Prej Stokholmit kaloi në duart e Isak Voseussit dhe u publikua në vitin 1655 nga Francis Jeuneus. Nga 318 fletët që përmbante manuskripti, vetëm 118 fletë kanë mbetur. Sot gjendet në Universitetin e Upsala-s. Në vitin 1817, Kardinali Mai zbuloi edhe disa fletë të tjera, por kurrë nuk u publikuan. Manuskripti në fjalë, vetëm të përkujton kohën kur ka ekzistuar një popull me një besim të drejtë e me një civilizim të madh, por që është zhdukur duke mos lënë gjurma të mëdha as në Histroi. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.46
78.  C.C. A Scott: “Ulfilas, Apostle of Goths”, f.176
79. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.47
80. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, IV, f.301]. 
81. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.49-50] 
82. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, IV, f.224
83. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” 1823, 1909-1914, VI, f.48
84. C.C. A Scott: “Ulfilas, Apostle of Goths”, f.169
85. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.68
86. A. Castro: “The structure of Spanish History”, 1954, f.62-65, op. cit. në A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.72
87. C. Kongsley: “Hypathia”, f. 14
88. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.78
89. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” IV,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.426
90 A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.79
91. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.81
92. F.C. Conybeare: “The Key of Truth”, 1898, f.12
93. F.C. Conybeare: “The Key of Truth”, 1898, f.III
94. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.85
95. Titullin "Bir i njeriut" si një vetëemërtim të Jezusit e takojmë 81 herë në Ungjillë dhe është përshkrim më i qartë nga ana e Jezusit, që tregon natyrën e tij njerzore
96. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.85
97. Doktrina e krishterë, jep mendimin se: poqëse Jezusi nuk është Zot, ne nuk mund të jemi të shpëtuar?! Ose kisha sërish deklaron: se jezusi "biri i Zotit" duhej të vdesë në kryq që të heq mundimet e mëkateve të të gjith neve të trashëguar nga Adami, sepse pa derdhjen e gjakut të pafajshëm nuk ka shpëtim" (Hebrenjve 9:22). Kjo për arsye se askush nuk asht i lindur pa mëkate. Mirëpo, kjo kontradikton Mateun 19:14 kur thotë: “Sepse atyre (fëmijëve) ... u përket mbretëria e qiellit". Pra Jezusi na thotë se fëmijët janë të lindur pa mëkate, me fjalë tjera askush nuk është i lindur me mëkatin origjinal. Nëse Jezusi është shpëtimtar i njerëzimit për mëkatin e trashëguar prej Ademit, çka do të bëhet me ato që jetuan para Jezusit? Me Moisiun, Abrahamin, Noan, etj?  Cka duhet të bëjmë me versetin 19-20 të Kaptinës Ezekiel: "Ju thoni Pse s'përgjigji i biri për fajin e tet! Por biri ka zbatuar të drejtën e drejtësinë, i mbajti të gjitha urdhërimet e mia dhe të gjitha i bëri vepër. këndej edhe do t'jetojë. Ai që mëkaton do të vdesë. Djali s'do të përgjigjet për fajin e tet as baba s'do të përgjigjet për fajin e të birit. Të drejtit do t'i takojë drejtësia e të paudhit paudhësia. (Ezekiel 8:19-20)
Doktrina kristjane pohon se Ademi as ka gabuar me thyerjen e urdhërit të Zotit, kur hëngri pemën e ndaluar. Mëkati i Ademit është trashigim për të gjithë pasardhësit e Ademit, prandaj të gjitha qenjet njerzore janë të lindura me mëkate. Zoti nuk do të lejojë që asnjë mëkat të shkojë pa u ndëshkuar. Gjëja e vetme ecila mund të anulojë mëkatin, është derdhja e gjakut, por ky gjak duhet të jetë i përkryer, i pa mëkate dhe i pa prishur. Kështu Jezu Krishti, i biri i Hyut, icili erdhi nga Qielli e derdhi gjakun e tij të shenjtë e të pamëkate, ka përjetuar mundime të papërshkruara dhe është dashur ta shpaguaj çmimin për mëkatet njerzore. Askush nuk mund të shpëtojë nëse nuk pranon Jezu Krishtin dhe shëlbimin e tij.
Doktrina mbi mëkatin e trashëguar nuk ka bazë në fjalët e Jezusit, ose në fjalët e të dërguarve të cilët kan ardhur para tij. Ata (të gjith) kan mësuar se çdo njeri është përgjegjës për veprat e tij të bëra, edhe as fëmia nuk mund të dënohet për mëkatin e babait (Shih Biblën në Jeremiah 31:29-30). Krishterizmi pra, fëmijët i konsideron mëkatarë nga lindja, prandaj fëmijët e posalindur e të pa pagëzuar nuk janë varrosur në tokën kishtare, sepse besohej se kan vdekur me mëkatin e parë (të Ademit).
 Spjegimin e tretë të dogmës,të krishterët e japin se Jezusi dënimin për mëkatin e parë dhe të tjerët e ka larë me vdekjen mbi kryq dhe se shpëtimi nuk përfshihet në atë që nuk beson në fuqinë shpëtuase të gjakut të tij. (Shih Letra e parë e Pjetrit 1:18-19).  "Pasi Jezusi (pra) Zot dhe Njeri,  i ka marrë mbi vete mëkatet tona (me vdekjen  e tij në kryq) për atë që ta kompenzojë dhe të ofrojë satisfaksion për urdhëresën e thyer të Zotit, ai është ndërmjetësues ndërmjet njeriut dhe Zotit".
Për ndryshe, rrëfimi tradicional biblik i kryqzimit të Jezusit thotë se ai u arrestua dhe u kryqëzua sipas urdhërit dhe planit të kryepriftit dhe këshillit hebre. Këtë rrëfim e mohoj vetë autoriteti i lartë katolik PAPA, në vitin 1960. Ai vuri në qarkullim një shprehje me të cilën pat thënë se hebrenjt nuk kishin të bënin me kryqzimin e Krishtit. Me këtë rast, ai kundërshtoi përfundimisht rrëfimin Biblik. Ky, sigurisht është një vendim politik, por njëherit është edhe faktor që e bën pamjen e kristianizmit (modern) kontradiktore,, kundrejt formave të saja të hershme.
98. Wallace: “Anti-Trinitarian Biographies” 1850, f.117
99. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” VI,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.17
100. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” VI,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.176
101. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” VI,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.184.
102. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” IV,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.179
103. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire” IV,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.210
104. E. Gibbon: “Decline and fall of the Roman empire”VII,  1823, 1909-1914, , f.57-61
105. A.Thomson and M. Ata’ur-Rahim: “For Christ’s Sake”, London 1996, f.112
106. H.C.Lea: “A History of the inquisition”, 1888, I, f.154
107. H.C.Lea: “A History of the inquisition”, 1888, I, f.101
108. F.C. Conybeare: “The Key of Truth”, 1898, f.10.

----------

